# It just never ends



## madamefifi

This has been such a crazy month! first we "inherit" 2 horses, then our old Lab Sydney had to be put to sleep while I was out of town, then--! Today I went to my husband's business with him while we were running errands for the new house, and while he was feeding his feral cat colony a tiny, bedraggled little kitten crawled out from under a stack of lumber odds and ends hollering at the top of its lungs. The poor thing was cold and wet and dirty and is so young it couldn't even walk properly. DH says one of the feral moms had a litter about 3 weeks ago but there was no sign of her or the other kittens--terrible storms with flash-flooding here last Saturday, I fear the worst. So of course I scooped it up and tucked it into my shirt to warm it up and told DH "forget Home Depot, better drive me straight to the vet" which he did. The vet looked it over, pronounced it a boy, gave him some SQ fluids and syringe-fed him a few mls of Karo which he eagerly sucked down. Then they took him in back, warmed him up, gave him a bath, fed him a little canned kitten food mixed with water in a syringe, and sent him home with me.

I have never hand-raised a kitten before and am very anxious about it. I understand the basics re: food and elimination and keeping him warm, and I also know that he may not survive in spite of everything,  I am positive there are many tPFers who have had experience so I am looking for any practical advice I can get! 

Here is a pic of the little orphan. I am afraid to name him yet.


----------



## clevercat

Oh thank God you were there!
He is so lucky you found him. I fostered a kitten who had been tied up in a carrier bag and left to die - when he was found, he was only about three weeks old and the rest of the litter (abandoned with him, no sign of Mama Cat. There is a special place in Hell for people who treat animals like this) were dead. 
I was very new to rescue work and can really, really recommend the book Kittens for Dummies - there is a great chapter or two about kittens like your new boy. I found it really helpful, anyway. Heat, too. Keep him really warm. I had nowhere to put the kitten except my bathroom, which was like a sauna because the radiator thermostat was broken - anyway, turns out that was the best thing for him.
I'm trying to think what else I did - but nothing else springs to mind. I am holding good thoughts and prayers for your little one. He is adorable, by the way. Like a little angel...


----------



## buzzytoes

He is still little but I am guessing he is past the super critical stage since his eyes are open. I have no suggestions because the only litter I ever helped raise didn't get much help from me and three of the four of them died. I do know they make kitten milk so probably get some of that to mix with the wet food. It's supposed to have lots of nutrients for them. He is a cute little thing!


----------



## madamefifi

The vet gave me some KMR kitten milk; I will try him on that when he indicates he is hungry. His teeth are just starting to bud so I am hoping he can transition soon to canned food. The really difficult part is going to be keeping him isolated until he is old enough to get tested for diseases--the vet said he was too little and deconditioned at this point for her to draw any blood. I am going to take him back at 6 weeks, I think that is old enough, though they said 8 weeks.


----------



## Bag*Snob

What a cutie.  A stray dog found me last week so I am a fur mommy of 2 again.


----------



## dusty paws

omg. you should call him lucky. bless your heart!


----------



## gazoo

I hope he will be okay.  Thank goodness you guys were there.  He's so pretty!


----------



## restricter

My four new additions had a story similar to yours.  Their foster mom found them and from what I understand, she bottle fed them every few hours, kept them warm and spent time holding them.  All four are the sweetest kittens I've ever met.

Good luck with your boy and PM me I'd you'd like the name of the hospital I adopted them from.


----------



## boxermom

Bless your heart.


----------



## poopsie

Oh that poor little scrap! Blessings to you for helping him and prayers for the rest of his family :cry:


----------



## Cindi

What an adorable little guy. You are right, when you are an animal rescuer they seem to always find you. I hope he pulls through. He looks pretty good for what he's gone through.


----------



## madamefifi

Well, I think things are going OK. He may or may not have told me his name(I was fooling around, calling him George, and he corrected me but his voice is so soft I may have misheard), he is eliminating and even had a tiny little BM last night, soft but formed. He's alert and trying mightily to get control of his legs--he can sit up and stagger around but hasn't quite got the whole walking thing down. And he purrs! My biggest concern is that he doesn't take much formula which I think is because I am having to use a syringe for now. I am heading out to buy him a bottle as soon as the pet store opens and obsessive me has also ordered 2 more bottles and some more KMR to be overnighted from Amazon. Hopefully they'll get here today because my only pet supply option is PetSmart and they may not have what I need. I am feeding him every 4 hours around the clock since he will only take about 5 mls at a time which isn't enough. He wants to eat, he just wants to suck as well and he can't suck on a syringe. He likes to suck on my earlobe which isn't very nutritious! I can feel his little teeth when he does that so I am hoping I can introduce a little canned kitten food soon.  

I am grateful he is still alive and still has his fighting spirit. Already I am hopelessly in love with him and even my reluctant husband is charmed by his little face and big blue eyes. Since he's a white kitty, maybe his eyes will stay blue!  Is that an old wives' tale, that blue-eyes white cats are deaf? He can definitely hear! 

Thank you all for your well-wishes. Please keep praying for my little guy!


----------



## madamefifi

Here's another pic for his tPF aunties.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Here's another pic for his tPF aunties.


 
Hai little one!
Lots of prayers and good kittin ju-ju being sent from the UK.
Keep fighting, little fella - you have a wonderful family now.


----------



## weekender2

oh he's the most precious little fella!
praying that he continues to do well


----------



## Cindi

He is just adorable! Hang in there little guy. You have a lot of people pulling for you. EAT, EAT, EAT...


----------



## jenny70

He is pure love! *swoon*. 
Keep fighting little one!


----------



## boxermom

Get stronger, lil guy! You have lots of friends here pulling for you


----------



## madamefifi

Progress! He took to the bottle immediately and drank nearly 20 mls--almost an ounce! His pre-meal weight was 7 1/4 oz and afterwards he weighed 7 3/4 oz and his tummy was nice and round. I am so happy and feel blessed that my prayers have been answered. I was quite scared he would reject the bottle and I would be in for a real struggle to keep him fed. Now he is laying in his little play pen area which I have created in the corner of the farm house kitchen so I can get some work done, looking drowsy and content. 

Hooray!


----------



## oogiewoogie

awww... what a cutie!! What a little fighter


----------



## clevercat

Well done, little man! Keep eating, please!


----------



## Cindi

Great job little guy. He is such an angel.


----------



## jenny70

Yay!!! Great news!


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for the little Dude!  

Eat, poop, and grow little guy.  You have a very special person to love you now.


----------



## gazoo

So precious and amazing progress!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## dusty paws

rosie is sending lots of hugs from CA!


----------



## mm16

oh hi kitty!! thank you so much for taking him in.. i can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## papertiger

Firstly, I am very sorry for the loss of your dog 

That little one is very lucky to have found you that is for sure. Maybe there is some advice on this thread that may be of additional help(?) I started it for similar reasons. The very best to you and you new found little kitten 

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/totally-new-kitty-owner-all-advice-welcome-703241.html


----------



## bnjj

So sorry about your dog.  

Poor little guy.  So glad he crawled out when you were there and so glad to hear he seems to be doing well.

Not all blue-eyed white cats are deaf but they do have a greater chance of being deaf.


----------



## mothbeast

best wishes to you both. he is so sweet.


----------



## clevercat

How is NotGeorge doing today, madamfifi? I keep thinking about him....


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad he took to the bottle so well. Hopefully he will keep it up and keep pooping - the two most important things the babies can do!


----------



## ilovenicebags

He is adorable, I pray for his good health. Thank you for doing such a great act.


----------



## sdkitty

he is so cute....and he is going to be so bonded with you
bless you and your DH for saving him


----------



## madamefifi

Thank y'all again for the good vibes--keep 'em coming! It is an emotional roller coaster for me, one minute I am in tears, convinced I am doing everything wrong, and the next I am delirious with happiness! In spite of my anxiety the little guy just keeps on trucking. Yesterday he did not have a BM at all and I was frantic, but then this morning he had an enormous one--formed, thank goodness!-- and of course got it all over himself so I had to give him a bath. I am still trying to figure out the best schedule for his feedings--when I think of young kittens I picture them nursing nonstop, but he seems to require a bottle only about every 7 to 8 hours. He drinks an ounce (30 mls) at a time which according to the feral cat website I consult is about right for a 3 week old kitten. He is underweight for his age but gaining every day--up to 8 7/8  oz as of this afternoon. And he is active when he's awake, very curious about the adult kitties (he can hear them so I know he's not deaf) and determined to walk!  He pees when he is stimulated like a good boy . Last night he was fussing about his bottle so on impulse I opened a can of the kitten food the vet gave me and he licked and gnawed at it until he had made quite a crater! I would guess about a tablespoon. Today, he wants nothing to do with solid food though, just his bot-bot.

Anyway...day 2 and he seems to be doing pretty well. So I think it is safe to reveal his name. tPF aunties, meet Henry!


----------



## clevercat

Hai Henry!
What a great update. Keep going, little man, you have quite a fan club here!


----------



## madamefifi

I think he is going to have different colored eyes. One is a light china blue and the other is darker. It is possible the light colored eye is blind I guess but I can't tell and he navigates around pretty well on his shaky little legs. Both pupils react to light. He is beautiful no matter what!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww hi Henry!! Keep up the good work so you can grow big and strong!!!


----------



## gazoo

Henry!! I love that name!!  Keep munching at the bot-bot and yummy foods Henny-Penny!


----------



## papertiger

Bless little Henry


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Henry!


----------



## inspiredgem

madamefifi said:


> I think he is going to have different colored eyes. One is a light china blue and the other is darker. It is possible the light colored eye is blind I guess but I can't tell and he navigates around pretty well on his shaky little legs. Both pupils react to light. He is beautiful no matter what!



He's adorable and so fortunate to have you to take care of him!  He reminds me of the barn kitty at my barn - he's almost all white with one blue eye and one green eye.


----------



## prof ash

Baby Henry found you! It was meant to be  What a little cutie pie- he's going to keep growing quickly. It sounds like he's taking well to everything you're doing. He's going to just love you. I really think animals can sense when they have been saved


----------



## ChristinaDanise

The most adorable thing I've ever seen. Both of our cats were strays before my bf found them and took them in. One is now 14, the other is 4. Thank God he has a good home with you!


----------



## madamefifi

I am amazed by how quickly Henry is progressing! He ate canned food for dinner last night and again this AM--my husband was in charge while I was at work and Henry wouldn't take the bottle for him but planted himself face and feet-first into a can of kitten food and gobbled away. No BM since yesterday AM but I am not going to freak out just yet, lol --I have canned pumpkin on standby. . He is very active and playful and his gait is getting steadier by the minute, it seems. He cruises around his little play area and actually managed to escape last night but was quickly apprehended by the DH. He purrs and grooms himself just like a regular cat. The next hurdle is litter-box training! We are practicing with a shallow pan of non-clumping natural litter but he doesn't get it yet. Baby steps! 

Thank you all for your best wishes and reassurances, they've helped me more than you'll ever know.


----------



## cats n bags

Henry looks great.  

Does he have an auntie-cat around that could help with mothering duties and showing him how to make the big stinky in the litter box?

If you can get one of his little poopies, it might help to put it in the box so he can take a hint.


----------



## dusty paws

hi henry! so glad to hear you are doing well


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness I might die from the cuteness of him cuddling up to his kitty doll.


----------



## clevercat

Hi Henry - you are getting cuter by the day! Agree with *Cats*, put one of his poopies in his tray - keep doing it, each time he does one outside the box.I did this with my foster kitten and the 'outside the box' incidents stopped soon after....


----------



## ChristinaDanise

madamefifi said:
			
		

> I am amazed by how quickly Henry is progressing! He ate canned food for dinner last night and again this AM--my husband was in charge while I was at work and Henry wouldn't take the bottle for him but planted himself face and feet-first into a can of kitten food and gobbled away. No BM since yesterday AM but I am not going to freak out just yet, lol --I have canned pumpkin on standby. . He is very active and playful and his gait is getting steadier by the minute, it seems. He cruises around his little play area and actually managed to escape last night but was quickly apprehended by the DH. He purrs and grooms himself just like a regular cat. The next hurdle is litter-box training! We are practicing with a shallow pan of non-clumping natural litter but he doesn't get it yet. Baby steps!
> 
> Thank you all for your best wishes and reassurances, they've helped me more than you'll ever know.



Oh my God, my brain exploded from cuteness overload. I am so glad Henry is doing well! He looks very happy with his new home in your pic! He is such a cute little bundle of joy.


----------



## Kimm992

What a precious little guy!!

I had a similar situation with my cat (who is now a healthy 9 years old!).  I had to bottle feed her too, etc.

Before you know it he will be running around the house like a crazy little kitten does!!

For litter training I found it was easiest to just put some of her poo in the litter and keep bring her back and showing her.  I would take her paws and help her do the "digging" action in the litter.  Any time I would catch her in the act I would pick her up and place her gently in the litter.  She caught on completely in about 3 or 4 days and was perfect after that!

Good luck!!


----------



## madamefifi

Thanks again, you all rock! He did poop while I was napping--clever boy climbed out of his little nest and onto the bottom shelf of the night stand to do it--and I have placed the poops in his litter box. I don't think it will take him long to figure it out. Very hungry kitty this afternoon, attacked his bottle and also ate a little canned food. I think I would prefer him to drink formula primarily for another week or so because I want him to get optimal nutrition and fluids a bit longer. Lazy DH is going to receive a hands-on tutorial in bottle feeding tonight.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Thanks again, you all rock! He did poop while I was napping--clever boy climbed out of his little nest and onto the bottom shelf of the night stand to do it--and I have placed the poops in his litter box. I don't think it will take him long to figure it out. Very hungry kitty this afternoon, attacked his bottle and also ate a little canned food. I think I would prefer him to drink formula primarily for another week or so because I want him to get optimal nutrition and fluids a bit longer. Lazy DH is going to receive a hands-on tutorial in bottle feeding tonight.



Yay!  Time for a poopy party!

:rockettes:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Thanks again, you all rock! He did poop while I was napping--clever boy climbed out of his little nest and onto the bottom shelf of the night stand to do it--and I have placed the poops in his litter box. I don't think it will take him long to figure it out. Very hungry kitty this afternoon, attacked his bottle and also ate a little canned food. I think I would prefer him to drink formula primarily for another week or so because I want him to get optimal nutrition and fluids a bit longer. Lazy DH is going to receive a hands-on tutorial in bottle feeding tonight.



Way to go Henry!!! 
I also have a bottle baby, he's 10 months old now and perfectly healthy!  It didn't take him long at all to use the litter box.  I taught him how to dig with his little paws in the litter, ( my husband thought I was crazy). I've had my little guy since he was about 2 days old (best guess from the vet). It took him quite a while to hit his other milestones, i.e. opening his eyes, eating can food, getting his sea legs.. But he eventually got there! 
It was a lot of work and quite the experience, but I would do it all over again!


----------



## mm16

henry's little belly is so cute!! 

I am going to love following this thread!! Go henry!


----------



## madamefifi

I have to share this, it's gross but funny--when I woke up from my nap Henry sensed it and started hollering so I picked him up and placed him on my tummy. He charged up to my face, shoved his little paws up my nose, and bit me on the nostril! What a way to tell Mommy "I'm hungry!" Not very polite, but it got me up and into the kitchen to fix his bottle in a hurry.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Henry is so cute.  I am glad your family found him and he found you.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwwwww! Go Henry! Tell your mom to get going with the dinner! 






madamefifi said:


> I have to share this, it's gross but funny--when I woke up from my nap Henry sensed it and started hollering so I picked him up and placed him on my tummy. He charged up to my face, shoved his little paws up my nose, and bit me on the nostril! What a way to tell Mommy "I'm hungry!" Not very polite, but it got me up and into the kitchen to fix his bottle in a hurry.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:
			
		

> I have to share this, it's gross but funny--when I woke up from my nap Henry sensed it and started hollering so I picked him up and placed him on my tummy. He charged up to my face, shoved his little paws up my nose, and bit me on the nostril! What a way to tell Mommy "I'm hungry!" Not very polite, but it got me up and into the kitchen to fix his bottle in a hurry.



That is so cute! Love it!!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is a bundle of energy tonight! I need him to settle down and take a nap so I can straighten up for the babysitter coming tomorrow night. Yes, I have hired my stepson to babysit while I am at work and DH is out of town! My boss gave me permission to bring him with me to work as long as he stayed in her office but he is quite the little escape artist and no box can contain him for long. He would prefer to nap on my tummy but how can I get any work done??


----------



## Kimm992

That's hilarious with the paw up the nose!

Would love to see more pics when you have time!!


----------



## jenny70

kimm992 said:
			
		

> that's hilarious with the paw up the nose!
> 
> Would love to see more pics when you have time!!



+ 1!


----------



## madamefifi

If you insist! Here he is just a few minutes ago, esplorin the coffee table after his afternoon bottle.


----------



## madamefifi

Now he is back in his playpen taking a nap. All systems--eating, peeing, pooping, playing--are GO. He weighs 10  3/8 oz today!


----------



## francot1

Sorry to hear about your dog Sydney. I believe that things happen for a reason and your were meant to find this little guy. I found my current cat just days after my cat passed away, not intentionally. Nothing ever takes the place of a lost animal, but it does help having someone new to care for.

Henry is so adorable. Keep up the great work! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## clevercat

Oh he is super-cute, isn't he? So pleased to hear he is doing well. What a blessing, that he found his way to you that day....


----------



## Cindi

He is just a little bitty angel kitty. I hate to break it to you but he is going to be trouble. LOL


----------



## mothbeast

Glad to see he is doign well. He should figure out how to knock those remotes off the table soon.


----------



## jenny70

What a cutie pie! Keep the Henry pics coming!


----------



## prof ash

Oh my goodness, he is so tiiiiny! What a sweetheart!! He looks so much healthier than when you brought him home. Excellent job momma


----------



## madamefifi

Henry has learned that if he yells Mommy will give him a bottle. No more demure "Yes, please", now it's "Food me at once or I shall continue to squeak menacingly! " he's quite the Chubby McChubberson these days, 11 5/8 oz.


----------



## clevercat

LOL at Chubby McChubberson....he had you trained very quickly!Way to go, Henry


----------



## inspiredgem

He is so cute and so very smart for learning how to get his own way 

He does look so much healthier now and it's only been a week.  He is so fortunate to have found such a great mom!


----------



## bnjj

What a little sweetie!  He must be feeling so much better.  What a hard start to life the poor little guy had.

Sadly, there are so many more out there that never get found.


----------



## jenny70

Lol! He certainly learned quickly!  He's precious!


----------



## madamefifi

Tried to get a top view so Henry's tPF aunties can marvel at his resemblance to his namesake, Henry VIII. Do you see it? Look in teh belly area.


----------



## Denaroo

*Oh my goodness this is the best story and the cutest little baby Henry!! I love him - I am so happy you saved his life - he is going to be the best little buddy ever. What an awesome story - there are so many sad stories and its so nice to read this one and see such a special outcome *


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh that belly!!! It just begs to be rubbed and snuggled!


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> Tried to get a top view so Henry's tPF aunties can marvel at his resemblance to his namesake, Henry VIII. Do you see it? Look in teh belly area.





Is that a tail that crept into baby Henry's pic?


----------



## sdkitty

so tiny and adorable
you know of course that all those cute habits like screaming for food may not be quite as cute when he is grown up
There is nothing like a baby kitty or puppy for cuteness though
bless you for saving his life.....I'm sure he will always appreciate it


----------



## ChristinaDanise

He is so amazing! I love following this thread and seeing that he looks so happy and healthy with you! Please keep these wonderful updates coming!


----------



## weekender2

Hi is just beautiful..
have a great day Henry!!!


----------



## Kimm992

Too cute!!  Love all the pics!


----------



## madamefifi

sdkitty said:
			
		

> so tiny and adorable
> you know of course that all those cute habits like screaming for food may not be quite as cute when he is grown up
> There is nothing like a baby kitty or puppy for cuteness though
> bless you for saving his life.....I'm sure he will always appreciate it



I know! I have a feeling he's going to be difficult to wean, he really loves his bottle.  We are in transition between our old house and our new house and there's so much going on that I'm afraid I am spoiling him by continuing to let him nurse. The adult cats are extremely freaked out by the move and most of them are not eating at all so it just seems easier to pop a bottle into Henry's mouth rather than try to coax him to try something new. I'm sure I'll regret indulging him but oh, well. We'll get there. He's only about 4 weeks old, babying him for another week or so can't do him too much harm.


----------



## Cindi

4 weeks is still just a baby. You can probably go to 6 weeks with the bottle before I would make more of an effort to have him weaned. He is so lucky you found him. More pics!!!! Please?


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:
			
		

> 4 weeks is still just a baby. You can probably go to 6 weeks with the bottle before I would make more of an effort to have him weaned. He is so lucky you found him. More pics!!!! Please?



Thank you!  Most of the orphan kitten rescue websites I look at advocate starting to wean at about 4 weeks, and Lucinda was only 5 weeks when we got her and she took to solid food immediately. Honestly I love giving him the bottle (except for the whole every 5 hours thing, lol, which is the schedule he has decided on)  so I don't really mind continuing with it for a while longer. As far as I'm concerned, as long as he hasn't gotten a true kitten face yet he still needs his bottle. He still has the monkey face, or the chicken face as my husband calls it. Why, I do not know.


----------



## madamefifi

Trying to get his eyes so y'all can see the two different colors but he is mighty squirmy!


----------



## Bag*Snob

OMG what a cute powder puff.


----------



## madamefifi

One day  I'll be a Big Kitty!


----------



## madamefifi

Any suggestions for flea control? The adults are on Frontline but Henry is much too young


----------



## gazoo

AAAAH! What awesome pictures!!!  Hi Henry!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwww! He is just adorable! Maybe you could only give him the bottle a couple times a day and try to get him more on the wet food. He is growing like a weed so whatever you are doing is working.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henry you are such a cutie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henry you are adorable with your fat little tummy! I can totally see how different his eyes are now. How strange!


----------



## madamefifi

Giving Henry a little kitten food mixed with KMR for supper, because I am running low on KMR. He likes it but why must he put his feet in the bowl?  More clean-up for Mommy.


----------



## mothbeast

Oh so cute! I think that would be my fat cat's dream to have a bowl of food the size of her body.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Henry you're so adorable!


----------



## poopsie

Squuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamefifi

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Oh so cute! I think that would be my fat cat's dream to have a bowl of food the size of her body.



Lol!! Unfortunately I have no kitten-sized bowls, but Henry didn't seem to mind.


----------



## MarneeB

I'm in love! Henry is so cute! Thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is eating soft kitten food twice a day ad gets his bottle twice or three times a day.  His little tummy is round as a basketball he plays with toys and loves to scamper around the room as long as he can check in with Mommy's toes periodically.  If only he could figure out the litter box! I keep showing him and he keeps on not getting it, silly boy.


----------



## mm16

eek! i love coming back here and seeing henry updates! he is so adorbs!


----------



## poopsie

dead from teh cuteness


----------



## madamefifi

Ugh! Henry just ate and like a good Mommy I cleaned his little face and paws and stimulated his hoo ha region to encourage him to pee/poop. He squirmed and fussed so I let him go, whereupon he toddled into the den and peed and pooped under the desk (not for the first time, either, he seems to like that space). I placed a litter tray under there (DH is gonna love that!) and put his poops in it and showed it to him so maybe he will make the connection in his fuzzy little brain.


----------



## poopsie

I don't want to alarm you but it has been my experience that when it comes to using the litter box they either 'get it' right away or they never do.


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, I know, but I will keep trying!


----------



## queenofshopping

Awwww... He is looking great! I had a similar rescue situation, with a baby girl who has similar colorings as Henry... Back in 2003 a feral cat had a litter of 4 memorial weekend... We rescued one and my mom took her and bottle raised her...and up until the 4th of July weekend that year, we saw momma with 2 babies and assumed that the little fuzzy white one didn't survive...well, lo and behold missing kitten #3 appeared on the deck, barely able to walk. And was "beige" and matted... A heartbreaking sight...the sickliest thing I had ever seen... I was scared to touch her, but I managed, wrapping her in a fleece, and put her in a carrier and booked it to the Emergency vet... She weighed in at 6/10ths of a pound which her litter mates weighed between 2-3 pounds by then, and she was ounces in single digits, the vets to,d me she would not likely make it through the night. She was anemic, and being eaten alive by fleas, as her coat was matted with blood from the fleas...well, I first tried bottle feed her, and she would eat so ravenously, she would chew the tip off the nipple...she was actually almost 6 weeks old, and she somehow survived for at least a few weeks on her own, so she took to lapping KMR, and wet food... She was also prescribed a syrup to fatten her up...and she made it...a big beautiful girl, who is a little spazzy, which I think was from the trauma she went through, but nonetheless, NiNi turned 9 this past may.  I moved in November from 100 acres to the city, and she no longer goes outside...
I learned from my vet that white cats have a greater sensitivity to fleas and ticks...the bugs just like white cats...I have lots of info I learned over the years, I have rescued several abandoned babies, and trapped and fixed many ferals. As well as domesticated ferals. Op, feel free to PM me if you have any questions, but cats are tough little creatures, and with your love and nurturing, he is well on his way... My vets had never seen such a low weight starving kitten alive, and NiNi is well over 10 pounds today... Also, the best litter to use with rescue kittens is called CAT ATTRACT. Mine had a hard time taking to the box after being separated from mom who teaches them, and the Cat Attract litter does it- and you can switch to normal litter the next batch. (it's scoop able) I swear by it- they do too- its money back guaranteed. 

NiNi- the little kitten who could


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

omg thank heavens for the good people out there...he is gorge.....haha..good luck...I haven't had any experience with raising kitties.. I bet it's stressful at times...


----------



## queenofshopping

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, but I will keep trying!



See my post above- and try Cat Attract brand cat litter- it does the trick!!! I promise!


----------



## dusty paws

Ohhh Queen bless you!

Fifi sending you my good thoughts!


----------



## Cindi

It wouldn't hurt for him to spend a couple of days in a large dog crate with his litterbox. Maybe just until he understands what the box is for. When I foster kittens they usually spend the first couple of days in a play cage until they take to the litter and feel more comfortable. Then I just leave the cage open and they go back in to use the box. Henry is such an adorable little guy. Good luck with his training. 




madamefifi said:


> Yes, I know, but I will keep trying!


----------



## madamefifi

Queenofshopping, your NINI is beautiful! Bless you for saving her life and for all the work you do with ferals. I have been nagging my DH to trap, spay/neuter, and release his little colony of ferals, it's so sad when one of the females has a litter and then the babies seem to vanish one by one. So glad I was able to save Henry! 

I have a bag of Cat Attract litter all ready, which I was going to use to train the adult cats to potty outdoors. I'll put some in Henry's box but we did have a breakthrough this AM, I caught him squatting inches away from the box and scooped him up and plopped him right in there. To my surprise he scratched himself a little depression in the litter and peed in it. I know his Aunty Lucinda has also been using that box, maybe he has seen her do it and it finally all came together for him.  I must put a box in our bedroom as well since he sleeps in his little nest beside my bedside table at night. I'll  make DH do it tonight, I had surgery yesterday and am not supposed to do any heavy lifting.

No new pics just yet today, my left eye is swollen shut and it hurts to even bend my head to type on keyboard. He's running all around the room anyway and I feel too blech  to follow him with a camera. He's being mighty cute though, playing with Aubty Lucinda who at a year old is just a large kitten herself.

Thanks for all the litter box  training advice! We'll see how things go today since I will be home all day to supervise.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Queenofshopping, your NINI is beautiful! Bless you for saving her life and for all the work you do with ferals. I have been nagging my DH to trap, spay/neuter, and release his little colony of ferals, it's so sad when one of the females has a litter and then the babies seem to vanish one by one. So glad I was able to save Henry!
> 
> I have a bag of Cat Attract litter all ready, which I was going to use to train the adult cats to potty outdoors. I'll put some in Henry's box but we did have a breakthrough this AM, I caught him squatting inches away from the box and scooped him up and plopped him right in there. To my surprise he scratched himself a little depression in the litter and peed in it. I know his Aunty Lucinda has also been using that box, maybe he has seen her do it and it finally all came together for him.  I must put a box in our bedroom as well since he sleeps in his little nest beside my bedside table at night. I'll  make DH do it tonight, I had surgery yesterday and am not supposed to do any heavy lifting.
> 
> No new pics just yet today, my left eye is swollen shut and it hurts to even bend my head to type on keyboard. He's running all around the room anyway and I feel too blech  to follow him with a camera. He's being mighty cute though, playing with Aubty Lucinda who at a year old is just a large kitten herself.
> 
> Thanks for all the litter box  training advice! We'll see how things go today since I will be home all day to supervise.



I hope you get to feeling better soon.  

Maybe you can enlist Aunty Lucinda to show the little guy how to do the poo in the box.  I think his mommy would have done it, but if one of the other cats is willing, maybe they will help him out.  I'm sure nobody wants his little treasures scattered around their home.


----------



## madamefifi

Getting sleepy! Time for a nap.


----------



## madamefifi

But first, must take a bath.


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:
			
		

> I hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> Maybe you can enlist Aunty Lucinda to show the little guy how to do the poo in the box.  I think his mommy would have done it, but if one of the other cats is willing, maybe they will help him out.  I'm sure nobody wants his little treasures scattered around their home.



Little treasures, lol! Hey, at least he doesn't have teh diarrhea!


----------



## clevercat

I have quite a Henry crush (sshh don't tell Amen) - look at that little face. So cute.
Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## bnjj

Awwww.... 

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## madamefifi

I won't tell, Clever, as I am secretly quite in love with Amen! And Eamon, too, if you must know.

Henry has got the litter box down, yay! Just now he asked for help getting down off the sofa and made a beeline for the box to take a pee. So smart, my little guy!  He also confines himself to whatever room I am in, instead of wandering all over the house. He's so tiny, and this farm house is so big, I'm afraid I will lose him, but he never goes far from me.


----------



## inspiredgem

I hope you are feeling better soon!

Thank you for posting more pictures of darling Henry - he is adorable.  It is so sweet that he stays close to you - he knows the best place to be is near his mommy.


----------



## clevercat

How's our little man doing today? Hope he is behaving better than the CC family have been today....


----------



## madamefifi

Henry has been a good boy today, using the box appropriately for both #1 and #2. We had a big storm this afternoon and he watched it from the window, then played a complicated-looking game that involved my husband's shoes. Lots of naps because he is still just a baby. Oh, and he discovered his tail but was unable to catch it.


----------



## mothbeast

So glad he's catching on. Love the new pictures.


----------



## poopsie

So precious!


----------



## Cindi

Great update. Such a sweet little face.


----------



## gazoo

He is filling in beautifully!


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg that second picture is so precious!


----------



## madamefifi

gazoo said:
			
		

> He is filling in beautifully!



Yes, he is quite the little butter bean!  I can probably cut out the bottle feedings or at least go down to one a day, between meals. He can get on and off the sofa by himself now, quite a feat for such a tiny little thing. My husband's friend/employee Todd says the mommy cat and the three other kittens have reappeared and the other kittens are twice his size. If that's true he must've been the runt of the litter which might explain why he got left behind. I'm glad he is here with me, safe and loved!


----------



## Star15Rin

I just read this whole thread, Henry is absolutely adorable and you are so amazing for helping him! What a cutie!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

He is the most beautiful thing on this Earth!!! I love him!


----------



## MarneeB

I just wanna kiss his fuzzy little face!


----------



## clevercat

Oh *sigh* at that second photo - what a little lovebug!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

What a cute little button face....aaahhhh soooooo gorgeous....luv luv....


----------



## Dhalia

queenofshopping said:


> Awwww... He is looking great! I had a similar rescue situation, with a baby girl who has similar colorings as Henry... Back in 2003 a feral cat had a litter of 4 memorial weekend... We rescued one and my mom took her and bottle raised her...and up until the 4th of July weekend that year, we saw momma with 2 babies and assumed that the little fuzzy white one didn't survive...well, lo and behold missing kitten #3 appeared on the deck, barely able to walk. And was "beige" and matted... A heartbreaking sight...the sickliest thing I had ever seen... I was scared to touch her, but I managed, wrapping her in a fleece, and put her in a carrier and booked it to the Emergency vet... She weighed in at 6/10ths of a pound which her litter mates weighed between 2-3 pounds by then, and she was ounces in single digits, the vets to,d me she would not likely make it through the night. She was anemic, and being eaten alive by fleas, as her coat was matted with blood from the fleas...well, I first tried bottle feed her, and she would eat so ravenously, she would chew the tip off the nipple...she was actually almost 6 weeks old, and she somehow survived for at least a few weeks on her own, so she took to lapping KMR, and wet food... She was also prescribed a syrup to fatten her up...and she made it...a big beautiful girl, who is a little spazzy, which I think was from the trauma she went through, but nonetheless, NiNi turned 9 this past may.  I moved in November from 100 acres to the city, and she no longer goes outside...
> I learned from my vet that white cats have a greater sensitivity to fleas and ticks...the bugs just like white cats...I have lots of info I learned over the years, I have rescued several abandoned babies, and trapped and fixed many ferals. As well as domesticated ferals. Op, feel free to PM me if you have any questions, but cats are tough little creatures, and with your love and nurturing, he is well on his way... My vets had never seen such a low weight starving kitten alive, and NiNi is well over 10 pounds today... Also, the best litter to use with rescue kittens is called CAT ATTRACT. Mine had a hard time taking to the box after being separated from mom who teaches them, and the Cat Attract litter does it- and you can switch to normal litter the next batch. (it's scoop able) I swear by it- they do too- its money back guaranteed.
> 
> NiNi- the little kitten who could
> 
> View attachment 1862441



What a gorgeous one, it warms me reading about the little ones that find good homes...



madamefifi said:


> Henry has been a good boy today, using the box appropriately for both #1 and #2. We had a big storm this afternoon and he watched it from the window, then played a complicated-looking game that involved my husband's shoes. Lots of naps because he is still just a baby. Oh, and he discovered his tail but was unable to catch it.



He looks so amazing now, much better than his first picture. Such a lucky kitty finding a nice home. I'm glad to hear of his progress and will be coming back for more updates. Such a beautiful baby. I hope you are feeling better now by the way!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry finds an almost-dead horsefly




Henry's one blue eye. The other is a mossy dark green right now, hard to say what color it will be.


----------



## prof ash

WHAT a cutie pie. So adventurous!!! I love checking into this thread  We are all rooting for you and Mr. Henry!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Finally got Henry to hold still long enough for me to get a good shot of his eyes. Please excuse the booger-y nose, he doesn't like it when I scrub at his face around his nostrils. I suppose he will learn to keep his own nose clean, eventually!


----------



## poopsie

Are his eyes different shades of blue?


----------



## clevercat

Henry, you are just.too.cute.


----------



## madamefifi

Poopsie, one eye has always been that very pale blue and the other eye is slowly changing into whatever color it will be when he's grown up. Right now it is a dark green color but I doubt it will stay this way, Lucinda's eyes went through a dark green phase but they are gold now.


----------



## poopsie

.........................are you sure his name wasn't supposed to be David or ZowieBowie? 


just the cutest little scrap, isn't he?


----------



## jenny70

He's a doll!  Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Finally got Henry to hold still long enough for me to get a good shot of his eyes. Please excuse the booger-y nose, he doesn't like it when I scrub at his face around his nostrils. I suppose he will learn to keep his own nose clean, eventually!



He is just the cutest thing! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## madamefifi

These clogs smell like horse poop! 




The all-important after-dinner nap.


----------



## madamefifi

Paparazzi makin mah life mizzrabuls! Can't even take a nap in peace!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

What a darling.....and coming along so well...well done....love checking out the latest pics and adventures.....damned paps...lol


----------



## madamefifi

Just a few more, Henry! Do that cuteness thing!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Just when you think he can't get any cuter.......nawwwww...


----------



## Dhalia

OMG those pics! Can I cuddle this baby please!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Look at the baby belly!!! I wanna hug him.


----------



## jenny70

Henry!! You are adorable!!


----------



## bnjj

I just had a very frustrating phone call with UPS because they lost my package and looking at that sweet little darling took all the frustration away.


----------



## Star15Rin

He gets cuter every day, I swear!


----------



## dusty paws

Omg baby kitty belly and little paw pads!


----------



## clevercat

Look at that paw'n'belly combo! Could he get ANY cuter, I wonder?


----------



## ChristinaDanise

I want to take him everywhere I go, so people can see how beautiful he is!


----------



## poopsie

He looks like he is getting bigger and stronger every day


----------



## madamefifi

He definitely is thriving, Poopsie! He turned down his night-time bottle last night--was more interested in gnawing on the nipple that sucking-- and is so playful! He plays by himself since the big kitties aren't interested, wrestling toy mice into submission and galloping around the room on mysterious missions.  I just loves him to pieces!


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> He definitely is thriving, Poopsie! He turned down his night-time bottle last night--was more interested in gnawing on the nipple that sucking-- and is so playful! He plays by himself since the big kitties aren't interested, wrestling toy mice into submission and galloping around the room on mysterious missions.  I just loves him to pieces!


----------



## buzzytoes

I think we might need video of Henry next.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Oohh yessss! Henry on film please!


----------



## prof ash

Each picture is cuter than the last! What an adorable baby. Each picture makes me 'awwww' out loud


----------



## MarneeB

So cute! I love his little bitty pink paws and sweet face. Thank you for posting pics, I love looking at them!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is just downright obese! I have discontinued his night-time bottle, he doesn't really need it since he is eating regular food now. I do still give him a noon-time bottle, though, which I may have to stop as his tummy is  enormous! Also, no more carrying around, Henry needs more exercise! Here he is trying to climb Mount Chair like his big brother Laszlo.


----------



## poopsie

Go get 'em little man!

I have a feeling that once the kittin crazies arrive Henry will be working that tummy off


----------



## clevercat

Aww he is a little butterbean....


----------



## mothbeast

Oh! He's looking so good and I love that belly!


----------



## weekender2

So great to see him thriving


----------



## madamefifi

Look at mah belly! LOOK AT IT!!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ hard to miss it, Henry - it's the first thing I noticed 
Such a sweetie....wish he was mine!


----------



## bnjj

He is so sweet.  So glad he is doing so well given he was on death's door.


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1874174
> 
> 
> Look at mah belly! LOOK AT IT!!



You must be _SO_ in lurve with this little one!


----------



## inspiredgem

madamefifi said:


> Henry is just downright obese! I have discontinued his night-time bottle, he doesn't really need it since he is eating regular food now. I do still give him a noon-time bottle, though, which I may have to stop as his tummy is  enormous! Also, no more carrying around, Henry needs more exercise! Here he is trying to climb Mount Chair like his big brother Laszlo.



Great picture!  He's getting so big (especially his little Buddah belly)!  What a cutie!


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL look at his giant belly!!! Oh Henry.


----------



## clevercat

How's our boy doing, madamfifi?


----------



## sdkitty

he is absolutely adorable
you'd never know he was at death's door a few weeks ago


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh he is just too adorable!!  The animal gods must really love you to be sending you so many "gifts" lately LOL!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry's doing great! Reluctantly, I have given up bottle feedings--we were only doing one a day and it was more for me than him, lol. He learned The Lesson of Laszlo's Tail last night, which is "don't mess with mah tail or you'll get popped in the face!"  Laszlo is an evil genius and our alpha cat. He likes to casually thrash his tail around, pretending he doesn't see the baby kitteh sneaking up on it, then POW! Right in the kisser.A little tap to let baby kitteh know who is in charge.


----------



## poopsie

Oh! Henry........................:kiss::kiss::kiss::


----------



## Cindi

And what is it about kittens, they don't seem to care one bit about getting bopped on the head. They just go right back to causing mischief. LOL


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Oh Henry....come to Australia......LOL....


----------



## PJMac

im not even a cat person and I have fallen in love with Henry! hes adorable!


----------



## clevercat

He has the prettiest eyes....


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Little precious bundle of kitty joy!


----------



## mothbeast

Love his eyes in the new shot. Hah - I have an adult cat who would probably get into the tail game with Laszlo.


----------



## madamefifi

Ssshhh, don't tell, but tonight Henry will be getting--a bath! He's got fleas and also he is a dirty boy because he goes places he is not supposed to, such as the mud room. Here he is, caught in the act!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ssshhh, don't tell, but tonight Henry will be getting--a bath! He's got fleas and also he is a dirty boy because he goes places he is not supposed to, such as the mud room. Here he is, caught in the act!



Oh Henry you are sooooo cute and madamefifi you are a brave person....good luck...big smile..


----------



## Lisie

omg cute cat!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Such a worried expression. I think he knows what you are up to. LOL


----------



## poopsie

Did everyone survive?


----------



## clevercat

Oh noes! Not a BAFF!!!!!! Poor Henry.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear poor Henry! Hope he did not hate you too much after it was over.


----------



## madamefifi

The bath got deferred to today but it is done. As you can imagine it was not popular with Henry but he is too little to put up much of a fight. I desperately wanted to take pictures because let's face it, nothing is funnier than a wet kitten, but he was scared and I was afraid he'd get too cold so we made it quick. With the DH's help we picked every last flea off his poor little bod--they were easy to see against his white fur. Right now he is tucked inside my fluffy robe, still shivering. Belay that, he is now purring and washing his feets. We must've missed a spot. Pics of the New Improved Henry to come as soon as he is ready for the cameras, aka my iPad. I'll be glad when he is old enough for Frontline!


----------



## mothbeast

aw. poor henry. maybe if you start early he'll get used to it?


----------



## madamefifi

The New and Improved Henry! Whiter, Fluffier, and Now With Less Fleas!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> The New and Improved Henry! Whiter, Fluffier, and Now With Less Fleas!



Henry= adorable.....lol


----------



## madamefifi

Still fat, though...


----------



## cats n bags

He really shined up good didn't he?  Tell him to stay inside the house and maybe he won't get the fleas and dirts on him to need another bath!


----------



## Star15Rin

Henry looks better every time you post pictures! That was brave of you to give him a bath


----------



## madamefifi

I just realized that Henry is almost 8 weeks old! Hard to believe.  He has mastered the staircase and getting on and off the bed. At mealtimes he quickly commandeers his own plate, growling at the other cats and slapping his paws down on top of the food to keep them from eating it, which means après manger wash-ups for my messy baby. We must go to the vet next week for a check-up!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I just realized that Henry is almost 8 weeks old! Hard to believe. He has mastered the staircase and getting on and off the bed. *At mealtimes he quickly commandeers his own plate, growling at the other cats and slapping his paws down on top of the food to keep them from eating it,* which means après manger wash-ups for my messy baby.


 
Oh, Solomon does this too - it's so cute to watch him, a paw at each corner of his bowl, growling away as he noms....
I do believe we need an 'Ai has eight weeks' photo of Henry....please? - N/M - I see we posted at the same time! He really is beautiful...those _eyes_!


----------



## Cindi

I just LOVE him! So glad to hear he is doing great.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> I just realized that Henry is almost 8 weeks old! Hard to believe.  He has mastered the staircase and getting on and off the bed. At mealtimes he quickly commandeers his own plate, growling at the other cats and slapping his paws down on top of the food to keep them from eating it, which means après manger wash-ups for my messy baby. We must go to the vet next week for a check-up!



Nawww he looks so grown up......


----------



## mothbeast

He looks so big now!


----------



## gazoo

How is Henry doing?


----------



## madamefifi

O hai, tPF aunties! I wuz just takin a nap when all of a suddens those annoying paparazzi showed up and started yelling Henry Henry (cuz that's my name), so I strikes some  poses for them. It is hard being a celebrities.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ love the little smirk in the second photo!


----------



## Cindi

Hi Henry!!!! He just couldn't be any cuter! I wanna hug him.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Henreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

I hope you tol' those pooperazis to give you treats in exchange for those poses.  If they think they can get kitten beefcake for free....  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

I just love him!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry gets some Box Time, finally!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

Adorable, just adorable!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> O hai, tPF aunties! I wuz just takin a nap when all of a suddens those annoying paparazzi showed up and started yelling Henry Henry (cuz that's my name), so I strikes some  poses for them. It is hard being a celebrities.



Hey Henry....aunty Jo from tpf.....looking good today beautiful.....smile....mumma must be proud...


----------



## clevercat

Henry gots a BOCKS!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

clevercat said:
			
		

> Henry gots a BOCKS!



Lol.......


----------



## Cindi

Do you need my address?? He looks all ready to go.


----------



## bnjj

Awwww.


----------



## buzzytoes

Henry you couldn't possibly get any cuter.


----------



## mothbeast

Cindi said:


> Do you need my address?? He looks all ready to go.



Seriously. So happy there are new pics.


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Henry gets some Box Time, finally!



Soooooooo cute! I have my whole family looking for new Henry pics all the time! He has a fan club!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry has been rather subdued fro the past 2 days. It's been cold and rainy here so my husband calls it the low barometric pressure effect. I think it may be the Frontline I put on him Saturday making him feel a little off. He still eats like a pig, lol, purrs and cuddles and plays a little but not as much as he used to. He's not sick,  just more quiet  than usual. Taking more naps. Still cute as a button, though!


----------



## jenny70

Cute as a button certainly does sum it up!  I just love his eyes!


----------



## gazoo

Aw thank you for posting more pics.


----------



## robotindisguise

He is so adorable. *squisssh*


----------



## weekender2

Awww he's awesome!


----------



## clevercat

Love that Henry - how is he feeling now?


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is back to his normal wild self. Do you suppose it really was the weather? It's sunny now and he's tearing around the house like a mad thing.He doesn't walk anywhere, he gallops! I cannot take peektures at the moment, he is racing up and down the hall.


----------



## madamefifi

Ah, here he is! Mommy shall clean his boogery nose if he will hold still...


----------



## madamefifi

Settling down for a quick nap before dinner? Or not.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Settling down for a quick nap before dinner? Or not.



I wanna squishy that cute face....so freakin cute.....&#10084;&#128155;&#128156;&#128153;


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ah, here he is! Mommy shall clean his boogery nose if he will hold still...



He is SO adorable, boogery nose and all! I chuckled about him running up and down the hall!


----------



## madamefifi

Can't a baby kitty take a nap around here?


----------



## gazoo

Such a scrumptious boy!  Love the new pics.


----------



## bnjj

Awww looks like a little angel when he's sleeping.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Henry I  you!!!!


----------



## clevercat

New Henry photos always make me smile!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it my imagination or is Henry slimming down?? He seems like he is starting to get a more sleeker look. Don't grow up so soon Henry!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Well, I was going to say, he is losing that kitten chubbiness and becoming more coordinated, but here he is moments before he toppled off the couch! Luckily, he bounces!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to say, he is losing that kitten chubbiness and becoming more coordinated, but here he is moments before he toppled off the couch! Luckily, he bounces!



Henry how embarrassing.....lol&#10084;


----------



## jenny70

So funny and cute at the same time!


----------



## cats n bags

It wasn't an accident...He meant to do that...It's a new trick he made up.


----------



## weekender2

My dd who is 5 just looked at every pic
I must have heard aww about 100 times lol
Thanks for sharing henry made her day!


----------



## madamefifi

Nm, pic didn't load.


----------



## mothbeast

Aw. Poor Henry. When they're older they actually look a bit embarassed


----------



## Star15Rin

Love all the Henry pics, and so does my 85 year old dad! He actually asked me last night if there were new ones


----------



## madamefifi

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> Love all the Henry pics, and so does my 85 year old dad! He actually asked me last night if there were new ones



Awwww! That is so sweet!  Henry is honored to brighten people's day! 




This iz mah "aw, shucks" pose




Pure cheesecake!


----------



## gazoo

He is truly something!  It's horrifying to think of what could have become of this sweet little guy.


----------



## madamefifi

Henry has been quite snuggly with my husband today. I am sick with jealousy.


----------



## jenny70

Love Henry!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

What a lovely way to start Monday. Henry, you grow more adorable every day!


----------



## cats n bags

I think that little dude is smiling.


----------



## buzzytoes

Luckily for Henry, Bumbles bounce!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Hellooooo, ladies!


----------



## poopsie

dead from teh cuteness


----------



## cats n bags

Where's the raspberry smilie?  That tummy needs one bad.  :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

*siiiigghhh* Henry is. Just. Too. Cute.
How old is he now, madamfifi? About ten weeks?


----------



## madamefifi

10 weeks sounds about right. He has finally become interesting to the other kitties, lol--Arthur and Lucinda are willing to play with him and he takes full advantage of their good natures, harassing them endlessly.


----------



## bnjj

Any chance we would get some video of his little monster self?


----------



## Cindi

I wanna kiss the belly.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Hellooooo, ladies!



&#128516;&#128516;well hellooooo Henry darling......no shame!!


----------



## madamefifi

Guess which one of these Kittehs is not supposed to be outside because he is TOO LITTLE!?


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Guess which one of these Kittehs is not supposed to be outside because he is TOO LITTLE!?



But I love the outside sooo much mummy........&#128571;


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1915022
> 
> 
> Guess which one of these Kittehs is not supposed to be outside because he is TOO LITTLE!?


 
Aww - he's just showing his mama who is in charge around there (of course, you know it's not you, don't you! )....


----------



## clevercat

Hay Henry! Where'd you go? We need pooparazzi pictures, you know!


----------



## madamefifi

Poor Henry has been terribly beleaguered with fleas and has not been photogenic at all. Frontline just don't work on him. Bathing with the flea shampoo only works for a few hours, it seems. I have been beside myself! I was getting ready to take him to the vet yesterday and demand that she DO something, when my husband texted me from the city asking if I needed anything, so I weighed him (Henry, not the DH) real quick and texted back "Henry weighs 2 lbs (!!) and ? Oz, please please PLEASE go to PetSmart and get him flea med that is NOT Frontline"  and the short version of the story is that Advantage works like MAGIC on Henry. He is like a different kitty now! WHY didn't I do this sooner?? 




So happy!


----------



## gazoo

Henry congratulations on finding the proper medicine!

Frontline did not work on one of my dogs years ago either.  Henry is so very precious! Glad to hear that he is feeling better.


----------



## madamefifi

Henry, awake, is difficult to photograph.


----------



## clevercat

*sigh* Hello Henry! Frontline doesn't work for my cats either - our vet says teh fleas have become immune to it now. We use Advantage and Advocat. Glad you are now flea-less and not so itchy-scratchy, Henry!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, poor little dear.  None of my cats have ever had fleas but I can only imagine how uncomfortable it makes them.  I did have to treat ear mites in a kitten I got from the farm and that was not fun.

Glad he's doing better now.


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous boy! There is also a pill called Capstar. You can give it to Henry to get rid of any fleas that are still having around. Glad you found something that works.


----------



## Star15Rin

Glad you found something that works! His white fur is so beautiful, no fleas allowed!


----------



## madamefifi

Little Henry had an upset tummy on Sunday but got better. Unfortunately tonight he vomited again. I am going to give him a tiny dose of Pepcid but he does not feel better tomorrow off to the vet we will go. Here he is warming himself by the fire (this old farmhouse is a bit chilly!)


----------



## poopsie

OH!

Dead from teh cuteness!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww love the last one where he is looking up at you! Henry you are so cute!!!!


----------



## robotindisguise

Last photo is so far-reakin cute!!! such a sweetie


----------



## weekender2

Feel better Henry
You cutie pie!


----------



## clevercat

Hai little angel! Feel better soon, Henry - sending you lots of smoochies.


----------



## mothbeast

He is too adorable! Love the second photo of him staring into the fire.


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is feeling very photographic today!


----------



## mothbeast

^love it! He is so much more cat shaped now.


----------



## clevercat

*siiigghhhh* Oh Henry. And just lookit those paws - Henry's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *siiigghhhh* Oh Henry. And just lookit those paws - Henry's gonna be a big boy!





He has to grow into those ears too! :kiss:


----------



## bnjj

He's so sweet and is going to grow up to be such a beauty.  I love odd-eyed cats.


----------



## madamefifi

Henry is not feeling 100% and I finally figured out why--he's got a tummy full of round worms. He vomited one up yesterday, poor little boy. We are going to the vet this afternoon for teh medicine and I'm going to ask for blood work as well. I feel like an idiot for not realizing sooner, he was a feral, after all. Of course he has the worms. Though yesterday is the first time I've seen evidence, I still should have known.


----------



## jenny70

Feel better soon baby boy!


----------



## poopsie

Poor little man. 

Get well soon Henry


----------



## gazoo

Poor Henry!  Glad this will be fixed soon.


----------



## clevercat

Oh poor little Henry! Hope you are soon wormless, little man. Eamonn sends much sympathy - he was a VERY wormy kittin


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby. At least he has a common problem that is easily fixed. Hello adorable angel. You will feel better soon.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh my! Henry is a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much for a few weeks now but obviously I am no expert. The vet took one look and gave me the news.

What do his I mean her tPF aunties think of the name Hazel?


----------



## bnjj

No way!  He he!

Well, I hope SHE feels better soon.

What about Henrietta?


----------



## madamefifi

Yeah, I changed her name to Hazel at the vet but she thinks her name is Henry so I guess we will just keep calling her that here at home.


----------



## Cindi

Too funny! I still love her. LOL


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Oh my! Henry is a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much for a few weeks now but obviously I am no expert. The vet took one look and gave me the news.
> 
> What do his I mean her tPF aunties think of the name Hazel?



Hehehehe this is funny news! What about Henri? The "I" makes it seem girlish. Lol. I hope her worms are gone very soon, poor baby!


----------



## cats n bags

I think she should be Henri too.  The vet should be able to change it back to Henri with an I.  Besides, you made the mistake of letting a kitten choose their own name.  

_You talkin' bout me?
Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

lmao :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

Ha - Henri is having a good laugh at her mama's expense.....


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Madamefifi!

I been thinkin' last night, and I think you mitta miss herd the Kittin when she told ya her name.  Did she have a funny accent, kind of like French?  She mitta said her name like ON-REE.  Henri would be one way to spell it, but sum peeples might spell it ornery.  :giggles::lolots:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## robotindisguise

madamefifi said:


> Oh my! Henry is a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much for a few weeks now but obviously I am no expert. The vet took one look and gave me the news.
> 
> What do his I mean her tPF aunties think of the name Hazel?


 
omg!   Our first cat we called Nala, ended up being a boy! Our vet never told us though, he always referred to him as a "he" but never bothered to officially tell us.

The name stuck though and he was "Nalsy-boy" for the rest of his like 

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## gazoo

I say stick with Henry.  My sister got a kitten years ago, named it Eric, and found it was a girl months later.  When renamed, the kitty never came to the new name.  She remained "Eric" forevermore.


----------



## madamefifi

What all teh fuss about? I am a girl named Henri--deal wif it!


----------



## clevercat

Hai Henri, lookin' good there!


----------



## cats n bags

Correction:  You are a very *pretty* girl named Henri.

How are you doing on the worm stuff?  I hope your tummy is all better.


----------



## poopsie

Dear Henri---you should write a song about being a a girl named Henri. Someone else wrote about being a boy named Sue and did quite well


----------



## gazoo

Henri - your face is amaaaaaaazing!!


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:
			
		

> Correction:  You are a very pretty girl named Henri.
> 
> How are you doing on the worm stuff?  I hope your tummy is all better.



Henri has teh diarrhea  but he is expelling a lot of worms so that's good.  Appetite still not 100%. We will just wait and see, if she (I typed "he" out of habit!) doesn't improve within a couple of days we will have to go back to the vet.


----------



## amrx87

madamefifi said:


> Oh my! Henry is a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much for a few weeks now but obviously I am no expert. The vet took one look and gave me the news.
> 
> What do his I mean her tPF aunties think of the name Hazel?




Hahahahha!!! I love the same henri 

We thought christmas was a boy for a few days- the shelter ppl told us she was a boy, and didnt even check bc there are so few orange female kittehs out there (also news to me). So the bf and i were calling her james bond until we heard the news


----------



## weekender2

Oh my goodness she is looking as beautiful as ever!
Hope that belly feels better soon


----------



## madamefifi

Tummy better today but why all dese people keep calling me "him"?? I is a GIRL!


----------



## madamefifi

Dis beeyootiful face look like a boy to you? OK, maybe. I did tell Mommy my name was Henry, after all.


----------



## bnjj

She's so pretty.


----------



## mothbeast

Henri is so cute. I hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Tummy better today but why all dese people keep calling me "him"?? I is a GIRL!



We should have known she was a girl, she's so pretty!


----------



## Jasmyn

Ohhh....she is so adorable!


----------



## madamefifi

Who is that precious creature in your avatar, Jasmyn?


----------



## Jasmyn

madamefifi said:


> Who is that precious creature in your avatar, Jasmyn?



 He is "Mr. Lulu" a former stray kitten .  He was about two weeks old when we first found him in our barn (his eyes were barely open).  His mom just dropped him there then ran away and never came back. 

I like to come to check on Henri's thread every time I get a chance, because the way you found her is very similar to the way I found him.  He is about 9 weeks old now.  

*Mr. Lulu would like to say "Hi" to Miss Henri..
"Hi there Henri. You're so pretty!"*


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Henrietta Jean (DH's new name for her) says "Hai!" right back and she is mighty jealous of those big blue eyes!


----------



## poopsie

Wait...................so now we have a boy named LuLu and a girl named Henri?


----------



## ms-whitney

I just wanted to pop in and say I've really enjoyed your posts.  your first post in this thread really showed your character and heart.


----------



## Jasmyn

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henrietta Jean (DH's new name for her) says "Hai!" right back and she is mighty jealous of those big blue eyes!



That's a very pretty name, I like it!  I love Henrietta Jean's eyes so much.  Those are very hard to find. I would adopt her in a heart beat.   She is very special.  I hope her poor tummy feels better soon.  Mr. LuLu needs to be dewormed real soon as well.  




poopsie2 said:


> Wait...................so now we have a boy named LuLu and a girl named Henri?



Hi *Poopsie *. At first I thought he was a girl, so I named him Lucy.  I found out that he's a boy weeks later. :giggles: So I tried to give him a new name, but he didn't seem to care for it.   We  call him Mr. LuLu and he responds to the name  real well, so we continue to call him as such.  Otherwise he won't responds to us (I hope he's not gay).  

The day *Madamefifi* found out that *Miss Henrietta Jean* was a girl cracked me up real hard. I am not alone after all.


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta Jean is 100% all better now! She eats like a horse and is very active and playful. Today she "helped" me sweep the floors and fold laundry. All cat mommies know how "helpful" kittens are!


----------



## madamefifi

Here she is, caught in a rare moment of holding still.


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, Miss Henrietta Jean is growing up fast! Hai angel!


----------



## madamefifi

She is getting nice and fat again, lol, now that teh ebil worms are not taking all teh nutritious from her food!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness she looks so grown up in this new pic!

Mr. Lulu is gorgeous beyond words as well.


----------



## poopsie

Jasmyn said:


> That's a very pretty name, I like it!  I love Henrietta Jean's eyes so much.  Those are very hard to find. I would adopt her in a heart beat.   She is very special.  I hope her poor tummy feels better soon.  Mr. LuLu needs to be dewormed real soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *Poopsie *. At first I thought he was a girl, so I named him Lucy.  I found out that he's a boy weeks later. :giggles: So I tried to give him a new name, but he didn't seem to care for it.   We  call him Mr. LuLu and he responds to the name  real well, so we continue to call him as such.  Otherwise he won't responds to us (I hope he's not gay).
> 
> The day *Madamefifi* found out that *Miss Henrietta Jean* was a girl cracked me up real hard. I am not alone after all.



I think Mr Lu is a handsome fellow. Wouldn't he make a wonderful boifren for Miss Henri 



madamefifi said:


> Here she is, caught in a rare moment of holding still.



Just adorable


----------



## Cindi

Such a beautiful girl! And WOW she is really growing fast.


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Here she is, caught in a rare moment of holding still.



She is starting to look so regal!!


----------



## madamefifi

All grown up! Except still, you know, very small.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:
			
		

> All grown up! Except still, you know, very small.



Such a pretty little girl!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Oh I love new Henrietta Jean photos! Hai cutie!


----------



## ms-whitney

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Oh my! Henry is a GIRL!!! I've suspected as much for a few weeks now but obviously I am no expert. The vet took one look and gave me the news.
> 
> What do his I mean her tPF aunties think of the name Hazel?



I love this thread and this made me LOL!

Boy or girl still so cute!  Lucky kitty


----------



## MrsTGreen

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1947864
> 
> 
> All grown up! Except still, you know, very small.



She's adorable


----------



## madamefifi

Ha! Laszlo, aka the Poops, is jealous that Mommy is taking pics of HJ.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ha! Laszlo, aka the Poops, is jealous that Mommy is taking pics of HJ.



So cute!


----------



## poopsie

Laszlo is gorgeous!


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Laszlo is gorgeous!



He is a real mama's boy, that one is.


----------



## gazoo

Laszlo is a doll, love his little paws together.  How is Miss Henri?


----------



## madamefifi

Hai, tPF aunties! I is all growed up now, see?


----------



## poopsie

Oh----------she is stunning!


----------



## clevercat

Oh my! Hello gorgeous girl!


----------



## Cindi

I just love her to bits!! Such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## robotindisguise

ohh those little white paws. so cute


----------



## jenny70

She's so cute!


----------



## gazoo

Henri - how is it that you keep getting even more stunning each day?!  Please tell us your secret?


----------



## clevercat

Bump! It's Henri's first Christmas - photos, please? How is she getting on?


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it too  much to hope for Henrietta in a Santa hat?? Or maybe a jingle bell collar??


----------



## madamefifi

Merry Christmas, tPF aunties!


----------



## clevercat

Hai gorgeous! Enjoy your very first Christmas - hope you find lots of loot under the tree!


----------



## Cindi

Hello beautiful girl! I know you will have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## cats n bags

What happened to the tiny little kitten?  Henri has turned into a gorgeous young lady, and looks lovely with her Christmas accessories.


----------



## gazoo

OOOOH Henri, you have such flirty, beautiful eyes!!  Merry Christmas Doll-face!


----------



## poopsie

Such a pritty kitty


----------



## leasul2003

Loved reading this thread and seeing Henri grow from an "ugly duckling" into a beautiful swan... Ok, she was never an ugly duckling, but you know what I mean.


----------



## jenny70

Don't you look festive with your pretty bows! Merry Christmas pretty girl!


----------



## madamefifi

My DH snapped this just after we set up the tree a couple of weeks ago. Henri is trying to pretend like she can just walk away--ha! Though to be honest she hasn't molested it as much as we thought she would.


----------



## gazoo

Cool shot with the reflections!  She's walking on stardust!


----------



## clevercat

She is like a little Christmas angel!


----------



## leasul2003

Pretty little kitty. :xtree:


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is sad today. Thinking of Auntie Clevercat and wishing a peaceful journey for Solomon.


----------



## madamefifi

More sadder, Auntie Vicki just called from NC, she is losing her best friend today, as well. A blue day for a blue-eyed kitty.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Henri is sad today. Thinking of Auntie Clevercat and wishing a peaceful journey for Solomon.



Oh this made me cry (even more). Thank you, Henri, for thinking of us. And prayers for your Auntie Vicki. What a terrible, awful day.


----------



## mothbeast

Henri is looking lovely!

My sympathies to clevercat & auntie vicki.


----------



## poopsie

:rain:


----------



## gazoo

Henri - how are you?


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri I swear you grow more beautiful every day. Love the pic of you in the Christmas tree!


----------



## madamefifi

All growed up! ! Getting spayed on the 29th.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh pretty Henri!! Can't believe you already big enough to get spayed!


----------



## madamefifi

It's hard to believe, isn't it? It seems like only yesterday she wad this tiny little baby.


----------



## gazoo

Henri your face is so elegant!


----------



## poopsie

Oh my..................she is a stunning beauty!


----------



## jenny70

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henri - nearly all growed up. You are so pretty!


----------



## madamefifi

Just got spayed! Mommy trying to take a picture of my shaved tummy but, NO.


----------



## cats n bags

Poor Henri  

It's bad enough that you get hauled off for a bad haircut without any breakfast, but then to have someone trying to take nekkid pictures is just too much.

I hope you get to feeling well soon.  LEAVE THE STITCHES ALONE or you might get stuck with the lampshade on your head.


----------



## Cindi

Henri you gorgeous creature! You really are all grown up now. I'm sure mommy is giving you plenty of extra treats to make up for your lousy day.


----------



## madamefifi

Lol! Silly Henri did not even notice she missed breakfast and when I opened the carrier her curious little self hopped right in, much to her regret.


----------



## clevercat

Henri! Lovely to see you again - nearly all growed up now. Well done for being a brave girl - give your mama 'the eyes' to make sure you get extra treats....and never step freely into that carrier again!


----------



## poopsie

such a brave girl


----------



## buzzytoes

Henri is either smiling or making what I like to call the "butt sniffing face" - I prefer to think she is smiling.


----------



## weekender2

Heal fast Henri
Hugs and cuddles


----------



## Star15Rin

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Just got spayed! Mommy trying to take a picture of my shaved tummy but, NO.



Love these latest pictures! Henri is so beautiful now! She was adorable before and now she is so gorgeous!


----------



## katlun

Just found this thread, Henri is so cute and loved

Hope Henri is recovering 

A mamma cat gave birth in my backyard last year - we had thought this cat was a male we had seen wandering the neighborhood my children had named the cat billy bob because of its odd meow - turns out she is 1/2 Siamese and talks a lot and someone just left her, she gave birth to 3 cute little ones - one that is Siamese in coloring & talking, and the other two black & white like their mama

I got all four of them fixed which is something with four but had to be done because they are outside cats 

The cutest thing is that they seem to think our pet bunny is one of them and they clean her and try to play with her and the bunny wants nothing to do with it


----------



## ladysarah

such an uplifting thread! I love the photos and all the stories from other members who rescued babies. My kitten was also a stray and came from Battesea Home. She was tiny and kept suckling on everything and she would scratch me and draw blood daily! Glad to say she calmed down as I ve run out of bio oil which I kept putting on my wounds. Now she is totally devoted to me the little dear... How is Henrietta doing? More photos please.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri may look all growed up but she is still quite small--she only weighed 4 lbs 11 oz at the vet! She eats like a horse, too. A friend of ours who captured another kitten from the same litter says their kitty, also a girl,  is twice Henri's size.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Henri may look all growed up but she is still quite small--she only weighed 4 lbs 11 oz at the vet! She eats like a horse, too. A friend of ours who captured another kitten from the same litter says their kitty, also a girl,  is twice Henri's size.



Oh Henri - you are the feline equivalent of a size 0! Perhaps you will be like Maia-Annabel, who also eats like a horse but doesn't gain an ounce....
Regardless, you are still a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Cindi

She is gorgeous. Some cats are just meant to be dainty little girls.


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Oh Henri - you are the feline equivalent of a size 0!.


 heheh very funny. 
It may be worth checking if she has worms again. But I ve also heard that sometimes feral cats will abandon their smallest kitten so she could just be naturally small. Ferals do that so that the stronger kittens have a better chance of survival since food is scarce.... Harsh world I know! 
Still Henry darling was the kitten that hit the jackpot after all. since she ended up in Madame fifi,s home. My friends call my kitten that as she was also a stray then the battersea people saved her, then I adopted her and its grooming at the Harrods spa for her, rather freezing outside while looking in bins for scraps.


----------



## madamefifi

I don't has worms, Miss Lady--I am just small.


----------



## jenny70

^^ such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2059589
> 
> 
> I don't has worms, Miss Lady--I am just small.



Henrietta Jean, this may just be your prettiest photo yet!


----------



## poopsie

that's right..........................some kittehs are just itteh bitteh.


----------



## Lush Life

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2059589
> 
> 
> I don't has worms, Miss Lady--I am just small.



Sigh--what a beautiful picture with her David Bowie eyes. You're a real stunner Miss Henri Jean!


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2059589
> 
> 
> I don't has worms, Miss Lady--I am just small.



What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## clevercat

Bumping for an Henri update!


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Ooh yes, a Henri update would be great! I love her pics, she's a beautiful little kitteh.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh how I wish I had taken some peektures earlier this week of Henri trying to get up the nerve to touch one of the horses on his soft nose! He was grazing on one side of a small bush and she was crouched on the other side, just staring and staring through the branches, only a foot between them. She tried creeping closer but he made eye contact with her and she fled under my car--only to come sneaking right back out to try again. She is very curious about the horses and they don't mind cats a bit so maybe she will make friends with them soon. She doesn't venture to the barn but we let the horses into the yard about once a week to munch on the grass around the house.

Meanwhile, some piccies for your enjoyment, taken just today!


----------



## poopsie

Gorgeous photos! She is a stunner


----------



## jenny70

Henri you're a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh but Henri gets more pritty by the day.....love the new peektures.


----------



## Needanotherbag

She's such a little gem!  And I'm not even a cat person....


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh Henri, you're so pretty. Love the pics! Maybe when she makes friends with the horses, we can haz peektures of that? Thanks for sharing! I've been following her story from the beginning (when you thought she was a he), and am so happy she's turning into such a beautiful lady!


----------



## Cindi

WOW! She is stunning. That last pic of her beautiful eyes...


----------



## oscarlilytc

Henri, you look like such a perfect angel in your photos (and I'm sure your behaviour is always angelic too!)


----------



## madamefifi

An update for Ladysarah! 

Henrietta is all grown now of course and loves to go outdoors and frolic amongst the buttercups in the meadow. She stays close to the fence though and comes scampering back to the house when I call her. She is still small and dainty-looking but a disappointingly dirty little thing, lol--I guess dirt just shows on her because she is white! Today she came inside with this yellow stuff all over her face--I think the buttercups are rubbing off on her.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Henri! you are gorgeous...................and that picture of you in the doorway


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, Henri, you are a very pritty kitteh 
She looks so happy, madamefifi - has she made friends with the horses yet?


----------



## Cindi

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## gazoo

I love Henri pictures!


----------



## jenny70

Henri you're such a pretty girl!


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty  would like to know if Miss Henri has a boifren.  

She really has grown into a beautiful young kitty.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty  would like to know if Miss Henri has a boifren.
> 
> She really has grown into a beautiful young kitty.


 

*Hay! Ah thought you liked ME! Stoopid Dust Bunny.....didn't want your stinkin' cooties anyway.....*


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> An update for Ladysarah!
> 
> Henrietta is all grown now of course and loves to go outdoors and frolic amongst the buttercups in the meadow. She stays close to the fence though and comes scampering back to the house when I call her. She is still small and dainty-looking but a disappointingly dirty little thing, lol--I guess dirt just shows on her because she is white! Today she came inside with this yellow stuff all over her face--I think the buttercups are rubbing off on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164594
> View attachment 2164595
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164597
> View attachment 2164599



Thank you for the update and the SUPER photos. It's interesting that she stays close to you and responds when you call her.she is an absolute darling! What do you do to clean the buttercups? Wipe her face?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Just read this thread from scratch. What a beautiful story. OP you have been amazing. Henrietta is gorgeous!


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Well hello again Henri! Thank your mama for me for giving us an update on how you're doing! Try to stay out of dirty things, your pretty white fur gets so dirty!


----------



## buzzytoes

Henri you are still as gorgeous as ever!! Thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty  would like to know if Miss Henri has a boifren.
> 
> She really has grown into a beautiful young kitty.



Henrietta thinks boys are for smacking in the face with her dirty little paws. Love hurts, is Miss Henri's motto.


----------



## gazoo

^^ LOL.  She knows her worth!


----------



## mothbeast

Oh she's so big now! I love the photo where her face is all yellow.


----------



## dogslovepeace

, zxf,I bL .m


----------



## madamefifi

Are y'all ready for Part Deux??? The DH found another tiny kitten today and after waiting and waiting for the mama to come back he finally picked him/her up and brought him/her home. I only saw him/her for a few minutes before I had to leave for work--s/he is tiny! DH says the litter was born about 4 weeks ago--he has already made an appt to get the mama spayed since she is a friendly cat and will let him pick her up. She and the other kittens were nowhere in sight today, though, which is how we have ended up with this baby.

Here we go again!


----------



## leasul2003

Oh, Henri is going to have a little brother or sister.  Anxiously waiting for pictures.


----------



## jenny70

How exciting!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## poopsie

kittin!!!!!!


----------



## madamefifi

The calm before the storm....poor Henri....


----------



## poopsie

what a sweet picture


----------



## clevercat

Ooh exciting! Kittin time!!! Henri is looking as adorable as ever...I wonder what she'll think to the new arrival.When the twins arrived, I remember Amen T Kittin being VERY snotty for a few days, worried he would no longer be star of the show....


----------



## dusty paws

hi henri!


----------



## gazoo

Pics pics pics!!


----------



## Cindi

Your hubby is a real keeper.    Hi gorgeous Henri! I bet you will have a lot of fun picking on your new little brother or sister. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## madamefifi

Here she is! (I am about 80% sure she's a girl but sexing kittens isn't really my area). No name just yet. She appears to be somewhere between 3 and 4 weeks old--she walks pretty well and she has some teeth, but still has that stubby little kitten tail and her eyes and ears look immature to me . She is much more talkative that Henri was and does not nurse quite as well; she fights with the bottle like H did when she was ready to wean, but is not interested in solid food at all. She has teh diarrhea and teh worms so we will be seeing the vet tomorrow. On teh other paw, she purrs and plays and hollers for food about every 5 hours, and after a certain amount of fussing she does take about 30 mls a feeding.

PS--Henrietta suspects there is a new kitteh in the house but does not care to make teh acquaintance just yet.


----------



## poopsie

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh my goodness I just squeeeeeed out loud. Total kitten cuteness. Great, now I want another Kittin of my own.


----------



## cats n bags

Is that a mini-?  maybe a dust-mite?  We need a LOT more peektures to confirm.


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+ 1!!


----------



## Cindi

Oh she is ADORABLE! Congrats!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohemgeeeeeeeeeeeeee the cuteness!!! Can't wait for more pics!!! Don't worry Henrietta, you are still Queen Bee.


----------



## madamefifi

This one doesn't like to strike a pose, unlike her auntie Henrietta. She is quite clingy and I ended up letting her sleep in the bed last night because, also unlike her auntie H, she will not stay in her bocks. She is allowing me to have my morning coffee (which I desperately need, she woke me up several times during the night) and then it's off to teh vet.


----------



## gazoo

OMG how can you stand the cuteness at your house??


----------



## dusty paws

omg i think my chinchillas are bigger. lol. what a cutie and bless your heart.


----------



## madamefifi

A kittin who climbs out of the bocks, will also climb back into the bocks when she wants to take a nap. Clever little girl!


----------



## jenny70

Awww, so sweet!


----------



## clevercat

Oh look - she's all parcelled up, ready to be sent to her Aunty Clevercat. I. Want. She is adorable....


----------



## gazoo

How did the vet apt go?


----------



## madamefifi

She is a healthy kittin except for the diarrhea, which has gotten a leetle bit better today and which hopefully will continue to improve on antibiotics. Her fecal was negative for worms, to my surprise, but the vet wormed her anyway at my request. I wanted bloods as well but she is too little, apparently.

Still not too interested in solid food, unfortunately for this tired kitty mama who did not enjoy getting up at 0100 to prepare a bottle! And again at 0430, to clean up the poop. Thank goodness I am on vacation this week!


----------



## gazoo

Bless you *Madamefifi* for being such a wonderful Mama!


----------



## madamefifi

At the request of Auntie Ladysarah :
	

		
			
		

		
	






She would not actually get in the tea cup though she did knock it over! Did not break.


----------



## gazoo

Squeeeeeee!


----------



## leasul2003

I am on cuteness overload!


----------



## madamefifi

Sleeping off teh mid-morning bottle...


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok the tea cup was bad enough but I think stretched out in the bocks might have just killed me.


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Ok the tea cup was bad enough but I think stretched out in the bocks might have just killed me.



O, only MIGHT have keeled you? We must administer the coup de grace then:


----------



## jenny70

I'm going to have to give you another 
Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!
Absolutely adorable!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG the feets!!!! Not the feets in the mouth!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> OMG the feets!!!! Not the feets in the mouth!!!!!!


 
This - It's. Just. Too. Much. Cute.


----------



## Cindi

Kittens always make the day better. Love her little toes...


----------



## poopsie

How do you manage to get anything done surrounded by all that cuteness?


----------



## madamefifi

I do not get much done. At all.


----------



## madamefifi

How dare that silly stinky little ball of fluff hijack MY thread?! Sez Henrietta Jean.


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwww.........her nose is so pink


----------



## Cindi

No worries Henri. You are one of a kind.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Sleeping off teh mid-morning bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183131
> View attachment 2183132



sooooo cute!!! look at the little belly full of milk


----------



## gazoo

Henri we love you.  And the new baby!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Ditto Gazoo. Henri, you know no one can replace you in our hearts..... now back to the kitteh show.  O.M.G. I want to tickle that fat little tummy. Has the baby told you her name yet?


----------



## dmbfiredancer

So much cute all in one place! Squee!


----------



## madamefifi

A milestone--she used the litter box this morning, all on her own! I've been "showing" her but I didn't think she understood. Such a smart girl! Look at that smart little face!!


----------



## madamefifi

leasul2003 said:


> . Has the baby told you her name yet?


She may have mentioned something...


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> She may have mentioned something...


 

Ooh, spill teh beans!


----------



## madamefifi

I'll give you a hint: it's from a 1972 hit song by Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show. Yes, you must be OLD to remember that song!


----------



## madamefifi

please stop takin mah peektures and let me go to sleeps...


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> A milestone--she used the litter box this morning, all on her own! I've been "showing" her but I didn't think she understood. Such a smart girl! Look at that smart little face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184316



Super cute and clearly a clever girl! It takes human babies so much longer to learn to use the litter tray...


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> I'll give you a hint: it's from a 1972 hit song by Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show. Yes, you must be OLD to remember that song!



Sylvia?  She is much too young to be the mother...

She'll be on the cover of the Rolling Stone in no time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> Sleeping off teh mid-morning bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183131
> View attachment 2183132



Lol look at that tummy!  Luv it!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww look at the itty bitty pink paws.  Love it!


----------



## ladysarah

It's been at least 2 days... In kitten time that's ages so .... How are we doing?


----------



## hermes_lemming

I am in no way a cat person but I want take this gry furball home.


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:


> Sylvia?  She is much too young to be the mother...
> 
> She'll be on the cover of the Rolling Stone in no time.



Yes, her name is Sylvia! 

She continues to use the litter box appropriately--even climbing out of her bocks during the night to go--but is being stubborn about weaning.  I am offering her all kinds of kitten food, mixed with KMR or straight, warmed in the microwave, on a plate or from my fingers, but no dice. She is going longer between bottles and drinking more per feeding, though, which is a plus as I return to work on Tuesday. She is good at amusing herself and is not nearly as noisy as she was when she first arrived. 

Would you like to see some peektures?


----------



## clevercat

Oh that FACE! Hai Sylvia! Beautiful girl, beautiful name.


----------



## Cindi

She is too precious. Welcome Sylvia!


----------



## madamefifi

A few more...


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Yes, her name is Sylvia!
> 
> She continues to use the litter box appropriately--even climbing out of her bocks during the night to go--but is being stubborn about weaning.  I am offering her all kinds of kitten food, mixed with KMR or straight, warmed in the microwave, on a plate or from my fingers, but no dice. She is going longer between bottles and drinking more per feeding, though, which is a plus as I return to work on Tuesday. She is good at amusing herself and is not nearly as noisy as she was when she first arrived.
> 
> Would you like to see some peektures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186851
> View attachment 2186854
> View attachment 2186855



Unbelievably cute. Thank you for the update. So how old do you think she is? Lady Beatrice, My rescue kitten was I think weaned too early and now nearly a year old she still sucks on an old cashmere jumper. I think she does it for comfort. Just like Henrietta, she scampers towards me when I call her. The Baroness, my previous cat simply ignored me, mostly.  I hope you manage to get some rest and looking forward to see more pictures. I love watching kittens grow ...


----------



## jenny70

Sylvia you are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## madamefifi

Our cat Lucinda was about 5 weeks old when we rescued her from an animal torturer and his dog two years ago. She ate solid food right away but to this day likes to "nurse" on my fuzzy bathrobe. It was cute when she was a baby but not so much now that she is a full-sized cat! I let her do it  because it comforts her, even though it makes a soggy mess

I think Sylvia is about 4 weeks old; she seems to have hit all the typical 4 week old milestones except for her lack of interest in solid food. I should probably take her out on the porch when it's feeding time for our adult cats so she can see them eat--monkey see, monkey do! Henri wanted nothing to do with "baby food" once she realized the other cats were getting something different.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh that curious little face!!! I think soon she will be into anything and everything.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Mrs Avery you are killing me with those precious baby pics! Absolute and total SQUEEEEEE


----------



## Star15Rin

You must have a cuteness magnet attached to your house!!! Sylvia is just as adorable as Henri! It's a good thing I am getting my own kitten shortly, otherwise I would have to come steal her


----------



## Candice0985

Sylvia is so pretty! I love kittens and they're blue eyes! I wonder what colour her eyes will be as she continues to grow 

my youngest cats eyes went from that kitten blue to grey, then brown, yellow and finally settled at green


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh mah goodness, Sylvia is a cutie!


----------



## dusty paws

.. can i come play at your house?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Yes, her name is Sylvia!
> 
> She continues to use the litter box appropriately--even climbing out of her bocks during the night to go--but is being stubborn about weaning.  I am offering her all kinds of kitten food, mixed with KMR or straight, warmed in the microwave, on a plate or from my fingers, but no dice. She is going longer between bottles and drinking more per feeding, though, which is a plus as I return to work on Tuesday. She is good at amusing herself and is not nearly as noisy as she was when she first arrived.
> 
> Would you like to see some peektures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186851
> View attachment 2186854
> View attachment 2186855



When she is introduced to Henry, we so need an update....x


----------



## sdkitty

she is a beautiful kitten.....I'd love to get a hold of her


----------



## madamefifi

Nothing cuter than a sleeping kittin, is there?


----------



## poopsie

:::::::::::dead from the cuteness::::::::::::::::


----------



## Candice0985

omg SO CUTE! I love when kittens sleep and their ears go sideways  like little baby yodas


----------



## buzzytoes

Seepy kitty!!!! Love it!!


----------



## clevercat

Ooh those widdke paws!


----------



## hermes_lemming

poopsie2 said:


> :::::::::::dead from the cuteness::::::::::::::::



All the tpfers in unison... one, two, three, swoon....


----------



## madamefifi

The little bugger woke me up eeeeaaarrrrly this afternoon--I work nights (off tonight tho, thank goodness!)---hollering at the top of her wee lil lungs. It sounded like FEED ME even tho it was too soon for a bottle so I fixed her a plate of KMR mixed with baby kitten food, and she lapped away at it for a good 60 seconds! I shall offer it to her again when it is closer to bottle time. Progress! She knows it is food, at least. 

Now that Mommy is up, it is time for teh nap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Go away, I sleeps now.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## madamefifi

Esplorin'


----------



## cats n bags

I hope that teeny-tiny-kittin packed a lunch.  She makes the space look HUGE!


----------



## poopsie

What a brave little girl


----------



## clevercat

Oh my, soooo teeny tiny! I. Want.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Eeeeeee, soo teeny!!!!


----------



## jenny70

She's so little!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohemgee she is so teeny!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

OMG this thread is by far my favorite. I loved reading about Henry/Henrietta and now Silvia  super cute and its wonderful for you to giving them a loving home


----------



## hermes_lemming

I love silvia.

Did I mention I dont like cats. Omg. So cute!


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> I love silvia.
> 
> Did I mention I dont like cats. Omg. So cute!



you'll like cats soon if you keep looking at kitten pics


----------



## madamefifi

Still no progress with weaning--is she going to be a bottle baby forever?? Thankfully she only really gets hungry about every 8 hours--if we offer food/bottle at shorter intervals she only plays with it.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Still no progress with weaning--is she going to be a bottle baby forever?? Thankfully she only really gets hungry about every 8 hours--if we offer food/bottle at shorter intervals she only plays with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195082
> View attachment 2195083
> View attachment 2195085



she will wean soon it will take some time.... are you giving her wet food? maybe try something with some broth or liquid in the food?

my little one didn't start eating food until she was 11 weeks and even today still suckles on sweatshirts and robes. she would only eat wet food at first and slowly started eating a bit of dry food.


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, we are offering her a variety of wet foods, with or without KMR added. She will lap at the KMR in a saucer but not really interested in any kind of food beyond a little taste. She is only 5 weeks old (approximately) so no hurry. I am just tickled by it because Henri weaned so quickly, it seems like it only took her a couple of days.


----------



## Candice0985

give it a few more weeks, Sylvia just really likes when momma feeds her  she's so adorable!


----------



## gazoo

Would it be possible, pretty please, to get a picture of her eating, suckling her bottle?  Pretty please??


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol. Everyone loves this kitten


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia, nursing (though she actually ate some kitten foods before these pics were taken so she was more chewing than sucking on the nipple):
	

		
			
		

		
	





And just general cuteness:


----------



## poopsie

SQUUUUUEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## gazoo

THUD!  Literally, my jaw just dropped.  The cuteness is impossible!!!

Thank you for the wittle bottle feeder pics.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Awwww


----------



## poopsie

Total and complete kittin cuteness overload


----------



## jenny70

Dead from the cuteness!


----------



## leasul2003

OMG! I have been away for the past week and look at what I have missed! I didn't think it was possible, but Sylvia has gotten even more adorable! And that picture of her nursing just kills me!!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Thank you for the wonderful photos and your amazing stories.... When Sylvia meets Henrietta we shall needs a group photo!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I just died from cuteness!!!


----------



## Candice0985

I keep coming back to look at those pictures of Sylvia nursing. it has to be one of the cutest things I've seen


----------



## cats n bags

All of Sylvia's cuteness makes me wonder if the dustbunny  was ever a cute little kitten.  I only met him after he was a giant, grown, tom kitty, so I hope he was once a tiny little ball of fluff like Miss Sylvia.


----------



## madamefifi

^^Last time, I'm afraid--Sylvia has suddenly decided she wants to be a Big Girl now, and is eating soft kitten food and rejecting the bottle.  She follows me everywhere, running along between my feet so I'm afraid I'll step on her. Still having loose, mucoid BMs which is why i am limiting her contact with teh other kittehs (no group shots!)--I think she has coccidiosis so the antibiotic she has been on is  not the correct one. I am taking her back this week and this time I have made the appointment with the head vet because the vet who saw her last time is very nice but doesn't know what she's doing IMO. Sylvia pooped right in front of her and her poops are classic coccidiosis poops according to what I have read on the interwebz--how could she not see that? 

Enough chitchat, I know y'all come here for teh peektures!


----------



## Cindi

She is too cute and has great taste in bags.


----------



## madamefifi

She likes shoes, too!


----------



## madamefifi

And bockses, also, of course


----------



## jenny70

This thread just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh.....so, so cute. Also, nice bag


----------



## cherrycookies

Too cute!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> ^^Last time, I'm afraid--Sylvia has suddenly decided she wants to be a Big Girl now, and is eating soft kitten food and rejecting the bottle.  She follows me everywhere, running along between my feet so I'm afraid I'll step on her. Still having loose, mucoid BMs which is why i am limiting her contact with teh other kittehs (no group shots!)--I think she has coccidiosis so the antibiotic she has been on is  not the correct one. I am taking her back this week and this time I have made the appointment with the head vet because the vet who saw her last time is very nice but doesn't know what she's doing IMO. Sylvia pooped right in front of her and her poops are classic coccidiosis poops according to what I have read on the interwebz--how could she not see that?
> 
> Enough chitchat, I know y'all come here for teh peektures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198438
> View attachment 2198440



Thank you for the update. (Cool bag btw but I am getting distracted here,,,) Not familiar with coccidiosis so cannot offer any help, but sending you love and good energy for little Sylvia. Let us know what the vet says.xx


----------



## Cindi

The shoe pic is cute but the Balenciaga pic is begging for a caption.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh I die for the Balenciaga pic - looks like she is screaming "MINE!!!"


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for the update. (Cool bag btw but I am getting distracted here,,,) Not familiar with coccidiosis so cannot offer any help, but sending you love and good energy for little Sylvia. Let us know what the vet says.xx



It is a parasite, Ladysarah, easily treated with the appropriate antibiotic but potentially injurious if left untreated. Luckily Sylvia's health is otherwise quite good so she is tolerating it so far.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> It is a parasite, Ladysarah, easily treated with the appropriate antibiotic but potentially injurious if left untreated. Luckily Sylvia's health is otherwise quite good so she is tolerating it so far.



Thank you for this. Yes she is so little you can't help worry.


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia was HUNGRY so I tried to sneak her some food but Aunty Dolores heard me open the can.


----------



## poopsie

Oh! Love teh moo cow kitty! look at little Sylvia


----------



## jenny70

She's so tiny!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

All these kitten pics everywhere make me want a baby kitteh.


----------



## madamefifi

Came home from work this morning to find Sylvia helping with the laundry. And by "helping with" I mean taking a nap on top of my clean clothes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then it was off to the vet who sent teh nasty pooh specimen out for further analysis and started Sylvie on a three-day course of ponazuril. She has nearly doubled her weight in 2 weeks! Sylvie, not the vet, lol. This afternoon while I took my nap she had another pooh accident in the bed but hopefully the medicine will work its magic soon. 

Sylvie can now go both up and down the staircase on her own! Down is scary for her but she is nothing if not brave.


----------



## poopsie

just adorable


----------



## madamefifi

Nap time, again


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Nap time, again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201500



So, so cute!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, that widdle _face_.....*sigh*


----------



## gazoo

Sylvia - you can come to my house and hang out in my fresh, warm laundry anytime you want!


----------



## inspiredgem

Sylvia is absolutely adorable!  Please keep the baby pictures coming!


----------



## bnjj

What a little sweetie.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri(etta) requests that her tPF aunties kindly not forget about her!


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Henri, you know we could never forget about you. You gorgeous doll you!


----------



## poopsie

Miss Henrietta Jean is a vision of lovliness-------------what a stunning beauty


----------



## jenny70

Hello gorgeous Henri!  You could never be forgotten!


----------



## cats n bags

_Henri,
I kin totally relate to your situation.  Sometimes I git forgot cuz of dust bunnies too!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

No worried gorgeous girl. We would never forget your beautiful face.


----------



## buzzytoes

Henrietta I think you should send your picture to the magazines - you should be a model!


----------



## clevercat

As bee-yoot-iful as ever, Miss Henrietta-Jean....


----------



## ladysarah

We loooove Henry and it is a true delight to see her grow from a tiny tot to a special young lady....how is she dealing with the new kitten?


----------



## madamefifi

Henri and Sylvia have not met! Henri loves being outdoors and rarely comes into the house these days, and Sylvia is too little for Outdoor Privileges. Some of the other indoor/outdoor cats have met Sylvia and they pretty much ignore her--though she starting to get interested in them. She must be about 7 weeks old now and is very playful.


----------



## gazoo

Henri is stunning!  It's an amazing thing to be able to see the growth.  I've never been around kittens as young as this.  Thank you so much for posting these two beauties!


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## madamefifi




----------



## clevercat

Squueeeee! Teh photo of her peeping over the top of teh bocks.....too much cute!


----------



## gazoo

Fainting at kitten and books photo.  My two favorite things!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hey I have The Birthday Book!  Kitten in a bocks is always too much cuteness.


----------



## madamefifi

Laszlo (aka Poopie) is my 11year old alpha male and he is the mellow-est cat I know! He greets every new kitty with a minimum of concern and, as you can see, will even tolerate snorgling.


----------



## clevercat

Oooohh, what a lovely boy! And look at the contentment on Sylvia's face.....


----------



## Candice0985

aww! Sylvia face looks like she is saying "poopie you're my new bess fwiend "


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> Laszlo (aka Poopie) is my 11year old alpha male and he is the mellow-est cat I know! He greets every new kitty with a minimum of concern and, as you can see, will even tolerate snorgling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206211



LMAO!!! Why did u give a kitty a hungarian name? I am dying that his nickname is "poopie". RoFL!


----------



## bnjj

Henri is such a beautiful cat.  She sure has come a long way from that little bit of scruff she was when you (thankfully) found her.

Did your husband ever find Sylvia's mom and the other babies?


----------



## madamefifi

DH has not seen Mama Cat or kittens since he found Sylvia.  There are several small rental houses on one edge of his business property and DH has told me the landlord and his sociopathic son do not like the feral cats. I hope nothing bad happened--maybe she just decided to move the litter and forgot baby Sylvia.

Henri's mother and two of her litter mates showed back up, though.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Sylvia. How am I s'posed to do my laundry now?


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie says he will be her boifren' when they are grown ups


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cutest kitten eva!!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Oh, Sylvia. *How am I s'posed to do my laundry now*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209082



she says "you don't mama"


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh, Sylvia. How am I s'posed to do my laundry now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209082



Adorable! I do hope that the mother is ok though not much can be done. At least Sylvia is safe and is going to have a happy upbringing with you. My kitten, lady Beatrice came as a stray and was a nervous wreck at first, (obviously something bad had happened to her people) though now she is quite accustomed to her new luxury lifestyle.


----------



## gazoo

Hey Sylvia and Henri - whatcha doin'??


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Laszlo (aka Poopie) is my 11year old alpha male and he is the mellow-est cat I know! He greets every new kitty with a minimum of concern and, as you can see, will even tolerate snorgling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206211



Yes- what are the girls up to?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> DH has not seen Mama Cat or kittens since he found Sylvia.  There are several small rental houses on one edge of his business property and DH has told me the landlord and his sociopathic son do not like the feral cats. I hope nothing bad happened--maybe she just decided to move the litter and forgot baby Sylvia.
> 
> Henri's mother and two of her litter mates showed back up, though.



It's been a while since we had an update and getting worried.... I find myself constantly logging on to check...


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Sylvia is such a wild thing these days, she's hard to keep up with! She has the run of the house now and boy does she RUN. I caught her napping this morning so her tPF aunties can see how she has changed in just a few weeks. Her eyes are still changing color--wish they would stay like this, it's quite striking with her gray fur.


----------



## jenny70

Such a cutie!


----------



## Candice0985

aww hey Sylvia! glad to hear she's doing well and busy causing havoc around the house 

hey eyes are really pretty this colour, they don't seem to have any hints of orange or green yet...maybe they will stay this colour?


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Henri is back from her morning frog-stalking expedition, very dirty I might add.


----------



## ladysarah

Phew! All is well then at madam fifi's, I can log off and get on with my day! Sylvia looks like she is laughing. Kittens are adorable aren't they? Does she roll for you?


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, she will roll and invite one to stroke her soft fat belly, then ATTACK! We fall for it every time, sadly. She has just discovered the Halloween Kitty pose and loves to arch her back, puff up her tail, and hop madly about. Our handyman Todd was here yesterday fixing the kitchen sink and she terrorized him relentlessly with her Halloween Kitty hopping. Fortunately he loves cats (he and his wife have one of Henri's litter mates) so he was merely amused, not scared as she had hoped.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henri is back from her morning frog-stalking expedition, very dirty I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215814
> View attachment 2215815



Oh Miss Henri, dirty or not you're still a beauty!


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henri is back from her morning frog-stalking expedition, very dirty I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215814
> View attachment 2215815



What does Miss Henri do when she catches a frog?


----------



## Candice0985

oh miss Henri the trials and tribulations of being snow white  stay clean you frog hunting dirty cat!


----------



## gazoo

Henri is so very elegant.


----------



## madamefifi

sylvia is helpin Mommy in the sewing room today!


----------



## jenny70

Sylvia, you're such a good little helper!


----------



## poopsie

How cute is that!


----------



## leasul2003

I would love to have seen Sylvia doing her Halloween cat impression. I bet that was hysterical.


----------



## Candice0985

so helpful Sylvia! what a cutie


----------



## madamefifi

DH saw Sylvia's mother and two of her litter mates today. The litter mates are white which makes me think they must have the same daddy as Henri. Sylvie decided that I had had enough sleep by 1 PM even tho I am not scheduled to get up til 4 so here we are, wide awake. I have one more shift tonight  then start vacation so I guess I can make it!


----------



## jenny70

I never grow tired of Sylvia pictures!  She's adorable!


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia and her reluctant BFF Poopie. Look how big she is getting!


----------



## ladysarah

Yeyyyy! Thank you for the update, so glad she is doing well and getting bigger. How is the rest of the clan?


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, everyone is fine! I've got a few pics that, put together, comprise a group shot, more or less: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  L to R, top to bottom: Cosmo, Henri, Dolores


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Henri, black kitty (Zuul or Gozer), Clarence, Hector, other black kitty


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the marmalade fellow there is Arthur.

Missing: Lucinda, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Laszlo,  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and Tiny Rufus.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And of course baby Sylvia who is not allowed outdoors yet and is still fed separately to ensure she doesn't get bullied off her plate.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness that's a lot of cats!! Poor Poopie looks so put upon in the pic with Sylvia. LOL


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> Oh, everyone is fine! I've got a few pics that, put together, comprise a group shot, more or less:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R, top to bottom: Cosmo, Henri, Dolores
> View attachment 2237021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri, black kitty (Zuul or Gozer), Clarence, Hector, other black kitty
> View attachment 2237024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the marmalade fellow there is Arthur.
> 
> Missing: Lucinda,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laszlo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tiny Rufus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237031
> 
> 
> And of course baby Sylvia who is not allowed outdoors yet and is still fed separately to ensure she doesn't get bullied off her plate.



Such utopia! You're living our dream, a large property, lovely house, and lots of furry babies!  Thank you for sharing.  Each baby is so gorgy!


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Oh my goodness that's a lot of cats!! Poor Poopie looks so put upon in the pic with Sylvia. LOL



Old Poops is a good sport, he will take a fair amount of abuse from the baby before he puts a smack-down on her.


----------



## buzzytoes

How old are all of your kitties?


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> How old are all of your kitties?



Let's see....

Zuul and Gozer--13
Dolores and Laszlo--11
Clarence and Cosmo--8*
Arthur, Hector and Tiny Rufus--4
Lucinda--2
Henri--about 9 months
Sylvia--about 9 weeks

*Cosmo is missing but I still count him because I am hoping he will come home.


----------



## ladysarah

Updates! We need those updates madamefifi!


----------



## madamefifi

A rare moment of holding still for baby Sylvia.


----------



## jenny70

Sylvia you're one gorgeous kitty!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why do you keep finding the most beautiful kittens in the world???


----------



## clevercat

Oh Sylvia, such a beautiful girl. Now, where's Miss Henrietta Jean?


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> A rare moment of holding still for baby Sylvia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243853
> View attachment 2243854



such a pretty little girl!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Lovely fur family!  Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## poopsie

inspiredgem said:


> lovely fur family!  Please keep the pictures coming!



+1


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Oh Sylvia, such a beautiful girl. Now, where's Miss Henrietta Jean?



Here she is!


----------



## jenny70

Henri Jean!  You still have the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246206
> View attachment 2246208
> View attachment 2246209



such a pretty face!


----------



## leasul2003

You blue/green eyed beauty!


----------



## clevercat

Good morning little one! The perfect start to my weekend.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2258965
> View attachment 2258967
> View attachment 2258968
> View attachment 2258970



aww she's getting so big!! such a pretty kitten 

Henri is looking awfully gorgeous as well


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvia is getting so big!!! Henri is still the most beautiful gato ever.


----------



## poopsie

Such pritty kitties!


----------



## clevercat

Hai sweeties!


----------



## leasul2003

Well Hello ladies! You have been sorely missed.


----------



## cats n bags

Oh my!  Your goofy little girl kittens have grown up into some gorgeous young ladies,


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous girls!!


----------



## Fleurielle

Totally adorable!


----------



## Aficionada

I just read through the entire thread and I almost couldn't take all the cuteness! I can't have kitties anymore since hubby is allergic so I'm living vicariously through you Madame! Thank you for being such a kind person and for rescuing those lovely girls. Miss Henri and Miss Sylvia are both stunning with such fun personalities! And all of your other fur babies are so sweet... Please keep the pics coming! &#128515;

P.S. I love all animals so feel free to include pictures of your horses too. &#128522;


----------



## madamefifi

Comparison shots:


----------



## buzzytoes

Were they the same age in those pics?? Wondering who will end up bigger - Her Royal Highness Queen Henrietta or Princess Sylvia.


----------



## poopsie

How precious!


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh......
It's just wall to wall cuteness, isn't it. I look at Henri and Sylvia and squeee, then look across at the kitten pen and squeeee.
How old is Henri now? I think about 8 months, is that right? She is so beautiful.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri will be a year old sometime during the first week of Auguse, I believe, and Miss Sylvia is about 12 or 13 weeks. She is a regular little fireball--it's like having a tiny and extremely agile toddler in the house, unspooling rolls of toilet paper at the speed of light, knocking over glasses of water and cups of coffee, climbing up curtains and screen doors like a monkey on speed and launching sneak attacks from under beds and behind sofas. Every time I open the back door she bolts through it and makes a beeline for the Great Outdoors beyond the fence. Luckily she is easily distracted by things like blades of grass and butterflies and other kitties, so I can catch her before she winds up in a tree hollering GET ME DOWN!! The sweetest thing is, she takes frequent breaks from her Wild Rumpus to climb into my lap for a snuggle, and wherever I go in this big old house, she is not far behind me.

She has chosen "Siobahn" as her middle name, btw. An Irish girl, is Miss Sylvia.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henri will be a year old sometime during the first week of Auguse, I believe, and Miss Sylvia is about 12 or 13 weeks. She is a regular little fireball--it's like having a tiny and extremely agile toddler in the house, unspooling rolls of toilet paper at the speed of light, knocking over glasses of water and cups of coffee, climbing up curtains and screen doors like a monkey on speed and launching sneak attacks from under beds and behind sofas. Every time I open the back door she bolts through it and makes a beeline for the Great Outdoors beyond the fence. Luckily she is easily distracted by things like blades of grass and butterflies and other kitties, so I can catch her before she winds up in a tree hollering GET ME DOWN!! The sweetest thing is, she takes frequent breaks from her Wild Rumpus to climb into my lap for a snuggle, and wherever I go in this big old house, she is not far behind me.
> 
> She has chosen "Siobahn" as her middle name, btw. An Irish girl, is Miss Sylvia.



Aahn SO adorable! I remember that phase with lady Beatrice... Here she is Sending her love.- hope you don't mind a photo. And thank you so much for the great comparison shots. is Henry not jealous then?


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Comparison shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265788
> View attachment 2265790



oh my good ness....this is just too cutes! my bet is that Sylvia is going to be bigger then Henri, Henri is so petite and slims 



ladysarah said:


> Aahn SO adorable! I remember that phase with lady Beatrice... Here she is Sending her love.- hope you don't mind a photo. And thank you so much for the great comparison shots. is Henry not jealous then?



lady Beatrice is just too cute, she has the prettiest face  she looks so happy and loved in this photo


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> oh my good ness....this is just too cutes! my bet is that Sylvia is going to be bigger then Henri, Henri is so petite and slims
> 
> 
> 
> lady Beatrice is just too cute, she has the prettiest face  she looks so happy and loved in this photo



Yes we do love her and she's calmed down a lot. She was a stray kitten around 7 weeks when we got her. As a stray she wasn't socialized so she was terrified of everything. Thank god we got her on time....


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Yes we do love her and she's calmed down a lot. She was a stray kitten around 7 weeks when we got her. As a stray she wasn't socialized so she was terrified of everything. Thank god we got her on time....



definitely, it's so much easier as kittens to socialize them, it's horrible and so sad to see them terrified of everything. lady Beatrice sure is happy you had the patience to teach her 

btw Royal baby watch is on...anyone excited or care about this in the UK!? in Canada there's news bulletins after so often with updates


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> definitely, it's so much easier as kittens to socialize them. lady Beatrice sure is happy you had the patience to teach her
> 
> btw Royal baby watch is on...anyone excited or care about this in the UK!? in Canada there's news bulletins after so often with updates



Royal baby is exciting, but not as exciting as kittens...sorry ma'am


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, the Duchess is in labor? How exciting! I hope it goes quickly and smoothly for her!

Ladysarah, your Beatrice is lovely. The black-and-white on her face is so symmetrical, unlike poor Laszlo who looks like he has one giant eye and one regular-sized eye, according to my husband.


----------



## clevercat

I have a bit of a crush on Laszlo....


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh, the Duchess is in labor? How exciting! I hope it goes quickly and smoothly for her!
> 
> Ladysarah, your Beatrice is lovely. The black-and-white on her face is so symmetrical, unlike poor Laszlo who looks like he has one giant eye and one regular-sized eye, according to my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266349



You know on the comparison photos on the chair - is it Laszlo or Poopie trying to get away from the babies.... And doesn't Henry get jealous?


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Royal baby is exciting, but not as exciting as kittens...sorry ma'am



haha I agree  kittens are more fun, less pomp and circumstance


----------



## madamefifi

Henri does not get jealous. She was never a clingy baby like Sylvia is, and now that she is grown she spends all of her time outdoors. She has only come fact-to-face with Sylvia a handful of times and she is not impressed, lol. 

Laszlo does get tired of being harassed by baby kittehs, it's true! He is mighty patient with Sylvia's antics but sometimes he just wants to be left alone. 

My nutty MIL sent me an Easter basket yesterday and Sylvia has taken quite a shine to it.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## clevercat

Oh my...Sylvia certainly knows how to play to teh camera, doesn't she?


----------



## Candice0985

haha love the picture of her grabbing the basket and biting it, this needs to be framed it's priceless!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## gazoo

Sylvia is absolutely working that camera!


----------



## madamefifi

Who, me?


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwww............................nothing better than waking up to all these lovely kitty photos. Thanks to all for posting


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Who, me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266517



Yes you! I love the one biting the handle... She is very loveable.btw as update the duchess had a boy.


----------



## madamefifi

I know! For some reason I thought she was having a girl--perhaps I got her and the Kardashian confused?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> The sweetest thing is, she takes frequent breaks from her Wild Rumpus to climb into my lap for a snuggle, and wherever I go in this big old house, she is not far behind me.
> 
> .



:o:


----------



## madamefifi

More basket fun! That little scrap of paper is one of her favorite things, btw she plays with it all the time.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> More basket fun! That little scrap of paper is one of her favorite things, btw she plays with it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267470



My Peeper has a special paper scrap that she caught somewhere in the basement.  I have to warn the pet sitter that they are not to toss that as trash.  I have a special place in the kitchen where I hide it so she can catch it over and over and over and over again.


----------



## madamefifi

Ha ha, we must have a hundred cat toys around here yet the scrap of paper is her most cherished possession. Crazy.


----------



## cats n bags

Does Sylvia sing happy little songs to her paper scrap?


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> More basket fun! That little scrap of paper is one of her favorite things, btw she plays with it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267470



she is so cute! I have a feeling she's going to be a mommy's girl and a cuddler unlike wild Henrietta!


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:


> Does Sylvia sing happy little songs to her paper scrap?



Not happy songs so much as frustrated squeaks--it is The Scrap of Paper That Will Not Be Tamed, lol.


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Ha ha, we must have a hundred cat toys around here yet the scrap of paper is her most cherished possession. Crazy.



I know right?  They would rather bat around the plastic ring from a jug of milk or my ponytail holder than one of the toys bought specifically for them!  Lol.


----------



## ladysarah

I am having serious withdrawal symptoms here... I need news from Sylvia and Henry. Hope the little darlings are well...lady Beatrice is well, gets me up at 4.30 every day. No need for alarms in this house!


----------



## madamefifi

Baby Syls (as we call her) is allowed to go outdoors for short periods of time, now. She has let the dogs know she is not to be messed with, and enjoys chasing Henrietta around the back yard. But she always comes when I call her and is still her sweet snuggly self.

Here she is washing up after OPs (Outdoor Privileges)
	

		
			
		

		
	




And a little naptime cuddle in my arms, which she is getting a bit big for


----------



## bnjj

Awwww....


----------



## poopsie

So cute


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Baby Syls (as we call her) is allowed to go outdoors for short periods of time, now. She has let the dogs know she is not to be messed with, and enjoys chasing Henrietta around the back yard. But she always comes when I call her and is still her sweet snuggly self.
> 
> Here she is washing up after OPs (Outdoor Privileges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294537
> 
> 
> And a little naptime cuddle in my arms, which she is getting a bit big for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294541
> View attachment 2294542



 she is too cute!


----------



## Cindi

She is so sweet. They never get too big for naptime cuddles, you just get used to having your arms hurt/fall asleep.


----------



## ladysarah

bnjj said:


> Awwww....



Ah- thank you madamefifi. Great photos - so glad baby syls as you call her is enjoying her OP's lady Beatrice is also grown too long to sit comfortably on my thigh- which is her favourite place in the world! So she just hangs of it now precariously....



madamefifi said:


> Baby Syls (as we call her) is allowed to go outdoors for short periods of time, now. She has let the dogs know she is not to be messed with, and enjoys chasing Henrietta around the back yard. But she always comes when I call her and is still her sweet snuggly self.
> 
> Here she is washing up after OPs (Outdoor Privileges)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294537
> 
> 
> And a little naptime cuddle in my arms, which she is getting a bit big for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2294541
> View attachment 2294542


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, in spite of the awkwardness I would be very sad if Syls stopped wanting to cuddle in my lap. I've never had a kitty before who is so physically affectionate--I hope she never grows out of it.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Yes, in spite of the awkwardness I would be very sad if Syls stopped wanting to cuddle in my lap. I've never had a kitty before who is so physically affectionate--I hope she never grows out of it.



I hope she stays cuddly too  

Lady has been a cuddle bug since she was a baby and has stayed this way. she may cuddle a bit less then she was a kitten but I still get my nightly snuggle time where she crawls up and rests her head on my chest and suckles on my sweaters or cardigans.


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> definitely, it's so much easier as kittens to socialize them, it's horrible and so sad to see them terrified of everything. lady Beatrice sure is happy you had the patience to teach her
> s



You know I don't think it's that hard to socialize  kittens  and I had no experience really. I just took time off to work from home and kept her confined in our bedroom, where we ate and worked for about two weeks so she felt safe. I would read to her ( extracts from Hermes book ) to get used to my voice, no baby talk. My husband and I tried not to shout at each other so everyone was calm.... And that's about it. Once she felt safe she stopped trying to scratch my face. This is the advice we got from Battersea home for cats and I am sure there are other more sophisticated methods. I just think cats need to feel loved and adored but not smothered, she can go out now any time she wants to but she prefers to sit with me.


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> I just think cats need to feel loved and adored but not smothered, she can go out now any time she wants to but she prefers to sit with me.



Exactly. They need to trust that you will take care of them. Sylvia just came indoors, ate her dinner ( and part of Dolores's, too, I'm afraid) and made a beeline for her favorite nap spot--me!


----------



## madamefifi

Outdoors rookie Sylvia wound up in a tree this evening! Naturally she went too high for us to get her down with a ladder, but the branch she was perched on is at about a 40 degree angle from the trunk, with the attached end of the branch only a few feet from the ground. So after a few false starts and a few minutes to work up her nerve, she slid down the branch (it's a sycamore tree with papery, slippery bark) and right into my hands. I am quite proud of her cleverness. She knew I would catch her!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Outdoors rookie Sylvia wound up in a tree this evening! Naturally she went too high for us to get her down with a ladder, but the branch she was perched on is at about a 40 degree angle from the trunk, with the attached end of the branch only a few feet from the ground. So after a few false starts and a few minutes to work up her nerve, she slid down the branch (it's a sycamore tree with papery, slippery bark) and right into my hands. I am quite proud of her cleverness. She knew I would catch her!



 she trusts her mommy!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Exactly. They need to trust that you will take care of them. Sylvia just came indoors, ate her dinner ( and part of Dolores's, too, I'm afraid) and made a beeline for her favorite nap spot--me!



:syls!love:Poor Dolores! What did she have to say?


----------



## gazoo

Ok - we need some Sylvia and Henri.  Pretty please??


----------



## ladysarah

gazoo said:


> Ok - we need some Sylvia and Henri.  Pretty please??



Yes please Madame Fifi...


----------



## madamefifi

This new tPF app is not posting my pics! I have a nice one of Sylvia up in the tree again, lol. She's gotten very bold, follows me down to the barn which is waaaay out of the safety zone! This evening she met the horses but she did not care for them trying to share breath with her and pushed their big noses away with her little paws.


----------



## madamefifi

Let's see if this works:


----------



## madamefifi

Henri listening to Sylvia holler "Lemme out! I wanna go outside!!"


----------



## jenny70

Love Silvia and Henri pics!


----------



## poopsie

me too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvia that is much too high!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Still waiting for picture-loading bug to be fixed. Meanwhile, my husband recently discovered where Sylvia came from. The nephew of my husband's business-space landlord works as a cable TV technician, and he was visiting a nearby trailer park one morning when he found the tiny gray kitten. He looked around for a mommy cat, but couldn't find her. He knows that my husband and his employees are cat people and take care of a feral colony, so he brought the kitten to my husband's business and left her there, knowing they would find her and take care of her. 

When the DH told me that story, all I could think of was what a narrow escape from certain doom ill Sylvia had! My husband assumed she belonged to one of his ferals but actually she was miles from home! So glad he found her.


----------



## gazoo

Henri is so beautiful!!  And Silvia is far too brave in that tree.  
Thanks for the update *MadameFifi*!  I love seeing pictures of your babies, property and house.


----------



## ladysarah

gazoo said:


> Henri is so beautiful!!  And Silvia is far too brave in that tree.
> Thanks for the update *MadameFifi*!  I love seeing pictures of your babies, property and house.





madamefifi said:


> Still waiting for picture-loading bug to be fixed. Meanwhile, my husband recently discovered where Sylvia came from. The nephew of my husband's business-space landlord works as a cable TV technician, and he was visiting a nearby trailer park one morning when he found the tiny gray kitten. He looked around for a mommy cat, but couldn't find her. He knows that my husband and his employees are cat people and take care of a feral colony, so he brought the kitten to my husband's business and left her there, knowing they would find her and take care of her.
> 
> When the DH told me that story, all I could think of was what a narrow escape from certain doom ill Sylvia had! My husband assumed she belonged to one of his ferals but actually she was miles from home! So glad he found her.



Me too ! I LOVE the architecture of your house and adore your cat stories! I can t believe poor Syls was abandoned. I shiver just thinking about the poor darling...cats are so smart, it's like abandoning a 3 -4 year old child hoping someone will find it and rescue it...


----------



## madamefifi

Can't wait til they fix the iPad app! Uploading pics the old-fashioned way is so tedious. Anyway, here is Miss Henrietta Jean....


----------



## madamefifi

...and Miss Sylvia, just popping in to say "Hai, tPF aunties! Have a great weekend!"


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Can't wait til they fix the iPad app! Uploading pics the old-fashioned way is so tedious. Anyway, here is Miss Henrietta Jean....


hey Henri, you look so modelesque! 



madamefifi said:


> ...and Miss Sylvia, just popping in to say "Hai, tPF aunties! Have a great weekend!"


hi miss Sylvia!

her eye colour changed! last I saw her eyes were still greyish


----------



## poopsie

Sylvia is getting big


----------



## clevercat

Ooh Henri is so beautiful! And Miss Sykvia is growing up fast.


----------



## Cindi

Such gorgeous girls!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> ...and Miss Sylvia, just popping in to say "Hai, tPF aunties! Have a great weekend!"



 Thank you Madame Fifi! Lovely to see your girls growing up and doing so well. It must be a real joy.... Here is Lady Beatrice- she is a little bored as she's been helping me with my autumn wardrobe update.


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia came face to face with one of the horses yesterday. First she stalked him:


----------



## madamefifi

Then she climbed through the fence to check out the water tank...


----------



## madamefifi

Then--surprise!!--Atticus came round the corner to have a drinkie  and found a lil gray cat!


----------



## madamefifi

He gave her a good sniffing-over. Poor Sylvia was most unhappy about it but could not escape because I was on the other side of the fence and the dogs were with me. Caught between a rock and a hard place, was Sylvia! (Don't worry, I distracted the dogs so she could get away...)


----------



## madamefifi

...right up the dogwood tree! Rough day for Sylvia...


----------



## madamefifi

...as, just that morning, she inexplicably found herself on the porch roof!


----------



## madamefifi

Never a dull moment with Sylvia!


----------



## gazoo

What a climbing beauty!!


----------



## Candice0985

Sylvia had quite the adventure! how the heck did she get on the roof!?

thanks for the updated pictures, she is a beautiful young kitty


----------



## madamefifi

^^She climbed the pecan tree and jumped from there. Crazy little thing. She loves to climb trees!


----------



## clevercat

Gosh Sylvia, how did you manage that? Did Monsters pop you up there?
I can't believe how grown up she is....where did that teeny tiny scrap of a kittin go?


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely life she leads


----------



## Cindi

Sylvia definitely has a lot of wonderful adventures. She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> ^^She climbed the pecan tree and jumped from there. Crazy little thing. She loves to climb trees!


what a crazy girl!



poopsie2 said:


> What a lovely life she leads



I know right!? I wish I could give this to my kitties. sometimes I feel guilty not allowing them to go outside to climb trees and such


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvia's life is so adventurous!! Beautiful new peektures!


----------



## madamefifi

Little Henri wants to say "HAI!!!" I only ever see her at mealtimes anymore, she has staked out some territory in a fenced-off, overgrown section behind our old metal barn which used to be a cow shed or something like that and is now pretty derelict but no doubt teeming with mice, lizards, birds and other things cats love to mess with. I miss her terribly. One of the other females, Lucinda, picks on her, though, so she doesn't spend a lot of time at the Big House anymore. She is still sweet and will hang around long enough for some cuddling and photo ops.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri you should spend more time with your mama. You are far too beautiful to be out in some dirty old barn by yourself!


----------



## poopsie

I hope Henri decides to come in when the weather gets cold! She is so purty!


----------



## clevercat

Good morning, Henri! Don't shun your mama too much (she is in control of the treat stash, for one thing...).
Such beautiful pictures.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Little Henri wants to say "HAI!!!" I only ever see her at mealtimes anymore, she has staked out some territory in a fenced-off, overgrown section behind our old metal barn which used to be a cow shed or something like that and is now pretty derelict but no doubt teeming with mice, lizards, birds and other things cats love to mess with. I miss her terribly. One of the other females, Lucinda, picks on her, though, so she doesn't spend a lot of time at the Big House anymore. She is still sweet and will hang around long enough for some cuddling and photo ops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363247
> View attachment 2363248
> View attachment 2363249



Ah . Thank you for this. Do you think Lucinda is jealous? I wonder if it's best to leave them to it or interfere...


----------



## poopsie

sounds like little Henri has the best of both worlds. She has the comfort and security of a home with people that love her and a safe place to romp and be a cat the way nature intended.


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia tagged along this afternoon when DH and I walked down to the pond with the horses. This was her first time seeing Big Water, but she wasn't a bit scared. My brave girl!


----------



## poopsie

Oh that is lovely!


----------



## clevercat

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Themakeupartist

You are a kind person


----------



## Candice0985

hey Sylvia!

such a brave girl 

is she still a cuddle bug?


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvia did you catch any fishies in that pond??


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> hey Sylvia!
> 
> such a brave girl
> 
> is she still a cuddle bug?




Yes, she is!  I thought she might grow out of it but she is as snuggly now as she was when she was just a baby.

She is getting spayed next week, btw, and I am dreading it.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Yes, she is!  I thought she might grow out of it but she is as snuggly now as she was when she was just a baby.
> 
> She is getting spayed next week, btw, and I am dreading it.



Oh I know how you feel. Doesn't matter how many times I take a kitten up to teh vet, or the fact it's a routine op - I feel sick until I get the call saying I can bring kitten home, everything is fine....


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Yes, she is!  I thought she might grow out of it but she is as snuggly now as she was when she was just a baby.
> 
> She is getting spayed next week, btw, and I am dreading it.



oh good to hear! i'm glad she's stayed cuddly  her spay will go well...I hated getting Lady spayed as well....broke my heart when I had to put her in the vet cage and walk away from her. I felt like a bad mom!!


----------



## ladysarah

Beautiful photos. Sylvia has a good 'territory' too explore lucky girl... The spaying will be fine, our vet was telling me not to worry they do so many of them it's routine. And as she is young, healthy and fit she will be running around in no time. Xx


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, I know she'll be fine, I've been through lots of sprays/neuters and everyone survived! I was mostly dreading the furious cage-rage during the drive--Sylvia DOES NOT LIKE and is very vocal about her displeasure. Luckily, it works out that it is my husband who will be the bad daddy in the morning, and I get to be the good mommy who rescues her from Teh Ebil Vet in the afternoon. #winning, lol.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh,  it works out that it is my husband who will be the bad daddy in the morning, and I get to be the good mommy who rescues her from Teh Ebil Vet in the afternoon. #winning, lol.



Ha ha yes lady Beatrice was the same, she was very annoyed that I left her at the vets. Quickly forgiven though.... She just destroyed one of my linen sheets, any tips how to stop her?


----------



## madamefifi

Little Sylvia is feeling much better! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And Henri, also, would like to say hello!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri I am always taken aback by how gorgeous you are whenever I see your picture!!

Glad Sylvia is feeling better!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Little Sylvia is feeling much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391603
> 
> 
> And Henri, also, would like to say hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391604
> View attachment 2391605



yay! i'm so glad that Sylvia is feeling better  it is always a good day when they are back to their cuddly self!

Henri is such a pretty girl!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## ladysarah

Champagne  everyone!!!!!:


----------



## clevercat

Henri, in those photos, puts me in mind of Brigitte Bardot in the 50s...Miss Henri, you are a real glamourpuss!


----------



## madamefifi

I am sad to report that little Henri has gone feral. We've been putting out bowls of dry kibble (grain-free) to get the kitties used to it, in preparation for a vacation in December, when we will have someone just coming by the house once a day to check on the animals. Since we started Henri has made her own, random mealtimes, never congregating with the other kitties. She is still around--I catch a glimpse from time to time and once found her on the back porch, eating. She is still sweet but is living her own life now. Yesterday I spotted her in the Way-Back field, frolicking in the sun. I called to her but she didn't come to the house. There is an old falling-down wooden outbuilding just past a gate at the end of our property and I have reason to believe she has made herself a nest in there, though I have also seen her recently in our own cowshed, snuggled in a box with a blanket that I left there last year for our other gone-feral kitty, Tiny Rufus. 

I miss her so much! This is her choice, though. As long as she is outdoors, I can't control her movements, and to catch her and force her inside would make her unhappy. I tell myself that she is living the ultimate kitty life, with food and shelter and lots of room to roam and play, small prey animals in abundance, and guardian dogs who patrol the property and keep Bad Things away, but it's hard to let her go.


----------



## poopsie

Be safe little one.  
It is so sad and yet so wonderful.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henri.... I can imagine how you are feeling, madamefifi - but you are letting her lead the life she wants. Henri is happy for now. Perhaps one day she will come back to you and be content to live both indoors and outside.... I hope so, anyway.


----------



## madamefifi

Well, after I wrote the above post, I dragged my sad a** outside and wandered down to the cowshed and there was Little Miss Independence, happy to see me and completely unconcerned, lol. I get myself into such a state about these silly cats!


----------



## clevercat

Awwww....see, she still loves her mama!


----------



## madamefifi

And here is Miss Sylvia engaged in her favorite activity, bathing.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2416930
> View attachment 2416931
> View attachment 2416934
> 
> And here is Miss Sylvia engaged in her favorite activity, bathing.


It's a catch 22 because I think all pet owners want their pets to be as close to them as possible but it does sound like you have the best set up for Henri, she has lots of space to patrol and to option of a warm house and outside areas to stay warm as well.

I hope one day she decides to stay indoors most of the time

see she still loves you! but just wants her independence as well!

Hi Miss Sylvia, is she still a mostly indoor girl? she seems to love her mom a whole bunch


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri don't be so mean to your Mama!!! Maybe she will want to come inside more once the cold weather starts. She is still a beautiful girl and so is Sylvia!


----------



## ladysarah

One of our beloved cats, used to prefer to spend the ENTIRE summer outside and not come in the house, not even for food. She did that for a few years, but when she got older she moved back in, So guess it happens. It's nothing personal, she was a very loved cat and she knew it, but they are very independent. ( summers in London, are not that warm and we have foxes where we live, but she was fine.)


----------



## Star15Rin

Glad to see they are both doing well and they look beautiful! Henri is still so striking!


----------



## madamefifi

To my vast relief, Henri has been coming around the house a lot more since we got back from our vacation--I see her at least once a day now, and she really likes the little bed I made for her on the back porch:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sylvia continues to be a loving, cuddly kitty. She is allowed to go outdoors but doesn't stay out for long. Maybe that will change when the weather warms up but I suspect she is still a Mommy's girl, no matter how grown up she acts.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## madamefifi

Another picture of Henrietta Jean in her bocks (which is actually a basket I lined with cozy quilt batting):


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww....Your girls are so adorable.  Henri is gorgeous as always.


----------



## Cindi

So, this morning I was watching Animal Planet and they had a segment on a newly accepted breed of cat called the Khao Manee. Their look reminded me exactly of Henri. Take a look and tell me what you think. Gorgeous cats.


http://www.breedlist.com/khao-manee-breeders.html


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh my goodness Henrietta, you've grown up so much! That is a very lovely bocks you've got there.


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:


> So, this morning I was watching Animal Planet and they had a segment on a newly accepted breed of cat called the Khao Manee. Their look reminded me exactly of Henri. Take a look and tell me what you think. Gorgeous cats.
> 
> 
> http://www.breedlist.com/khao-manee-breeders.html




Remarkable! Could it be I have an exotic kitty? And just not one but two, since Sylvia has been identified (by me, lol) as a French Chartreux! Here are some side-by-side comparisons; the Chartreux is on the left and Sylvia is on the right.


----------



## Cindi

2 exotic cats! That's amazing. Such beautiful, sweet cats too. You should check out the Animal Planet clip of that show on You Tube. I wonder how such rare cats ended up as strays? They were lucky  to find you.


----------



## Star15Rin

Wow, I wonder if there is an exotic cat breeder near you losing their kitties! LOL, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## buzzytoes

That's amazing! I wonder how they ended up branching off in your area!


----------



## gazoo

OMG exotic girls!!

I think when there are breeders locally you can find strays.  My Mainecoon and his entire litter was found on the streets just days old.  There are about 3 Mainecoon breeders within 10 miles of the rescue I adopted him from.  I was on a year's wait list with one of them when I nabbed my guy as a rescue.  He looks exactly like her line of cats.  So it does happen.  How exactly, is anyone's guess.  I'd bet there are local breeders to you of Sylvia and Henri's breeds.

Your girls are stunning and beyond lucky to have landed with you.


----------



## madamefifi

Well, my husband tells me that Sylvia was actually found by a cable guy, or some such, in the local trailer park and transported by him to DH's place of business down the street because said Cable Guy knew DH took care of a bunch of ferals there. I suppose it's barely possible that someone is breeding Chartreux cats in a double-wide in Prince George County, VA! We call her our Pure-Bred Trailer Park Princess, lol. Or La Dauphine when we're feeling snooty.

Seriously though I would be surprised if either Sylvia or Henri had a drop of purebred blood in them. Anything's possible I guess.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Another picture of Henrietta Jean in her bocks (which is actually a basket I lined with cozy quilt batting):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466510



So lovely to see you back! You ve been away for a long while.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Amazing kitties!


----------



## madamefifi

Look who is in the house! Poor little Henri was on the back porch this afternoon looking so cold and miserable that I scooped her up and brought her indoors. She is napping on "her" chair and I have diligently kept the other kitties away from her. My hope is that this is the start of a trend. I have missed having her inside with me and as y'all know I worry obsessively about her being outside all the time.


----------



## poopsie

clever girl


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. I hope she stays in for a while now.


----------



## gazoo

Yay Henri - grab some inside spa time.  She is so beautiful!


----------



## jenny70

cindi said:


> awwwww. I hope she stays in for a while now.




+1!


----------



## clevercat

Welcome back indoors, Henrietta Jean! As beautiful as ever


----------



## madamefifi

I'm so pleased, she stayed in all night and showed no interest in going back out this morning. She spends some of her time behind her little chair in the corner, either hiding from the other kitties or because there is a heat vent back there, lol. Right now she is in the chair, snoozing. Poopie already doesn't care, Dolores never cared, and Sylvia is still getting used to her presence. When we went to bed last night I was sure we'd be awakened by the sound of cats fighting, but Poops, Dolores, and Sylvia slept in the bed with us all night and we never heard a peep. I'm happy to have my little Henri back in the house!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I'm so pleased, she stayed in all night and showed no interest in going back out this morning. She spends some of her time behind her little chair in the corner, either hiding from the other kitties or because there is a heat vent back there, lol. Right now she is in the chair, snoozing. Poopie already doesn't care, Dolores never cared, and Sylvia is still getting used to her presence. When we went to bed last night I was sure we'd be awakened by the sound of cats fighting, but Poops, Dolores, and Sylvia slept in the bed with us all night and we never heard a peep. I'm happy to have my little Henri back in the house!



Very happy for you too. For both of you actually. As I ve been following darling Henrietta's progress since the day you got her. thank you for this inspiring and positive thread. Keep us posted how it goes... Will she sleep on the bed soon?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Very happy for you too. For both of you actually. As I ve been following darling Henrietta's progress since the day you got her. thank you for this inspiring and positive thread. Keep us posted how it goes... Will she sleep on the bed soon?




She never did sleep on the bed with us very often except when she was a baby. Right now I think she is keeping her territory small--just the lounge, the kitchen, and the nearest litter box. Hopefully she'll soon feel comfortable enough to branch out. It's been a long time since she was indoors!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> She never did sleep on the bed with us very often except when she was a baby. Right now I think she is keeping her territory small--just the lounge, the kitchen, and the nearest litter box. Hopefully she'll soon feel comfortable enough to branch out. It's been a long time since she was indoors!



Interesting that she doesn't want to go out. She is re discovering the comforts of home.


----------



## leasul2003

Your Sylvia and my Jasper look like they were separated at birth.


----------



## Jasmyn

I have been following this thread since the day you got Henrietta.  I am so happy she is back in.  Such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is still indoors! The other indoor kittehs pick on her a little, but she is fighting back. This morning she chased Sylvia behind DH's recliner. DH says they were just playing but I think Henri was telling Sylvia "enough!" Which is good, someone needs to put that little devil (Sylvia) in her place!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL she is wearing a real, "Don't mess with me" expression in that photo. You must love having her indoors, madamefifi.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Henri is still indoors! The other indoor kittehs pick on her a little, but she is fighting back. This morning she chased Sylvia behind DH's recliner. DH says they were just playing but I think Henri was telling Sylvia "enough!" Which is good, someone needs to put that little devil (Sylvia) in her place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479887





clevercat said:


> ^^^ LOL she is wearing a real, "Don't mess with me" expression in that photo. You must love having her indoors, madamefifi.



Shoot, if someone gave me a dirty look like that, I would let them have whatever they wanted.


----------



## madamefifi

^^^HJ just doesn't like Mommy all up in her grill with teh camera while she's trying to eat dinner. She says she has retired from the supermodel life.


----------



## poopsie

She is gorgeous. I want to cuddle her and cover her with smoochies :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henri is still indoors! The other indoor kittehs pick on her a little, but she is fighting back. This morning she chased Sylvia behind DH's recliner. DH says they were just playing but I think Henri was telling Sylvia "enough!" Which is good, someone needs to put that little devil (Sylvia) in her place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479887



Good for you Henrietta! Much love from your auntie 

Btw http://www.bideawee.org is this a charity you support?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Good for you Henrietta! Much love from your auntie
> 
> Btw http://www.bideawee.org is this a charity you support?




Yes, somehow I got on their email list and the sad stories they send me about cats and dogs in desperate need of medical attention are hard to resist. I think they are a legitimate organization.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Yes, somehow I got on their email list and the sad stories they send me about cats and dogs in desperate need of medical attention are hard to resist. I think they are a legitimate organization.



Oh yes it looks good. Though you are practically your own rescue home aren't you?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Oh yes it looks good. Though you are practically your own rescue home aren't you?




Haha, I am dreading spring and the possibility that my husband may bring home more orphan baby kitties!  We don't necessarily want any more but what can we do? When they need you, you have to take them in.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Haha, I am dreading spring and the possibility that my husband may bring home more orphan baby kitties!  We don't necessarily want any more but what can we do? When they need you, you have to take them in.



I am not going to ask how many you have- as it's just pure jealousy of my part. kittens! I mean is there anything better?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> I am not going to ask how many you have- as it's just pure jealousy of my part. kittens! I mean is there anything better?




I seriously cannot think of anything that is as cute as a wee kitten!


----------



## ladysarah

Always looking for updates on your girls. They are practically family!


----------



## madamefifi

When I got home from work Saturday morning Henri wanted to go outdoors. The weather was actually quite warm so I let her out. She disappeared for 2 days! But a cold front is blowing in today and lo and behold, she is back, clever girl. I brought her inside and fed her and now she is hiding behind her chair. If she wants to go back out again I suppose I will let her--she obviously can take care of herself--but I worry when I don't see her so for now she is my prisoner.

Sylvia had a fun (for her) adventure yesterday:
	

		
			
		

		
	







She is perfectly capable of getting down from the tree by herself but she makes me nervous when she climbs so high! Today is a cuddle day:


----------



## Cindi

Beautiful AND smart! I'm so glad she is spending bad weather days inside.


----------



## Candice0985

Sylvia is such a pretty girl! but do you have to climb so high? It makes your mom and tpf aunties nervous! be safe little one  how tall is that tree?

Glad to hear Henri is spending bad weather days inside, she is so independent!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> When I got home from work Saturday morning Henri wanted to go outdoors. The weather was actually quite warm so I let her out. She disappeared for 2 days! But a cold front is blowing in today and lo and behold, she is back, clever girl. I brought her inside and fed her and now she is hiding behind her chair. If she wants to go back out again I suppose I will let her--she obviously can take care of herself--but I worry when I don't see her so for now she is my prisoner.
> 
> Sylvia had a fun (for her) adventure yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488723
> View attachment 2488724
> View attachment 2488725
> View attachment 2488726
> 
> 
> She is perfectly capable of getting down from the tree by herself but she makes me nervous when she climbs so high! Today is a cuddle day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488730



Dear god! That would scare the living day lights out of me, though you are right to let her get on with it. Children must have their fun! it's good that dear Henrietta can look after herself, but if it is horrid weather, I'd keep her in too. The little darling!


----------



## Jasmyn

Oh, Sylvia do you have to climb so high? You make me nervous!


----------



## madamefifi

Well, that didn't last long....when I came back to the house from feeding the horses Henri was lurking by the door and was out like a shot as soon as I opened it.  I'm glad I got to spend a little time with her and that she knows she is welcome any time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvia that is much too high for a young lady to climb! At least Henri knows she has a nice warm inside waiting for her if the outside gets too cold.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Well, that didn't last long....when I came back to the house from feeding the horses Henri was lurking by the door and was out like a shot as soon as I opened it.  I'm glad I got to spend a little time with her and that she knows she is welcome any time.



Hope all is well at your end of things with the girls. Lady Beatrice refuses to go out when the weather is bad, and as it been raining non stop she remains lounging indoors. She keeps looking at me though, as if I could make the rain to stop...


----------



## pixiejenna

madamefifi said:


> When I got home from work Saturday morning Henri wanted to go outdoors. The weather was actually quite warm so I let her out. She disappeared for 2 days! But a cold front is blowing in today and lo and behold, she is back, clever girl. I brought her inside and fed her and now she is hiding behind her chair. If she wants to go back out again I suppose I will let her--she obviously can take care of herself--but I worry when I don't see her so for now she is my prisoner.
> 
> Sylvia had a fun (for her) adventure yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488723
> View attachment 2488724
> View attachment 2488725
> View attachment 2488726
> 
> 
> She is perfectly capable of getting down from the tree by herself but she makes me nervous when she climbs so high! Today is a cuddle day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488730



What a little dear devil that girl is I'd be nervous seeing my cats climb so high too.


----------



## madamefifi

Clever little Henrietta Jean appeared at the back door last night after being AWOL for several days, just in time to avoid being stuck outside during a fierce snow storm. My husband made her a little bed on the kitchen counter and shut her in there overnight since her arch-enemy Lucinda was also indoors. The kitchen door is open now but she is quite comfortable on my dad's old hunting jacket!


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl, and so smart. Love her!


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henri, such a smart cookie


----------



## poopsie




----------



## sdkitty

she looks nice and cozy


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Clever little Henrietta Jean appeared at the back door last night after being AWOL for several days, just in time to avoid being stuck outside during a fierce snow storm. My husband made her a little bed on the kitchen counter and shut her in there overnight since her arch-enemy Lucinda was also indoors. The kitchen door is open now but she is quite comfortable on my dad's old hunting jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2502383
> View attachment 2502384



Evil Lucinda!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Clever little Henrietta Jean appeared at the back door last night after being AWOL for several days, just in time to avoid being stuck outside during a fierce snow storm. My husband made her a little bed on the kitchen counter and shut her in there overnight since her arch-enemy Lucinda was also indoors. The kitchen door is open now but she is quite comfortable on my dad's old hunting jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2502383
> View attachment 2502384




What a gorgeous little girl!  I wish she'd stay indoors all of the time.  You must be a nervous wreck when she's gone.


----------



## Candice0985

she is so pretty and snow white! why is Lucinda so mean to Henri?


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> she is so pretty and snow white! why is Lucinda so mean to Henri?




I have no idea, but they really loathe each other! It's odd because Lucinda didn't mind Henri a bit when Henri was a baby:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> I have no idea, but they really loathe each other! It's odd because Lucinda didn't mind Henri a bit when Henri was a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505030




Look how teeny tiny she was!  Lucinda is beautiful!  Looks a lot like my Cali.


----------



## madamefifi

jenny70 said:


> Look how teeny tiny she was!  Lucinda is beautiful!  Looks a lot like my Cali.




Thank you! Lucinda is a typical tortie, lol--very strong personality and quite playful! I do wish she'd leave Henri alone, though.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Thank you! Lucinda is a typical tortie, lol--very strong personality and quite playful! I do wish she'd leave Henri alone, though.



Lucinda sounds like Angel. Tortitude at it's best.


----------



## poopsie

OMG that little sleepy kitten!


----------



## buzzytoes

Henrietta Jean what did you do to scratchup your pretty little face?? Glad she made it home before the storm!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I have no idea, but they really loathe each other! It's odd because Lucinda didn't mind Henri a bit when Henri was a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505030



Adorable photo! This has to be stopped though, we cannot allow Lucinda to persecute Henrietta. Lady Beatrice was harassed by the neighbours cat, when she was younger, now she is bigger though and I have noticed, the neighbours cat no longer comes by.... Ha:okay:


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Adorable photo! This has to be stopped though, we cannot allow Lucinda to persecute Henrietta. Lady Beatrice was harassed by the neighbours cat, when she was younger, now she is bigger though and I have noticed, the neighbours cat no longer comes by.... Ha:okay:




Lucinda is definitely the aggressor in their encounters and whenever we catch her at it indoors we squirt her with the plant sprayer and put her outside. We try never to have both of them indoors at the same time--but we do love Lucinda and it's not really fair on her to make her stay out when it's really cold. Henrietta has her hiding place where Lucinda can't get at her. Lu knows it's bad behavior on her part so often a sharp command is enough to make her back down.


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Henrietta Jean has been AWOL for at least a week (we've been having some lovely weather) but she came running today when I called her, very hungry but otherwise none the worse for wear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And in other news, here is The New Guy. He started hanging around a couple of weeks ago. No idea who he is or where he belongs IRL but the other kitties have accepted him so he's welcome to stay. He is shy but I don't think he is a feral.


----------



## poopsie

Could Henri have a boifren?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Could Henri have a boifren?



Lol just what I was thinking!
Miss Henri just gets more and more beautiful. Those eyes...


----------



## Candice0985

that is so cute, she comes running when you call her! it does seem like Ms. Henri has a boyfriend!


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl. You would never know she was outside at all she is so fluffy and bright white.
Good choice on the boyfriend Henri. Orange boys are the bestest.


----------



## pixiejenna

Henri is just so stunning!


----------



## ladysarah

Thank you for these photos- they are just killing me. All the best to you and your cat familia!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henrietta Jean has been AWOL for at least a week (we've been having some lovely weather) but she came running today when I called her, very hungry but otherwise none the worse for wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516851
> View attachment 2516852
> 
> 
> And in other news, here is The New Guy. He started hanging around a couple of weeks ago. No idea who he is or where he belongs IRL but the other kitties have accepted him so he's welcome to stay. He is shy but I don't think he is a feral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516856



Are we due for an update? Xx


----------



## madamefifi

Henri has been in and out. She seems to know when the nights are going to be exceptionally cold and will grace us with her presence in exchange for a warm indoors bed. I get the feeling she is humoring her mommy but I'm always glad to see her! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Miss Sylvia is a most satisfactory cat, loves to be cuddled and is happy to stay inside most of the time though she does enjoy following mommy down to the barn and "helping" with the outdoor chores. Inevitably she attracts the attention of the dogs and has to be scooped up and carried back to the house, purring all the way.


----------



## poopsie

What precious babies! I just want to scoop them up and snuggle with them


----------



## ladysarah

poopsie2 said:


> What precious babies! I just want to scoop them up and snuggle with them



Me too. Adorable! And very happy to hear Sylvia is a more of a homebody. Henrietta is more of an adventurer.


----------



## ladysarah

Ok I think we are due for another update... Xx


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia has quite an evening yesterday, climbing around on the tin roof of our old shed!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Henri checks in every few days, my DH sees her more often than I do. I'm hoping now that the weather is nice I will see her more frequently--I miss her!


----------



## madamefifi

Pictures didn't load--I'll try again.


----------



## ladysarah

Thank you for the great photos Madame Fifi. So the girls are doing quite well and Henrietta,  is still on her adventure trail....


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Pictures didn't load--I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559133
> View attachment 2559135
> View attachment 2559136
> View attachment 2559137
> View attachment 2559138




Great pictures!  I see Sylvia is gorgeous as ever!


----------



## madamefifi

Here is Miss Henrietta! Wherever she has been, she's gotten quite dirty. She was waiting on the porch when I got home from work this morning so I brought her in and snuggled her into her bocks.


----------



## ladysarah

Ah! She does get herself into some messy state...


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta is quite content in her bocks, arising only to eat and (presumably) potty. I don't think she's ill, just enjoying some down time, though I am surprised she hasn't shown any interest in going outdoors. I'll take what I can get!


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwwww..........Henri gots bocks


----------



## clevercat

Henri, you are as beautiful as ever. Enjoy bocks time - and be nice to your mama, ok?


----------



## poopsie

pink toes..........pink nose


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri Jean you are as beautiful as ever, dirt or no.


----------



## madamefifi

She is an odd little girl! She gets out of the bocks, walks around the kitchen, yells "feed me!" at intervals, even goes outside and lies in the sun--then zips back indoors and hops into her bocks again. If she stays indoors much longer I might have to give her....a BATH!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> She is an odd little girl! She gets out of the bocks, walks around the kitchen, yells "feed me!" at intervals, even goes outside and lies in the sun--then zips back indoors and hops into her bocks again. If she stays indoors much longer I might have to give her....a BATH!



OH NOES!


----------



## madamefifi

Back outdoors and looking much more like herself.


----------



## clevercat

She is absolutely beautiful. Hai Henri!


----------



## poopsie

Such a gorgeous girl


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Back outdoors and looking much more like herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565098
> View attachment 2565099



She looks pretty clean to me, for a white outdoor cat. Did you give her a bath or maybe just a damp towel wipe...?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Back outdoors and looking much more like herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565098
> View attachment 2565099



:bump:


----------



## gazoo

Henri is of one of the prettiest all white kitties I've ever seen.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I will always love Henri but I simply adore Sylvia.


----------



## madamefifi

I've been staying away from this thread because I can't bear to say it....Henrietta Jean is missing. I have not seen her since the day I took those last pictures. Every day I hope she will turn up, but hope is fading. I have been dealing with a lot of guilt and sorrow and I really can't type much more without starting to cry. My heart is breaking.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I've been staying away from this thread because I can't bear to say it....Henrietta Jean is missing. I have not seen her since the day I took those last pictures. Every day I hope she will turn up, but hope is fading. I have been dealing with a lot of guilt and sorrow and I really can't type much more without starting to cry. My heart is breaking.



Oh no, madamefifi - you must be in pieces. I will be praying for Henri's safe return, don't give up - and please don't feel guilty, although I know that's an impossible request. Henrietta's purse forum aunties will all be sending powerful 'come back' vibes. Sending you a big, big hug. Hang in there...


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> I've been staying away from this thread because I can't bear to say it....Henrietta Jean is missing. I have not seen her since the day I took those last pictures. Every day I hope she will turn up, but hope is fading. I have been dealing with a lot of guilt and sorrow and I really can't type much more without starting to cry. My heart is breaking.



Sending come home thoughts to Henri.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear. Please come home Henri!! I hope she is just out sewing her oats somewhere on a grand adventure.


----------



## Candice0985

Come home Henri! Your mom is very worried about you...


----------



## poopsie

oh no.  I know the agony of missing kitties all too well.  Mine usually ended up getting trapped in somewhere. I have spent untold hours walking up and down the rows late at night calling and calling. I had all but given up on my little feral one time. She had been missing for well over a month. One morning  I was out on the patio before work and I thought I heard a little cry. It turned out to be her----trapped under the mobile home  kitty corner behind me. i had walked past there calling her numerous times and never heard a peep. Either she had heard me and ignored me  or her getting caught under there was a recent thing and she had been off gallivanting elsewhere all that time. 
I will be praying for her safe return and sending out comehomecomehomecomehomecomehome thoughts


----------



## leasul2003

My heart hurts for you. I know the not knowing has to be terrible. I will be sending comehomecomehomecomehome vibes.


----------



## chessmont

madamefifi said:


> I've been staying away from this thread because I can't bear to say it....Henrietta Jean is missing. I have not seen her since the day I took those last pictures. Every day I hope she will turn up, but hope is fading. I have been dealing with a lot of guilt and sorrow and I really can't type much more without starting to cry. My heart is breaking.



Oh no I am so sorry.  I dearly hope she turns up safe and sound


----------



## Jasmyn

Oh no...please come back home Henri. 

I am praying for her safe return.  Please be strong and don't give up.


----------



## ladysarah

Duplicate please delete. Thank you


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I've been staying away from this thread because I can't bear to say it....Henrietta Jean is missing. I have not seen her since the day I took those last pictures. Every day I hope she will turn up, but hope is fading. I have been dealing with a lot of guilt and sorrow and I really can't type much more without starting to cry. My heart is breaking.



[





poopsie2 said:


> oh no.  I know the agony of missing kitties all too well.  Mine usually ended up getting trapped in somewhere. comehomecomehomecomehomecomehome thoughts


Me too. I know the agony. My previous cat went missing, though eventually turned up looking like Bruce willis in die hard, covered in blood and exhausted. As it was, she was fine after that though we never allowed her out without supervision again. She had been chased by the neighbours dog and was close to 18 years old. She lived for two more years, as an indoor cat, and was loved beyond words. My mothers hand raised tom cat also went missing, but we never found him. We always hoped that as he was a very friendly and adorable cat, someone 'stole' him. He had no collar. 
Anyway keep us posted and sending good thoughts your way. Much much love.


----------



## hermes_lemming

oh no.. Henri,come home..


----------



## Candice0985

any news?


----------



## clevercat

I keep checking back, just in case...Please come home, Henri.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Heeeennnnrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, your mama is calling you.  Come home, bb.


----------



## gazoo

Sending Henri some get home quick and safe vibes.


----------



## madamefifi

She's  home!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> She's  home!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595345
> View attachment 2595346



Oh thank God!!!! I have been holding Henri in my thoughts and my prayers - panicked when I saw you'd updated this thread.
I am so, so happy for you madamefifi. Welcome home, Henrietta-Jean. Please don't scare us like that again.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## madamefifi

Now my tears are tears of joy! I had all but given up. Poor little girl, she is absolutely filthy and so thin! She devoured 2cans of cat food and is now safe in her bocks, sleeping the sleep of pure exhaustion. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you thank you THANK YOU, dear tPF aunties, for your prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Now my tears are tears of joy! I had all but given up. Poor little girl, she is absolutely filthy and so thin! She devoured 2cans of cat food and is now safe in her bocks, sleeping the sleep of pure exhaustion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595364
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you THANK YOU, dear tPF aunties, for your prayers and good thoughts!



It looks like she got trapped inside somewhere/something.  I hope she will be OK after a rest and recovery.  Is there any way to build her an outdoor enclosure to make a safe place for fresh air and small adventures?


----------



## madamefifi

I don't know if I will ever be able to let her outdoors again. I know she loves it but my heart can't take another "adventure"!


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> I don't know if I will ever be able to let her outdoors again. I know she loves it but my heart can't take another "adventure"!



I think we all feel the same way about Miss Henri.  If cartoons were real-life, I would get her a new collar and switch the tiny jingle bell with something more like the Liberty Bell.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Henri please don't do that ever again! Best news ever to see she is home again. Yhank goodness!


----------



## poopsie

Oh this is wonderful news!!!  So happy that she is home


----------



## inspiredgem

I have been holding my breath the last few times I have opened this thread.  I'm so happy that she is home safe and sound!


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## jenny70

inspiredgem said:


> I have been holding my breath the last few times I have opened this thread.  I'm so happy that she is home safe and sound!




This, exactly!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Now my tears are tears of joy! I had all but given up. Poor little girl, she is absolutely filthy and so thin! She devoured 2cans of cat food and is now safe in her bocks, sleeping the sleep of pure exhaustion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2595364
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you THANK YOU, dear tPF aunties, for your prayers and good thoughts!




Welcome home little one!  So, so happy you're back!!


----------



## Jasmyn

I am so very happy she is home safe and sound.  Best news ever. YAY!!


----------



## Candice0985

Oh thank goodness she's home! Henri please don't do that again!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! I'm so happy she's home. Maybe this will "cure" her of wanting to go outside. A nice sunny window is much safer. Sometimes we have to do things for our pets that are for their own good rather than what they want.


----------



## ladysarah

we are sooooo happy. and we want more news, more photos and oh yes... more Sylvia!!!! how did she take the return of the lost sheep?


----------



## leasul2003

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is awesome awesome news!


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is still resting up from her big adventure and is quite happy to stay indoors for now. TBH I don't think any of the other kitties have even noticed!  She keeps to herself in the kitchen but is very content.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sylvia is Sylvia! Loves nothing more than being outside with her hoomins, helping with the gardening and the horses, or just going for a stroll. She is my little sidekick!


----------



## Candice0985

i'm so glad Henri is back inside and content for now,

I always love Sylvia updates too! such a pretty little girl  and I love that she just stays by your side...your little grey sidekick!


----------



## gazoo

So very relieved Henri made her way home.  

I don't even want to imagine how scared you must have been *MadamFIFI*.


----------



## poopsie

awwwwww..........Sylvia is the spitting image of my KiKi


----------



## buzzytoes

Well at least one of them likes to stick close to home! They are both such gorgeous girls, I can never decide who is prettiest.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henri is still resting up from her big adventure and is quite happy to stay indoors for now. TBH I don't think any of the other kitties have even noticed!  She keeps to herself in the kitchen but is very content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599096
> View attachment 2599097
> 
> 
> Sylvia is Sylvia! Loves nothing more than being outside with her hoomins, helping with the gardening and the horses, or just going for a stroll. She is my little sidekick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599105
> View attachment 2599106
> View attachment 2599108
> View attachment 2599109



Thank you for the update Madame Fifi! It all looks good and I copied the photos on my ipad so I can enjoy throughtout the day.


----------



## Love4MK

I haven't been in the greatest mental state lately, but I have to say this thread has really perked me up!  What you have done for these animals is admirable and remarkable.  You were definitely placed on this earth for a purpose!  You have one lucky four legged clan.  So happy to hear that Henri has returned!  She is too beautiful!


----------



## madamefifi

Love4MK said:


> I haven't been in the greatest mental state lately, but I have to say this thread has really perked me up!  What you have done for these animals is admirable and remarkable.  You were definitely placed on this earth for a purpose!  You have one lucky four legged clan.  So happy to hear that Henri has returned!  She is too beautiful!




Thank you! It makes me happy to think my kitties brighten someone's day--they certainly brighten mine!

Here is The Daring Miss Sylvia, attempting a high-wire act:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness what a brave girl!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Thank you! It makes me happy to think my kitties brighten someone's day--they certainly brighten mine!
> 
> Here is The Daring Miss Sylvia, attempting a high-wire act:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600545
> View attachment 2600546
> View attachment 2600547



careful little one! don't hurt your toesies on the barbed wire!


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> careful little one! don't hurt your toesies on the barbed wire!



NOT the high wire act surely... Anyway yes they do brighten our days thank you. Sometimes I can't wait to get home from work to see my little darling. And I keep checking up on yours obsessively...


----------



## ladysarah

:bump::bump:


----------



## bnjj

Late to the party but sooooo glad to see Henri has come home.  Poor thing.  Wonder if she got locked in somewhere.  I can feel your relief!

I would be absolutely sick with worry if one of my cats went missing.  I do not know how I would function.


----------



## madamefifi

Ashamed to confess that after keeping Henri indoors for over a week, much to her displeasure towards the end, I let het outside again and she promptly disappeared. Until today, when she came back! She announced her arrival by loudly hollering for food while still a little distance from the house; by the time I got out to the porch she was waiting by her pink bowl.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Ashamed to confess that after keeping Henri indoors for over a week, much to her displeasure towards the end, I let het outside again and she promptly disappeared. Until today, when she came back! She announced her arrival by loudly hollering for food while still a little distance from the house; by the time I got out to the porch she was waiting by her pink bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618769




Oh Henrietta Jean, I so wish you loved the indoors!  Stay safe little one!


----------



## ladysarah

Yesh! Stop giving us all a fright. Though I know what you mean Madame Fifi. Was Henrietta, by the door whining?


----------



## Candice0985

Oh Henri! You are full of wanderlust!

Does Silvia still stay inside the majority of the time?


----------



## madamefifi

Henri does NOT want to come in the house and in fact she is being a bit unfriendly though she let me pick her up and check her over, and held very still while I pulled a couple of (dead--she's been "Frontlined") ticks off her. She is still on the porch as I type, hunkered down in her corner. She purrs when I pet her but she's made it clear she is doing her own thing tonight.


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> Oh Henri! You are full of wanderlust!
> 
> Does Silvia still stay inside the majority of the time?




Sylvia likes to spend the day outdoors (unless it's raining) but she's never very far away and comes inside at night.


----------



## poopsie

Moody..........sullen............withdrawn..............sounds like Henri has a boifren


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> moody..........sullen............withdrawn..............sounds like henri has a boifren



lol!


----------



## madamefifi

Well it is interesting to note that the New Guy (or Girl, I'm not judging, lol) made a reappearance at the same time Miss Henri did. Perhaps they have been traveling together.

She is still outdoors but sticking close to the house, so far. Today is absolutely gorgeous and she is catching some rays.


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Well it is interesting to note that the New Guy (or Girl, I'm not judging, lol) made a reappearance at the same time Miss Henri did. Perhaps they have been traveling together.
> 
> She is still outdoors but sticking close to the house, so far. Today is absolutely gorgeous and she is catching some rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619936
> View attachment 2619938



 ah hope she stays close! X


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Well it is interesting to note that the New Guy (or Girl, I'm not judging, lol) made a reappearance at the same time Miss Henri did. Perhaps they have been traveling together.
> 
> She is still outdoors but sticking close to the house, so far. Today is absolutely gorgeous and she is catching some rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619936
> View attachment 2619938




I just love her, so cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh Henri - so beautiful!


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> Well it is interesting to note that the New Guy (or Girl, I'm not judging, lol) made a reappearance at the same time Miss Henri did. Perhaps they have been traveling together.
> 
> She is still outdoors but sticking close to the house, so far. Today is absolutely gorgeous and she is catching some rays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619936
> View attachment 2619938



Gorgeous photos!!!!


----------



## poopsie

oh madamefifi those are breathtaking!


----------



## buzzytoes

Henri should be a cat model. She is just so gorgeous!


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Henrietta disappeared for a couple of days but was back for breakfast this morning.
	

		
			
		

		
	




In other news, DH's secretary has scooped up a litter of 5 kittens that were under the office, apparently abandoned or orphaned. They are about 4 weeks old, she thinks.  She's bottle-feeding them at her home. DH very reluctantly told me about them today but I surprised him by saying I am not dying to go through all that again. But, if she gets overwhelmed I will take one (or two, lol). No idea what they look like.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henrietta disappeared for a couple of days but was back for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623225
> 
> 
> In other news, DH's secretary has scooped up a litter of 5 kittens that were under the office, apparently abandoned or orphaned. They are about 4 weeks old, she thinks.  She's bottle-feeding them at her home. DH very reluctantly told me about them today but I surprised him by saying *I am not dying to go through all that again. *But, if she gets overwhelmed I will take one (or two, lol). No idea what they look like.


 
Same here. Thinking about last summer still brings me out in a cold sweat. Henrietta is looking as stunning as always...I wonder where she goes?


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Same here. Thinking about last summer still brings me out in a cold sweat. Henrietta is looking as stunning as always...I wonder where she goes?




I don't know how you did it, Clever! I freak out over one tiny kitten and you had, like, a gazillion of them!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I don't know how you did it, Clever! I freak out over one tiny kitten and you had, like, a gazillion of them!


 
It certainly felt like a gazillion, as they ran up my legs each morning and tore them into ribbons...I can't exactly look back and say, 'Good times, good times' LOL


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Miss Henrietta disappeared for a couple of days but was back for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623225
> 
> 
> In other news, DH's secretary has scooped up a litter of 5 kittens that were under the office, apparently abandoned or orphaned. They are about 4 weeks old, she thinks.  She's bottle-feeding them at her home. DH very reluctantly told me about them today but I surprised him by saying I am not dying to go through all that again. But, if she gets overwhelmed I will take one (or two, lol). No idea what they look like.



Five kittens! But that must be exhausting! The poor mother cat...


----------



## madamefifi

Well I don't know what to say. My husband just came home carrying a shoe box and guess what was inside it? Here's a hint:


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Well I don't know what to say. My husband just came home carrying a shoe box and guess what was inside it? Here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623557



Woo-hoo! Mini Henri's! 
After what we said earlier - lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I know you were not overly excited but SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE KITTENS!!!!!!!!!!! 

Plus they look a bit like Henri Jean.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Woo-hoo! Mini Henri's!
> 
> After what we said earlier - lol.




I know, right?! When he walked in with that shoe box I said "There better not be any kittens in there." I meant it, too. But his secretary can't raise 5 by herself and how am I supposed to say No? Thank God I stocked up on KMR this spring. I had a feeling....


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> Well I don't know what to say. My husband just came home carrying a shoe box and guess what was inside it? Here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623557





buzzytoes said:


> Well I know you were not overly excited but SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE KITTENS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Plus they look a bit like Henri Jean.*



Actually they look like Henri with pre-painted dirt spots.  :giggles:  Or maybe Sylvia with mostly clean spots.  

Either way, I guess if you weren't up to kittin duty, DH is going to be a busy titten-daddy.


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Well I know you were not overly excited but SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE KITTENS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Plus they look a bit like Henri Jean.




They probably have the same daddy, a big white alpha male in DH's feral cat colony where he works. DH said there was a dead cat on the road the other day, most likely the kitten's momma, poor little things. 

They've already had a bottle of KMR each and one had a a huge BM afterwards so that's good. They have tiny little teef so hopefully we won't have to bottle feed much longer. Now we are sleeping.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I know, right?! When he walked in with that shoe box I said "There better not be any kittens in there." I meant it, too. But his secretary can't raise 5 by herself and how am I supposed to say No? Thank God I stocked up on KMR this spring. I had a feeling....



Oh how exciting. Double trouble!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> They probably have the same daddy, a big white alpha male in DH's feral cat colony where he works. DH said there was a dead cat on the road the other day, most likely the kitten's momma, poor little things.
> 
> They've already had a bottle of KMR each and one had a a huge BM afterwards so that's good. They have tiny little teef so hopefully we won't have to bottle feed much longer. Now we are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623640



Le sigh. This makes me want another kitten...and then I look around at my maniacs and come very quickly to my senses.
Poor mama cat...thank goodness for you and secretary.
I look forward to watching these two grow up


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Well I don't know what to say. My husband just came home carrying a shoe box and guess what was inside it? Here's a hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623557



squuuueeee tittens!!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Oh noes.... so cute....


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Oh noes.... so cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623725



they are adorable! look at that little fluffy chicken leg!

have they told you their names yet?


----------



## Cindi

Oh they are precious.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Oh noes.... so cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623725




Like two fluffy cotton balls with feet!  Precious!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygosh they are like little fluffy cottony snowballs!


----------



## clevercat

Those two don't know it yet, but they've landed with their paws in the butter.


----------



## ladysarah

Goodness- you did step in to help then! I wish I could though a little too far away to offer practical bottle feeding shift work....


----------



## madamefifi

Dying. That little one peeping is going to be a handful, I can tell already.


----------



## leasul2003

So cute!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I notice they already have a toy in their bocks.


----------



## clevercat

You realise we will need photos every few hours? I feel almost guilty, that this time I can sit back and Squueeee without having to do any of the actual hard work of raising kittins. How was their first night at Casa Madamefifi?


----------



## inspiredgem

madamefifi said:


> They probably have the same daddy, a big white alpha male in DH's feral cat colony where he works. DH said there was a dead cat on the road the other day, most likely the kitten's momma, poor little things.
> 
> They've already had a bottle of KMR each and one had a a huge BM afterwards so that's good. They have tiny little teef so hopefully we won't have to bottle feed much longer. Now we are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623640



So.Stinking.Cute!!!

It breaks my heart about the momma cat, but at least her babies will be well taken care of.


----------



## gazoo

Yay more kitties!!!  They are gorgeous and look so much like beautiful Henri.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> You realise we will need photos every few hours? I feel almost guilty, that this time I can sit back and Squueeee without having to do any of the actual hard work of raising kittins. How was their first night at Casa Madamefifi?




First night went well, I think. Of course they are on completely different schedules from each other, never wanting bottles at the same time. The smaller one, whom we are calling Two Dots* (for the two small gray smudges on her head), is very interested in eating solid food but can't quite figure out how to do it. Big Dot* (one large gray smudge on head) is the escape artist and loud talker of the bunch, and also pooped all over his/ her box companion last night. Yay, poop! Lol. But, like Henri and Sylvia, they let Mommy have about a seven hour break between bottles--which still means feelings about every 3 1/2 hours since, different schedules! I always offer both of them the bottle but only one will want it. 

After eating and elimination, they are allowed to explore on their shaky little legs: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






They get cold quickly, though, so back into their heated box the go: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




* not their REAL  names, I can't tell yet if they are boys or girls and they ain't sayin'. DH is hoping for girls; I just want healthy kittens.


----------



## madamefifi

Clever, you just sit back and enjoy the show-- no one deserves it more than you! 


Hai, Auntie Clever!


----------



## madamefifi

Two Dots striking a cheesecake pose to showcase a fat little belleh:


----------



## Candice0985

ermahgawd....they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Success! BD took a bottle only an hour after 2D and now it is naptime!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2624737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success! BD took a bottle only an hour after 2D and now it is naptime!


So it's all action now...
Ah  will keep checking in to see how it goes. Madame Fifi- make sure you get some sleep too, and let's hope Sylvia is not too jealous of the new comers...


----------



## Candice0985

they look like little marshmallows with toasty dots on their heads  

has Sylvia met them yet?


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Clever, you just sit back and enjoy the show-- no one deserves it more than you!
> View attachment 2624663
> 
> Hai, Auntie Clever!



Oh hai, sweetie! I miss the teeny-tiny stage (not all the work that goes with it, just the cuteness) of kittinhood...BD and 2D are just.too.adorable.
Makes me want to gather them up and breathe in that new kittin smell. *sigh*


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> has Sylvia met them yet?



 Sylvia has met them and she is not impressed.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia has met them and she is not impressed.




Uh oh someone is no longer moms babycat!!!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Makes me want to gather them up and breathe in that new kittin smell. *sigh*




Ah yes, nothing like the fragrance of poo and pee, lol! There was an incontinence episode while I was getting ready for work which involved much gentle scrubbing and indignant squeaking, poor little mites. It doesn't matter which one pooped (2D) it gets on both of them somehow!


----------



## pinkkitten74

Aww kittiehs


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Ah yes, nothing like the fragrance of poo and pee, lol! There was an incontinence episode while I was getting ready for work which involved much gentle scrubbing and indignant squeaking, poor little mites. It doesn't matter which one pooped (2D) it gets on both of them somehow!



Yep, I remember someone here letting go of a loose one and minutes later the whole litter looked as though they'd been rolling around in it for hours...you'll note they mainly do these things when you are getting ready for work/running late for something...


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Two Dots striking a cheesecake pose to showcase a fat little belleh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2624696




Love love love!  I also don't miss the feedings every 2.5 hours and helping them eliminate. (Mine was just days old when he was brought to me) but I miss the teeny tiny kitten phase!


----------



## leasul2003

They are so adorable!! I just want to put them in my pocket and run away with them.


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww....too cute for words! This makes me want another kitten.  Now I really miss the teeny tiny kitten stage..


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh cheesecake pose is killing me! If one of them is a girl, you can call her Dotty.


----------



## ladysarah

jenny70 said:


> Love love love!  I also don't miss the feedings every 2.5 hours and helping them eliminate. (Mine was just days old when he was brought to me) but I miss the teeny tiny kitten phase!



My goodness! How did you manage with that? If you have any photos would love to see...


----------



## madamefifi

This afternoon we both had partial baffs (poo accident, it got everywhere!) and BD implied that his/her name might be Francis/Frances. 2D is still holding his/ her cards close to the vest. Motoring skills are improving by the minute--they can move pretty fast!--and there has been some rough-housing. 2D is definitely eating solid food by accident as he/she gnaws on the edge of the plate. He/ she has a head tremor which concerns me a bit but it's not continuous and coordination doesn't seem to be a factor; he/she might just get cold easily. 

When I look at these two cuties I just cannot fathom how some people can be so cruel to animals. They are tiny little babies who need love and a lot of care but they give me so much happiness that it's worth the forty minutes of poo scrubbing, linen changes (they are going through my hand towels at an alarming rate!), bottle feedings and everything else. I barely have time to drink a whole cup of coffee before work and I so don't care. Every day is a miracle.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is making daily appearances, thank goodness! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sylvia says she is going to eat vomit (!!!) (cats can be so gross) until teh bebeh kittehs go AWAY.


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia is on her Red Pillow of Sulk, sulking. And taking a bath. After eating vomit.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> This afternoon we both had partial baffs (poo accident, it got everywhere!) and BD implied that his/her name might be Francis/Frances. 2D is still holding his/ her cards close to the vest. Motoring skills are improving by the minute--they can move pretty fast!--and there has been some rough-housing. 2D is definitely eating solid food by accident as he/she gnaws on the edge of the plate. He/ she has a head tremor which concerns me a bit but it's not continuous and coordination doesn't seem to be a factor; he/she might just get cold easily.
> 
> When I look at these two cuties I just cannot fathom how some people can be so cruel to animals. They are tiny little babies who need love and a lot of care but they give me so much happiness that it's worth the forty minutes of poo scrubbing, linen changes (they are going through my hand towels at an alarming rate!), bottle feedings and everything else. I barely have time to drink a whole cup of coffee before work and I so don't care. Every day is a miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626205
> View attachment 2626220
> View attachment 2626227


Ha. Ha thanks for the update. I guess Sylvia is a little peeved not to be the 'baby' any more? I do wonder how do mother cats manage to clean their kittens? With 5 of them?


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> This afternoon we both had partial baffs (poo accident, it got everywhere!) and BD implied that his/her name might be Francis/Frances. 2D is still holding his/ her cards close to the vest. Motoring skills are improving by the minute--they can move pretty fast!--and there has been some rough-housing. 2D is definitely eating solid food by accident as he/she gnaws on the edge of the plate. He/ she has a head tremor which concerns me a bit but it's not continuous and coordination doesn't seem to be a factor; he/she might just get cold easily.
> 
> When I look at these two cuties I just cannot fathom how some people can be so cruel to animals. They are tiny little babies who need love and a lot of care but they give me so much happiness that it's worth the forty minutes of poo scrubbing, linen changes (they are going through my hand towels at an alarming rate!), bottle feedings and everything else. I barely have time to drink a whole cup of coffee before work and I so don't care. Every day is a miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626205
> View attachment 2626220
> View attachment 2626227




Oh I just love all of these pictures!  I'm so happy to hear they are doing well.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2626236
> 
> 
> Henri is making daily appearances, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626238
> View attachment 2626239
> 
> 
> Sylvia says she is going to eat vomit (!!!) (cats can be so gross) until teh bebeh kittehs go AWAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626241




Hahaha!  I thought I had the only cat that eats vomit!  ( I knew dogs did this but had no idea that cats did too!) Protest all you want miss Sylvia, I think they're staying!


----------



## jenny70

ladysarah said:


> My goodness! How did you manage with that? If you have any photos would love to see...




Don't want to hijack Madamedifi's thread but I'll give you a few quick pics. Taking care of him was the closest thing I've ever gotten to having a real baby. Lol, it was a lot of work but totally worth it!

This pic was the second day I had him. Took him to work with me everyday so he could be fed and go potty. 



It seemed like it took weeks before his eyes were opened. 

Here is the little stink today!


----------



## madamefifi

jenny70 said:


> Don't want to hijack Madamedifi's thread but I'll give you a few quick pics. Taking care of him was the closest thing I've ever gotten to having a real baby. Lol, it was a lot of work but totally worth it!
> 
> This pic was the second day I had him. Took him to work with me everyday so he could be fed and go potty.
> View attachment 2626438
> View attachment 2626439
> 
> It seemed like it took weeks before his eyes were opened.
> 
> Here is the little stink today!
> View attachment 2626445




Oh my goodness, hijack away! How lucky you were to be able to take your baby to work-- I wish I could but prolly not a good idea at a hospital, on a unit with immunosuppressed patients.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh my goodness, hijack away! How lucky you were to be able to take your baby to work-- I wish I could but prolly not a good idea at a hospital, on a unit with immunosuppressed patients.



Yeah, possibly not a good idea. Though I used to work for a company where we were all allowed to bring our dogs in. It was a great atmosphere, though, I ve moved on since and I've heard that the company was bought up and the new management changed the rules. It had something to do with health & safety or that one of the dogs used to make a bee line to pee under the big cheeses desk....



jenny70 said:


> Don't want to hijack Madamedifi's thread but I'll give you a few quick pics. Taking care of him was the closest thing I've ever gotten to having a real baby. Lol, it was a lot of work but totally worth it!
> 
> This pic was the second day I had him. Took him to work with me everyday so he could be fed and go potty.
> View attachment 2626438
> View attachment 2626439
> 
> It seemed like it took weeks before his eyes were opened.
> 
> Here is the little stink today!
> View attachment 2626445



Goodness! Thank you for these! You must be very proud now that he is a BIG boy.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2626236
> 
> 
> Henri is making daily appearances, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626238
> View attachment 2626239
> 
> 
> Sylvia says she is going to eat vomit (!!!) (cats can be so gross) until teh bebeh kittehs go AWAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626241



Oh my goodness those little fluffernutters...squeee.
Hai Henri!
Sylvia - you are just like my kittins. Someone yarked their biscuits this morning and by the time I'd picked up a cloth it was gone. Ewwgross.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> They probably have the same daddy, a big white alpha male in DH's feral cat colony where he works. DH said there was a dead cat on the road the other day, most likely the kitten's momma, poor little things.
> 
> They've already had a bottle of KMR each and one had a a huge BM afterwards so that's good. They have tiny little teef so hopefully we won't have to bottle feed much longer. Now we are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623640




My heart just broke for that poor cat. Whenever I see some poor creature in the road I am always haunted by the thought of babies without a mother. :cry: I am glad these were rescued


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie2 said:


> My heart just broke for that poor cat. Whenever I see some poor creature in the road I am always haunted by the thought of babies without a mother. :cry: I am glad these were rescued




I am so grateful for that little momma cat choosing to have her babies within earshot of humans, and also grateful that my DH and his employees are devoted to animals. The secretary (Sherri) and her husband Todd have quite a menagerie of their own, including a baby fox! I know that I'd I had refused these two kittens (AS IF) Sherri would have kept them all. 

I suspect that 2D may have a mild case of cerebellar hypoplasia--she/he has the classic trembly  head and her/his back legs seem to go out from under her/him more frequently than BD's do. She/he sure gets around, though, so I'm not worried--she/he seems otherwise healthy and playful. 

This afternoon we had another bath because, POO (so much poo)--now they smell so sweet! Sadly it won't last.


----------



## clevercat

Oh that second photo of BD...too.much.cute.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I am so grateful for that little momma cat choosing to have her babies within earshot of humans, and also grateful that my DH and his employees are devoted to animals. The secretary (Sherri) and her husband Todd have quite a menagerie of their own, including a baby fox! I know that I'd I had refused these two kittens (AS IF) Sherri would have kept them all.
> 
> I suspect that 2D may have a mild case of cerebellar hypoplasia--she/he has the classic trembly  head and her/his back legs seem to go out from under her/him more frequently than BD's do. She/he sure gets around, though, so I'm not worried--she/he seems otherwise healthy and playful.
> 
> This afternoon we had another bath because, POO (so much poo)--now they smell so sweet! Sadly it won't last.



Sooo adorable. How do you manage to heat their box? Hot water bottle?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Sooo adorable. How do you manage to heat their box? Hot water bottle?




I have an electric heating pad in the bottom of the box with a towel over it.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh...my....GAWD. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





So fat. So very, very fat.


----------



## Candice0985

ermahgawd....the latest pictures are just too much cute, i'm going to explode from the level of cyoootness!!!


----------



## leasul2003




----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Oh...my....GAWD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627781
> View attachment 2627782
> 
> 
> So fat. So very, very fat.




I think I just died and went to kitten heaven!!!  Squeeeeee!!!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> I think I just died and went to kitten heaven!!!  Squeeeeee!!!



+ 1
Seriously, that belleh!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> + 1
> Seriously, that belleh!





SEriously.....what time is it there????????LOL


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> SEriously.....what time is it there????????LOL



When I wrote that - about 4.30AM
I also fired off a few work emails lol


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh...my....GAWD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627781
> View attachment 2627782
> 
> 
> So fat. So very, very fat.


----------



## inspiredgem

madamefifi said:


> Oh...my....GAWD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627781
> View attachment 2627782
> 
> 
> So fat. So very, very fat.



Cutest pictures ever!  I love the expression of the kitten in the first picture - pure bliss.  And the tiny pink feet and noses - adorable!


----------



## madamefifi

Good morning!


----------



## ladysarah

And a good morning to you too.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628423



ARGH! Unbearably cute. How are you managing to do anything except gaze at them, Madamefifi? To paraphrase your earlier post - So cute, so very very cute.


----------



## leasul2003

Omcheese!!!! I just have never seen anything cuter.


----------



## madamefifi

Weigh-in: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Surprisingly, 2D weighs a little more than BD, who has taken to demanding a bottle about every 5-6 hours. 2D barely drinks an ounce 3 times a day but she will nibble on the soft food so I'm not too worried.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629041
> View attachment 2629045
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, 2D weighs a little more than BD, who has taken to demanding a bottle about every 5-6 hours. 2D barely drinks an ounce 3 times a day but she will nibble on the soft food so I'm not too worried.




These pics are beyond cute!!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629041
> View attachment 2629045
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, 2D weighs a little more than BD, who has taken to demanding a bottle about every 5-6 hours. 2D barely drinks an ounce 3 times a day but she will nibble on the soft food so I'm not too worried.



What a lovely way to start my Sunday!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629041
> View attachment 2629045
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, 2D weighs a little more than BD, who has taken to demanding a bottle about every 5-6 hours. 2D barely drinks an ounce 3 times a day but she will nibble on the soft food so I'm not too worried.



Thank you- these are divine! And we like the same tea...in the background.


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Thank you- these are divine! And we like the same tea...in the background.




That's the Casablanca blend, have you tried it? Delicious! 

Lazy Sunday:


----------



## buzzytoes

Pictures of fat little bellies and pictures in bowls are killing me. They are so cute!!!


----------



## clevercat

They just get cuter!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> That's the Casablanca blend, have you tried it? Delicious!
> 
> Lazy Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629924



I haven't tried that one, but love green tea - will give it a go. Very happy to see the little ones are calm. When the y grow a little is mayhem isn't it?


----------



## madamefifi

Please excuse teh dirty face, it is hard to keep a messy white kittin clean,


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Please excuse teh dirty face, it is hard to keep a messy white kittin clean,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630734
> View attachment 2630735
> View attachment 2630737



Ohemmcheese those itteh bitteh bellehs! Have they given you any more hints as to their names? Did Francis/Frances make a decision?


----------



## Candice0985

lol so cute! I love the little dirty face with the teeny pink lips. just so darn cute!!!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese those itteh bitteh bellehs! Have they given you any more hints as to their names? Did Francis/Frances make a decision?




Well----no, lol. They both still remain a mystery, though I am beginning to suspect we have 2 boy kittins here. Which is a shame, because I felt like 2D might be a girl named Josephine.  DH is OK with "Frances/Francis" but he prefers names with 3 syllables because he says they are easier to make up songs about.

I saw an advert on TV for a love song compilation and there was Engelbert Humperdinck (sp?) crooning "After the Lovin' "; I can't help but think Engelbert and Humperdinck are pretty hilarious names, and they do have 3 syllables each! I don't think I could ever introduce them with a straight face, though.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Well----no, lol. They both still remain a mystery, though I am beginning to suspect we have 2 boy kittins here. Which is a shame, because I felt like 2D might be a girl named Josephine.  DH is OK with "Frances/Francis" but he prefers names with 3 syllables because he says they are easier to make up songs about.
> 
> I saw an advert on TV for a love song compilation and there was Engelbert Humperdinck (sp?) crooning "After the Lovin' "; I can't help but think Engelbert and Humperdinck are pretty hilarious names, and they do have 3 syllables each! I don't think I could ever introduce them with a straight face, though.



Lol imagine them being called by name into teh vets office....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol imagine them being called by name into teh vets office....



lol! this is probably the only fun thing about vet visits, hearing all the pets names being called 

when Lady goes to the vet, my vet likes to announce her by her full name for full effect

"Lady Bogart Clementine Collins" 

I think it's pretty cute when they use your last name as well, they are after all our furbabies


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol! this is probably the only fun thing about vet visits, hearing all the pets names being called
> 
> 
> 
> when Lady goes to the vet, my vet likes to announce her by her full name for full effect
> 
> 
> 
> "Lady Bogart Clementine Collins"
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty cute when they use your last name as well, they are after all our furbabies





How funny - even today, twelve years on, I remember being at the vet with Clyde and as we sat waiting our turn a cat was called in, "Mr Pumpkin Maskell,please" lol


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Lol imagine them being called by name into teh vets office....




Or standing on the back steps a year from now (God willing) calling them home: "Engelbert! Humperdinck! Here kitty kitty!" Sounds really carries out here in the country, you know. Neighbors would be thinking "what the---?!"


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> How funny - even today, twelve years on, I remember being at the vet with Clyde and as we sat waiting our turn a cat was called in, "Mr Pumpkin Maskell,please" lol
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



haha that. is. amazing


----------



## madamefifi

It's official, as in, my DH has decided--they are both girls. Meet Frances and Josephine (formerly BD and 2D) (if he is wrong, which is entirely possible, they will be Francis and Engelbert, Bert for short):


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> It's official, as in, my DH has decided--they are both girls. Meet Frances and Josephine (formerly BD and 2D) (if he is wrong, which is entirely possible, they will be Francis and Engelbert, Bert for short):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631614
> View attachment 2631618
> View attachment 2631619
> View attachment 2631620



Hai girls! Lovely names 
Those bellehs....le sigh.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> It's official, as in, my DH has decided--they are both girls. Meet Frances and Josephine (formerly BD and 2D) (if he is wrong, which is entirely possible, they will be Francis and Engelbert, Bert for short):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631614
> View attachment 2631618
> View attachment 2631619
> View attachment 2631620




*thud* I just fell over from all teh cuteness!!!  Love their names!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> It's official, as in, my DH has decided--they are both girls. Meet Frances and Josephine (formerly BD and 2D) (if he is wrong, which is entirely possible, they will be Francis and Engelbert, Bert for short):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631614
> View attachment 2631618
> View attachment 2631619
> View attachment 2631620



Thank you for these! the very best.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

madamefifi said:


> It's official, as in, my DH has decided--they are both girls. Meet Frances and Josephine (formerly BD and 2D) (if he is wrong, which is entirely possible, they will be Francis and Engelbert, Bert for short):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631614
> View attachment 2631618
> View attachment 2631619
> View attachment 2631620




Their little kitten bellies are so stinking cute.


----------



## poopsie

those pink pads and round tummies :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## leasul2003

I was to nuzzle those fat baby bellies. Sigh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the one with Josephine yelling "Mooooommmmm she's squishing meeeeee!"

The cuteness is just beyond.


----------



## madamefifi

I'm seriously scared now--I just found out that the other 3 kittins in the litter died. One, the runt, just never did well and the other 2 got shaky and wobbly, their back legs stopped working, and then they died. I'm worried because Frances just will not eat--she rejects the bottle and won't eat solid food, though she ate a few chunks of raw chicken this morning. I can get her to take about an ounce on the bottle once a day--this started yesterday--but it's hard to get her to suck, she just wants to chew on the nipple. Otherwise she seems completely normal, alert and active, peeing and pooping. We are going to the vet in a few minutes. What keeps running through my mind is FIP, which is a death sentence, as many of you know to your sorrow. 

Josephine is doing great, btw, her wobbles have disappeared. I'm taking her along with Frances anyway.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I'm seriously scared now--I just found out that the other 3 kittins in the litter died. One, the runt, just never did well and the other 2 got shaky and wobbly, their back legs stopped working, and then they died. I'm worried because Frances just will not eat--she rejects the bottle and won't eat solid food, though she ate a few chunks of raw chicken this morning. I can get her to take about an ounce on the bottle once a day--this started yesterday--but it's hard to get her to suck, she just wants to chew on the nipple. Otherwise she seems completely normal, alert and active, peeing and pooping. We are going to the vet in a few minutes. What keeps running through my mind is FIP, which is a death sentence, as many of you know to your sorrow.
> 
> Josephine is doing great, btw, her wobbles have disappeared. I'm taking her along with Frances anyway.


 
Oh no - please not FIP. Madamefifi, good luck at the vets. Sending good thoughts and prayers to Josephine and Frances - and to you. Three little ones who passed - play hard up at the Bridge. Am going to be checking this thread every half hour or so now, until you check in again. GOOD LUCK, GIRLS!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> I'm seriously scared now--I just found out that the other 3 kittins in the litter died. One, the runt, just never did well and the other 2 got shaky and wobbly, their back legs stopped working, and then they died. I'm worried because Frances just will not eat--she rejects the bottle and won't eat solid food, though she ate a few chunks of raw chicken this morning. I can get her to take about an ounce on the bottle once a day--this started yesterday--but it's hard to get her to suck, she just wants to chew on the nipple. Otherwise she seems completely normal, alert and active, peeing and pooping. We are going to the vet in a few minutes. What keeps running through my mind is FIP, which is a death sentence, as many of you know to your sorrow.
> 
> Josephine is doing great, btw, her wobbles have disappeared. I'm taking her along with Frances anyway.




Oh no!  Those poor sweet babies!  I'm so sorry to hear they didn't make it. Frances and Josephine appear to be healthy little girls. I'll keep my fingers crossed that they get a clean bill of health from the vet today. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## madamefifi

We're back. The vet could not, of course, rule out FIP in light of the other kittens' symptoms. She is also suspicious for toxoplasmosis which is curable thank goodness so we are starting a 2-3 week course of abx. The good news is A) they tested negative for FLV B) they have both gained weight, and best of all C) Frances is eating a slurry of KMR and kitten food pate! I don't know why I didn't try that earlier, it worked like a charm when I weaned Henri. 

*sigh* Nothing but worry and drama. But if Frances' loud hollering in the car is any indication, she (yes, they are both girls) wants to LIVE.  Also, to never ever go to that nasty place where she gets pricked with needles and has things pushed up her bum, ever again.


----------



## madamefifi

PS--thanks for your prayers and well-wishes. It is so nice to know teh tPF aunties are cheering for them!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> PS--thanks for your prayers and well-wishes. It is so nice to know teh tPF aunties are cheering for them!



 we are cheering on the girls. Eat darlings eat! But still need news from Henry & Sylvia. Sylvia must be a little miffed....


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> PS--thanks for your prayers and well-wishes. It is so nice to know teh tPF aunties are cheering for them!



Oh thank goodness! We'll keep the prayers and good thoughts coming.


----------



## cats n bags

Keeping the little polky-dot girls in our thoughts, and hoping they get better.

You would think that after all those years at Vet school SOMEONE would teach those people that you don't poke things IN the OUT hole.  Geeze....


----------



## Cindi

So glad to hear they are doing a bit better. We have all fingers and paws crossed here.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh glad I did not check in until now so I did not have to wait on pins and needles to hear the news. Glad they are acting better and keeping them in my thoughts until they reach a safe age! Keep growing darling girls. 

P.S. What is it with you and all of the girls that keep finding you? There are never any boys. LOL


----------



## clevercat

How are the kids this morning, madamefifi?


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## madamefifi

I was still worried about little Frances yesterday because after a promising start she just barely ate anything all day. But today she is eating a little more, even going back for seconds! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




As you can see she still has a rather fat belleh. Josephine is quite the little piglet so I'm not too worried about her. Overall they seem like typical 5 week old kittens and they have outlived their litter mates by almost a week so I'm hopeful. I am trying to detach emotionally just in case----pffffftttt! Too late.


----------



## poopsie

Eat and get strong little ones


----------



## madamefifi

Love them. LOVE. To show my love I will be bathing them shortly, but first, teh nap:


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Love them. LOVE. To show my love I will be bathing them shortly, but first, teh nap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633779
> View attachment 2633787



Squueeee! Do I see poopies on that widdle chicken leg?  Good luck with baff time!


----------



## poopsie

You just have to squeeeeeeeeeee out loud LOL


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Squueeee! Do I see poopies on that widdle chicken leg?  Good luck with baff time!




Oh yes, much poopies, lol. They use the litter box when they remember to but accidents are still a daily occurrence. I've found it's easier to put a few inches of warm soapy water in a mixing bowl and dunk their back ends to help loosen the poo, give them a scrub with a washcloth and rinse under warm running water, than to try and hold them down while I go at their little butts and legs with a damp rag which gets cold too quickly. They are full of DO NOT LIKE during baff time but a mom's gotta do what a mom's gotta do!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Oh yes, much poopies, lol. They use the litter box when they remember to but accidents are still a daily occurrence. I've found it's easier to put a few inches of warm soapy water in a mixing bowl and dunk their back ends to help loosen the poo, give them a scrub with a washcloth and rinse under warm running water, than to try and hold them down while I go at their little butts and legs with a damp rag which gets cold too quickly. They are full of DO NOT LIKE during baff time but a mom's gotta do what a mom's gotta do!



Oh I remember the DO NOT LIKE...particularly with William. Even as an itteh bitteh kitteh, he was very vocal with his displeasure during ebil baff time...


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine has climbed out of the bocks to eat some more, she is a good eater! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Frances says " maybe later".


----------



## clevercat

Those bellehs get me every time. Le sigh. I miss teeny tiny kittins. Then I remember all the work that goes along with them and suddenly these lovely photos are enough lol.


----------



## madamefifi

yay Frances!! 

Look at Josephine doing teh face-plant in her food dish. Smh.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Those bellehs get me every time. Le sigh. I miss teeny tiny kittins. Then I remember all the work that goes along with them and suddenly these lovely photos are enough lol.




It's not the work so much as the WORRYING! I have been sleeping very poorly since these little girls came into my life. Totally worth it though when they grow into beautiful healthy adults like Henri and Sylvia.


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine pooped under the coffee table and Frances pooped next to the bocks. * sigh* 

We have had teh baffs and are now snuggled into teh warm bocks to recover and plot.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> It's not the work so much as the WORRYING! I have been sleeping very poorly since these little girls came into my life. Totally worth it though when they grow into beautiful healthy adults like Henri and Sylvia.



Yep, the stress levels get sky-high. But you're right, the worry, the sleepless nights will all be worth it. How are Henri and Sylvia? Is Sylvia still sulking and eating vomit in protest?


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Yep, the stress levels get sky-high. But you're right, the worry, the sleepless nights will all be worth it. How are Henri and Sylvia? Is Sylvia still sulking and eating vomit in protest?




Lol, Sylvia is adjusting. She does prefer to spend her time outside but I think that's more her nature than a protest. She is still cuddly and sweet and is never far off--every time the DH or I go outside to water the garden, mess with the horses, etc., she appears at our feet like a little gray shadow, and she frequently can be found lounging on the patio with the other kittehs. 

Henri has done her disappearing act again, I have not seen her for a few days now. I have to assume she is all right, otherwise all the worrying will kill me.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Josephine has climbed out of the bocks to eat some more, she is a good eater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633844
> View attachment 2633845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances says " maybe later".




Squeeeeeeee!!!!! All if these pictures are just killing me with cuteness!!


----------



## madamefifi

Here is Miss Sylvia! First, a product endorsement (she was once a potty-accident-prone bebeh herself):
	

		
			
		

		
	




And here she is being disturbed by the paparazzi while she tries to bathe:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Here is Miss Sylvia! First, a product endorsement (she was once a potty-accident-prone bebeh herself):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634044
> 
> 
> And here she is being disturbed by the paparazzi while she tries to bathe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634049
> View attachment 2634050




Hello beautiful girl!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hello Sylvia! Nice of you to make an appearance amongst the bebes.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is back! We had a big outdoor family gathering here today with lots of little kids and dogs  and general chaos, and somehow in the middle of it all she slipped in and was waiting on the porch when we waved goodbye to the last guest. She was very hungry and is still in a feral mood so I could only get one picture. Hopefully she'll stick around for a little while.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Frances and Josephine are exhausted after a day of love from many little girls.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Frances is eating well now and they both are right on target for their age.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Henri is back! We had a big outdoor family gathering here today with lots of little kids and dogs  and general chaos, and somehow in the middle of it all she slipped in and was waiting on the porch when we waved goodbye to the last guest. She was very hungry and is still in a feral mood so I could only get one picture. Hopefully she'll stick around for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636193
> 
> 
> Frances and Josephine are exhausted after a day of love from many little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636194
> 
> 
> Frances is eating well now and they both are right on target for their age.




Oh Henri I'm so glad you're back!  Are you yelling at your mama? Lol!

Sleeping kittens!! Love!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Henri is back! We had a big outdoor family gathering here today with lots of little kids and dogs  and general chaos, and somehow in the middle of it all she slipped in and was waiting on the porch when we waved goodbye to the last guest. She was very hungry and is still in a feral mood so I could only get one picture. Hopefully she'll stick around for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636193
> 
> 
> Frances and Josephine are exhausted after a day of love from many little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636194
> 
> 
> Frances is eating well now and they both are right on target for their age.



Yay Henri! 
I'm so glad the girls are doing well, madamefifi - you must be relieved! Oh, and exhausted...


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Yay Henri!
> 
> I'm so glad the girls are doing well, madamefifi - you must be relieved! Oh, and exhausted...




Oh, I am! Well, relieved, anway--they let me sleep til 0715 this morning! I've been giving Frances the KMR slurry but today she pounced on Josephine's plate and gobbled as much as she could before Josephine pushed her off, by literally lying down across the plate while frantically nomming away. They are both covered in food now but satisfied, sleeping Teh Sleep of Teh Bulging Belleh. A sight for sore eyes, is two fat sleepy kittins!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Oh, I am! Well, relieved, anway--they let me sleep til 0715 this morning! I've been giving Frances the KMR slurry but today she pounced on Josephine's plate and gobbled as much as she could before Josephine pushed her off, by literally lying down across the plate while frantically nomming away. They are both covered in food now but satisfied, sleeping Teh Sleep of Teh Bulging Belleh. A sight for sore eyes, is two fat sleepy kittins!



Woo hoo Frances! I still remember the relief (mixed with a little sadness) when Beaker and William FINALLY gave up teh bottle and moved onto solids.
I'm so glad the girls are thriving.


----------



## ladysarah

Let the good times roll!


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## clevercat

Killing us with cute! Those bellehs, those itteh bitteh paws and noses...sigh.


----------



## Pia Ismea

Oh gosh, there's nothing sweeter than a kitten.


----------



## jenny70

Squeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## poopsie

Lol---I squeeeeeed out loud at work!


----------



## Candice0985

ermahgawd...that second picture is killing me with cutes!


----------



## poopsie

How is everyone at chateau fifi today?


----------



## sdkitty

Pia Ismea said:


> Oh gosh, there's nothing sweeter than a kitten.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## clevercat

Peekchures, we need peekchures. I am suffering kittin withdrawal symptoms. 


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## madamefifi

The kittins are entering the Kitty Khaos phase--very active and playful and WOW do they eat a lot! I am in despair at their eating--they literally fling themselves into their food bowls so they are constantly wearing a layer of cat mush on their faces, chests, arms and paws. So dirty! I am ashamed to take peektures of these filthy little mites. Here is Frances, sinking slowly into a food coma as she gazes vacantly at teh camera: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Josephine says, "you got something on yer face, Frances, lemme get that for ya":
	

		
			
		

		
	




Aaaaand--they're eating, AGAIN: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 that last peekture is the elusive Josephine who does not like to have her photo taken because just entre nous she is a bit funny-looking.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Laszlo is thoroughly disgusted by teh whole spectacle and who can blame him?


----------



## ladysarah

:lolots: haha love it! It's great that they are eating though. Xxx


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine is racing madly around while Frances cannot even roll over, her (dirty) tummy is so full.


----------



## madamefifi

At last, a moment of peace:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> At last, a moment of peace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642024




Look. At. That. Belly!!!!  Squeeee!!!
So cute!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> The kittins are entering the Kitty Khaos phase--very active and playful and WOW do they eat a lot! I am in despair at their eating--they literally fling themselves into their food bowls so they are constantly wearing a layer of cat mush on their faces, chests, arms and paws. So dirty! I am ashamed to take peektures of these filthy little mites. Here is Frances, sinking slowly into a food coma as she gazes vacantly at teh camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641930
> 
> Josephine says, "you got something on yer face, Frances, lemme get that for ya":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641936
> 
> 
> Aaaaand--they're eating, AGAIN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641947
> View attachment 2641951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last peekture is the elusive Josephine who does not like to have her photo taken because just entre nous she is a bit funny-looking.
> 
> View attachment 2641956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laszlo is thoroughly disgusted by teh whole spectacle and who can blame him?




Laszlo is one handsome boy!!


----------



## madamefifi

jenny70 said:


> Laszlo is one handsome boy!!




Thank you, he is a good-looking cat, isn't he? And despite the look on his face he really is quite tolerant of Kitten Antics, never hissing or swatting, unlike his bad-tempered sister Dolores.


----------



## buzzytoes

Those dirty faces and big bellies are so cute!


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG lookit those little piglets!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh those bellies! Fat little tubsters, just too cute for their own good. 
Laszlo is quite the cutie, too...you have such a lovely family, madamefifi.


----------



## oggers86

Are you officially keeping them then? How old are they now?


----------



## madamefifi

oggers86 said:


> Are you officially keeping them then? How old are they now?




Of course! Always room for more kittehs at Casa Fifi! They must be about 6 weeks old now and hitting all the milestones, more or less--playing with toys and each other, grooming (not very well), learning to climb up and jump down, ears fully upright and eyes starting to change color. I am no longer afraid they are going to die if I take my eyes off them, lol, which is a big relief.


----------



## madamefifi

In all their grubby glory.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2643291
> 
> 
> In all their grubby glory.



I just love them (grubby or otherwise)!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2643291
> 
> 
> In all their grubby glory.



Adorable in every way. They are still confined in their box, I can't wait for when they start running around like little bullets...


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Adorable in every way. They are still confined in their box, I can't wait for when they start running around like little bullets...




Oh, they are not confined to their box at all, they climb and and out at will. The funny little things like to take naps in there!


----------



## leasul2003

I just die from all the cuteness!!!!


----------



## gazoo

All your babies are gorgeous FIFI, but these little ones are so unbearably cute with their poofy bellies.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Oh, they are not confined to their box at all, they climb and and out at will. The funny little things like to take naps in there!



Oh I see I thought they were too young to climb out. So I guess the chaos has already begun! How do you keep track of them?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Oh I see I thought they were too young to climb out. So I guess the chaos has already begun! How do you keep track of them?




They pretty much confine themselves to one room--they have their sleep box, food, water and litter tray in here so no need to wander. They will follow me and/or DH out of the room but they stick close to us. It is a big house and they are tiny little beings and naturally cautious about the unknown--for now, at least.


----------



## madamefifi

Even as I write an update they are updating themselves! This evening they trundled into the kitchen and gobbled Big Kitty food-- including crunchies--like they've been doing it all along. Growing up! They are managing to keep their bums clean now but teh faces and paws are still a struggle:


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Even as I write an update they are updating themselves! This evening they trundled into the kitchen and gobbled Big Kitty food-- including crunchies--like they've been doing it all along. Growing up! They are managing to keep their bums clean now but teh faces and paws are still a struggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645469
> View attachment 2645481
> View attachment 2645489




Precious, just precious!


----------



## poopsie

the cuteness is unbearable


----------



## clevercat

Oh those little pink paws!


----------



## Candice0985

haha love those messy little faces!


----------



## ladysarah

They are beyond adorable- destroying your lovely quilt though. We had lady Beatrice confined in our bedroom when she was a tiny kitten, food litter tray and toys. She laid down the law and slept on our bed from the very beginning.  thankfully no litter tray any more, but we still keep her crunchies there. I find it reassuring to hear her munching them....


----------



## leasul2003

Ummm... I'm having kitten withdrawal.


----------



## Candice0985

^ +1!


----------



## clevercat

^ lol me too. Don't make me go out and adopt another one, madamefifi!


----------



## madamefifi

Henri, back for her weekly visitation:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Playtime for Frances and Josephine--sorry pics are a bit blurry, they are in constant motion!


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## clevercat

Le sigh...that's better, got my fix!


----------



## madamefifi

*sigh* just look at that dirty little face on Frances!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Henri, back for her weekly visitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649421
> 
> 
> Playtime for Frances and Josephine--sorry pics are a bit blurry, they are in constant motion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649423
> View attachment 2649424
> View attachment 2649425
> View attachment 2649426
> View attachment 2649427
> View attachment 2649428



such cute little marshmallows!

Hai Henri!


----------



## madamefifi

Getting too big for the box but they sure do love it!


----------



## poopsie

*dead*  from the cuteness


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## leasul2003

I feel much better now too no more withdrawals. Sosososo cuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Henri, back for her weekly visitation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649421
> 
> 
> Playtime for Frances and Josephine--sorry pics are a bit blurry, they are in constant motion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649423
> View attachment 2649424
> View attachment 2649425
> View attachment 2649426
> View attachment 2649427
> View attachment 2649428




Henri!!!  Beautiful girl!  So lovely to see you!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Getting too big for the box but they sure do love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649881




Beyond cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitten play pictures and kitten cuddle pictures are too much. I die.


----------



## bnjj

Oh my goodness!  I've not been on the forum much in the past few weeks and look at what I've been missing!  So sweet.


----------



## gazoo

They are so very precious.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2649437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* just look at that dirty little face on Frances!



All I have to say is


----------



## pinkkitten74




----------



## madamefifi

Josephine cannot hold her head up, she is so sleepy! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Frances 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cheesecake Josephine


	

		
			
		

		
	
 gettin' the side-eye


----------



## jenny70

Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!  
Oh they are so cute!!


----------



## clevercat

The side-eye photo made me lol 


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia has forgiven me for you-know-what but she still prefers to spend this beautiful spring/ summer outdoors. She really enjoys gardening, climbing trees, and teasing the dogs.


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine, esplorin'


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Josephine, esplorin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653990




O. M. G. Look how tiny she is!!  
Way too cute!!


----------



## buzzytoes

madamefifi said:


> Josephine, esplorin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653990



This one needs to be framed!! Love it!


----------



## poopsie

Such a brave girl!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Josephine, esplorin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653990



Omg! She is so tiny. You should know Lady Beatrice fell of the third floor landing fooling around on the balustrade. We have a carpeted wooden floor and she wasn't hurt, just looked very confused. Never did it again - they do learn fast.


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Omg! She is so tiny. You should know Lady Beatrice fell of the third floor landing fooling around on the balustrade. We have a carpeted wooden floor and she wasn't hurt, just looked very confused. Never did it again - they do learn fast.




She came racing back down the stairs after I took the picture, much too fast for her short little legs, and took a tumble off the last riser. No harm done--kittens are pretty bouncy!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww more kittens. Woot!!


----------



## Candice0985

good job Josephine!


----------



## madamefifi

I think Josephine is going to be a blue-eyes kitteh. Frances's eyes are slowly turning a yellowish green but Josie's are still dark blue! What do you think? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I would post a pic of Frances for comparison but her little face is so dirty, it's embarrassing! I have scrubbed and scrubbed to no avail. The rest of her is spotless. The problem is, she frequently falls asleep with her face in her food. Smh.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> I think Josephine is going to be a blue-eyes kitteh. Frances's eyes are slowly turning a yellowish green but Josie's are still dark blue! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657912
> 
> 
> I would post a pic of Frances for comparison but her little face is so dirty, it's embarrassing! I have scrubbed and scrubbed to no avail. The rest of her is spotless. The problem is, she frequently falls asleep with her face in her food. Smh.




Look at that gorgeous face!!  Lovely baby blues!


----------



## Candice0985

such a pretty girl! I  want to see this embarrassingly dirty face, I bet it's super cute!


----------



## bnjj

madamefifi said:


> I think Josephine is going to be a blue-eyes kitteh. Frances's eyes are slowly turning a yellowish green but Josie's are still dark blue! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657912
> 
> 
> I would post a pic of Frances for comparison but her little face is so dirty, it's embarrassing! I have scrubbed and scrubbed to no avail. The rest of her is spotless. The problem is, she frequently falls asleep with her face in her food. Smh.



So cute!  Does Josie seem to hear alright?


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I think Josephine is going to be a blue-eyes kitteh. Frances's eyes are slowly turning a yellowish green but Josie's are still dark blue! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657912
> 
> 
> I would post a pic of Frances for comparison but her little face is so dirty, it's embarrassing! I have scrubbed and scrubbed to no avail. The rest of her is spotless. The problem is, she frequently falls asleep with her face in her food. Smh.



Gorgeous! Just checking in to see how everything is going. Goodnight from London.


----------



## madamefifi

bnjj said:


> So cute!  Does Josie seem to hear alright?




So far her hearing seems fine though from what I've read blue-eyed white cats can lose their hearing as they get older. She is not solid white--she has the two gray smudges on her head--so I'm hoping she'll dodge that bullet though if she goes deaf it won't matter to me, well just have to keep her safe indoors.


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> such a pretty girl! I  want to see this embarrassingly dirty face, I bet it's super cute!




I had to scrape the goop off with a fingernail, after soaking her "goatee" with warm soapy water.  She still has a ring around her mouth, I think her fur is stained. I guess it will grow out eventually.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh so cute!!


----------



## gazoo

What beautiful little babies.  They are so very lucky.


----------



## ladysarah

Very pretty. All going well then? Not wearing you out ?


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, they are just wild things these days! But the great thing about having two kittens is, they wear each other out. When they climb onto my lap, it's for sleepy cuddles.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Oh, they are just wild things these days! But the great thing about having two kittens is, they wear each other out. When they climb onto my lap, it's for sleepy cuddles.




They are so cute!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Just too cute for words!!


----------



## Candice0985

they are adorable!!! looks like the window sill is a favorite play area


----------



## madamefifi

They like to watch the hummingbirds at the feeders--just the right size for bebeh kittehs!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> They like to watch the hummingbirds at the feeders--just the right size for bebeh kittehs!



Your house is like kitten heaven madamefifi! If you ever want a house sitter I volunteer. The poor hummingbirds though... Lady Beatrice caught two birds, and it broke my heart, not sure what can be done though as it's her instinct. On the plus note, we have no mice, she caught a mouse when we first got her as a kitten and the mouse family moved out. No kidding- they packed their bags and moved out, haven't seen any since.


----------



## madamefifi

I know what you mean, Lady Sarah. I hate finding little carcasses. Especially frogs; it's obvious they just kill frogs for sport. At least they make a go of eating the birds and small rodents.


----------



## pinkkitten74

madamefifi said:


> Oh, they are just wild things these days! But the great thing about having two kittens is, they wear each other out. When they climb onto my lap, it's for sleepy cuddles.




Play twins sleepy twins so sweet


----------



## madamefifi

Frances, of teh dirty face, which did not look this dirty when I was taking the picture. I call her "Frances No Pantses" because, well, obviously, she has no pants. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 lovely Josephine. Still has blue(ish) eyes.


----------



## bnjj

Oh my!  They are just so darling.  

Kittins, kittins, I want kittins!!


----------



## leasul2003

So adorable!


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Jasmyn

Awww....they are too cute!!!


----------



## jenny70

I just love these pictures, they are so cute!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2666826



Very beautiful. It's interesting that these two kittens survived while the rest of the litter did not make it. Maybe it's your experience and expert care madamefifi? I think this thread is really useful for basic care- I am a cat lover and did not know most things here.


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Very beautiful. It's interesting that these two kittens survived while the rest of the litter did not make it. Maybe it's your experience and expert care madamefifi? I think this thread is really useful for basic care- I am a cat lover and did not know most things here.




Thank you, Ladysarah! I am no expert, though, just very obsessive/compulsive! I'm curious, as well, about why the others died--the woman who had the care of them has also had experience with bottle babies. I do know that she was giving them Pedialyte because she thought they might be dehydrated. It's OK to give kittens Pedialyte but I wonder if that wasn't a mistake, somehow. If kittens are nursing adequately they shouldn't get dehydrated, IMO, and Pedialyte is no substitute for kitten milk replacer. I can't help but feel that she may inadvertently have caused electrolyte imbalance by giving them electrolytes they didn't really need.

In other news, Frances and Josephine climbed the stairs on their own last night and spent the night sleeping and playing in the bed with Mommy. Daddy retired to another bedroom, lol--he had to get some rest and and rest was not on the agenda until well after midnight. Even Laszlo and Dolores, our usual bed companions, gave up in disgust and slept elsewhere.


----------



## buzzytoes

Frances no Pantses! I love it!!!

Looks like Josie really will stick with blue eyes since Frances' eyes have already turned green. They are sure to be great beauties, just like Henri.


----------



## Cindi

I need to kiss that little belly. They are just beyond adorable. I'm so glad they are thriving.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Thank you, Ladysarah! I am no expert, though, just very obsessive/compulsive! I'm curious, as well, about why the others died--the woman who had the care of them has also had experience with bottle babies. I do know that she was giving them Pedialyte because she thought they might be dehydrated. It's OK to give kittens Pedialyte but I wonder if that wasn't a mistake, somehow. If kittens are nursing adequately they shouldn't get dehydrated, IMO, and Pedialyte is no substitute for kitten milk replacer. I can't help but feel that she may inadvertently have caused electrolyte imbalance by giving them electrolytes they didn't really need.
> 
> In other news, Frances and Josephine climbed the stairs on their own last night and spent the night sleeping and playing in the bed with Mommy. Daddy retired to another bedroom, lol--he had to get some rest and and rest was not on the agenda until well after midnight. Even Laszlo and Dolores, our usual bed companions, gave up in disgust and slept elsewhere.



Kitten heaven! And this is very interesting info, thank you. X


----------



## ladysarah

How are things?


----------



## madamefifi

Things are going well! The kittins have taken over the house, of course, much to Sylvia's dismay though she seems to be adjusting, slowly. I have not seen Henri in a couple of weeks but I am trying not to worry too much. The last time she was here she was rather unfriendly--she let me pet her but she didn't purr or seem to enjoy it much; she really is going feral, I'm afraid. Just shows up once in a while to eat a tremendous amount of food and then disappears again. I tell myself this is the life she wants to lead but it's hard for a kitty mommy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Josephine 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Frances 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 a rare moment of holding still! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sylvia


----------



## gazoo

They're changing so much!  &#12484;


----------



## Candice0985

they're so cute! Sylvia is such a pretty girl  does she still enjoy cuddles and time with mommy?

noooo Henri, don't go feral on us


----------



## madamefifi

Games kittens play


----------



## clevercat

Oh I recognise this! The extreme excitement of "teh paw under teh door" lol


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Games kittens play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679337
> View attachment 2679338
> View attachment 2679339
> View attachment 2679340
> View attachment 2679341




So cute!!


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww...too cute!  Now I want kittens.


----------



## Candice0985

they are just the cutest little marshmallows!


----------



## gazoo

They are thriving!!


----------



## madamefifi

They are starting to respond to their names now, especially little Frances, who is more of a Mommy's girl than Josephime is, though both are quite affectionate.


----------



## madamefifi

.


----------



## jenny70

They are too cute for words!!


----------



## clevercat

You take the best peekchures, Madamefifi!


----------



## Candice0985

so cute! is Frances the one with the big grey dot on her head? she looks like she's getting grey around her mouth too, unless this is left over kitten food stains?


----------



## Jasmyn

madamefifi said:


> .



LOL...Love these.  Great pictures!


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> so cute! is Frances the one with the big grey dot on her head? she looks like she's getting grey around her mouth too, unless this is left over kitten food stains?




Yes, that is dirty-faced Frances! She is slowly getting cleaner, though, lol. She used to be positively black around her mouth.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Yes, that is dirty-faced Frances! She is slowly getting cleaner, though, lol. She used to be positively black around her mouth.



such a little dirty face! lol

I just thought she was developing grey markings on her mouth....nope..just kitty scrunge


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2681218
> View attachment 2681220
> View attachment 2681223
> 
> They are starting to respond to their names now, especially little Frances, who is more of a Mommy's girl than Josephime is, though both are quite affectionate.



priceless! Thank you for the update . Do you call Josephine by her full name or just Jo? Although some people say that cats only respond to short syllables I don't thank that's true. Lady Beatrice recognises longish words with no trouble....


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> priceless! Thank you for the update . Do you call Josephine by her full name or just Jo? Although some people say that cats only respond to short syllables I don't thank that's true. Lady Beatrice recognises longish words with no trouble....




We call her by her full name for now. I agree with you, all our cats have 2 or 3 (or more!) syllable names and they recognize them. My grandmother had 2 cats who easily recognized and responded to simple commands such as "get the toy".  Cats are smarter than they get credit for, it just takes more patience!


----------



## buzzytoes

They are going to be such gorgeous girls when they grow up!


----------



## gazoo

They are so beautiful! Thank you for posting so regularly, MadameFifi.


----------



## madamefifi

Miss Sylvia is doing a lot better with the bebeh kittehs. She is coming inside more frequently and is a bit more relaxed indoors. Today I caught her observing Josephine--her posture was alert but not tense and she didn't get upset when Frances came bounding into the room though when Josephine followed she decided it was time to vacate the premises. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Frances tried to nom on my rings.


----------



## mp4

Can't blame a girl for trying to steal some diamonds!  They are both soooo cute!


----------



## gazoo

Frances has excellent taste!


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine lurves teh flip flops. Can you tell, her eyes are no longer blue but a blueish-grayish-green; really hard to say what color they will eventually be.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Josephine lurves teh flip flops. Can you tell, her eyes are no longer blue but a blueish-grayish-green; really hard to say what color they will eventually be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2689809
> View attachment 2689810
> View attachment 2689811




Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

so cute!!


----------



## ladysarah

Checking in again for progress. Thank you madamefifi- it's wonderful that you post photos of the girls and we can all enjoy watching the balls of fluff, growing into little ladies


----------



## sdkitty

so adorable!


----------



## ladysarah

:bump:


----------



## madamefifi

The girls must be about 12 or 13 weeks old now and are doing great! There's nothing they can't climb, lol. Here is Josephine taking a breather:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Frances at the scratching post:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Reluctant auntie Sylvia: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sadly, I have not seen Miss Henri in probably 2 months. I hope daily but would not be surprised if she is gone for good. She never was much for hearth and home and lap snuggles. I pray she is living a wonderful, free life somewhere not too far away and that when it turns cold and prey gets scarce she will return. I miss her so much that I try not to think about her, if that makes sense.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> The girls must be about 12 or 13 weeks old now and are doing great! There's nothing they can't climb, lol. Here is Josephine taking a breather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700245
> 
> Frances at the scratching post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700246
> 
> Reluctant auntie Sylvia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700248
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have not seen Miss Henri in probably 2 months. I hope daily but would not be surprised if she is gone for good. She never was much for hearth and home and lap snuggles. I pray she is living a wonderful, free life somewhere not too far away and that when it turns cold and prey gets scarce she will return. I miss her so much that I try not to think about her, if that makes sense.






Some little kitty spirits are like that. They are happier being wild and free. Doesn't make it easy for the humans who love them though, does it.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Some little kitty spirits are like that. They are happier being wild and free. Doesn't make it easy for the humans who love them though, does it.



Not at all...
Henri makes me think of Norris and Doris...


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> Some little kitty spirits are like that. They are happier being wild and free. Doesn't make it easy for the humans who love them though, does it.



My cat is spending more and more time away from the house which she is happy with but as we are not exactly rural I do wonder where she is going and if she is safe. 

She comes back daily and looks fine and is happy to get some strokes but then she is off again


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> The girls must be about 12 or 13 weeks old now and are doing great! There's nothing they can't climb, lol. Here is Josephine taking a breather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700245
> 
> Frances at the scratching post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700246
> 
> Reluctant auntie Sylvia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700248
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have not seen Miss Henri in probably 2 months. I hope daily but would not be surprised if she is gone for good. She never was much for hearth and home and lap snuggles. I pray she is living a wonderful, free life somewhere not too far away and that when it turns cold and prey gets scarce she will return. I miss her so much that I try not to think about her, if that makes sense.



oh my the girls are getting so big! they sure are pretty kitties!

Hai auntie Sylvia, so glad you are home still and love being a house cat 

I think it makes sense what you're saying about Henri, I guess this is the life she wants to live and hopefully she is safe and happy and returns home when she is ready


----------



## madamefifi

Frances
	

		
			
		

		
	





Josephine 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Both girls 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sometimes I feel like I failed with Henri, let her down somehow. I know I was very anxious and uncertain when she was a tiny baby and perhaps she picked up on that, IDK. With Sylvia and the girls I was much more relaxed (I think!) and they have turned into sweet and loving kittehs. On the other paw, I am grateful and proud that I helped Henri survive kittenhood and that, hard as it is, I am allowing her to be free.  It really is true that sometimes when you love someone, you have to let them go.


----------



## BPC

Beautiful pics.
But the 6th one, where you're petting her under the chin.. just precious..

I love kitties.


----------



## poopsie

stunning photos!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous photos!

I don't think you let Henri down, I remember when she was a teeny little thing and you did everything for her that you could and it was a success!

I think that especially with cats, their personalities are so unique. maybe Henri's feral or wild instinct is strong, whereas Sylvia is happy sticking close to home and hanging out with mom  fingers crossed miss Josephine and Frances learn from Sylvia and stay housecats


----------



## clevercat

Squee at the pictures of kittiny goodness. I needed to see these today  They are beautiful. I am glad Aunty Sylvia has warmed up to them and is (I hope) no longer eating teh vomit in protest  
As for Henri. You haven't failed - think how hard you worked to save her. And now you're giving her the life she loves - even though it's not the life you'd have chosen for her, you respect her choice to be a free spirit.


----------



## buzzytoes

Frances No Pantses is getting a touch of the exotic Meezer to her face. She is becoming all angles in the face.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Frances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700460
> View attachment 2700463
> View attachment 2700472
> 
> Josephine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700473
> View attachment 2700475
> View attachment 2700481
> 
> Both girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700482
> View attachment 2700486
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I failed with Henri, let her down somehow. I know I was very anxious and uncertain when she was a tiny baby and perhaps she picked up on that, IDK. With Sylvia and the girls I was much more relaxed (I think!) and they have turned into sweet and loving kittehs. On the other paw, I am grateful and proud that I helped Henri survive kittenhood and that, hard as it is, I am allowing her to be free.  It really is true that sometimes when you love someone, you have to let them go.



The girls are cleaning up nicely. no more food stains on their chins. Heh? it is heartbreaking about Henri, but I do wonder what more one could do. Cats do have their personality and they tend to be wilful, much more so than  dogs. She may still come back in the winter.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> *Frances No Pantses* is getting a touch of the exotic Meezer to her face. She is becoming all angles in the face.



best nickname ever


----------



## madamefifi

1) Josephine (in window) and Frances
2) Josephine (top) and Frances
3) Josephine biting Frances, Frances yelling "Staaaaaahp!" 
4) Josephine
5) Frances
6) Sylvia, NOT eating vomit anymores, thanks.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2714025
> View attachment 2714026
> View attachment 2714027
> View attachment 2714028
> View attachment 2714029
> View attachment 2714030
> 
> 
> 1) Josephine (in window) and Frances
> 2) Josephine (top) and Frances
> 3) Josephine biting Frances, Frances yelling "Staaaaaahp!"
> 4) Josephine
> 5) Frances
> 6) Sylvia, NOT eating vomit anymores, thanks.




Oh they are such pretty kitties!!


----------



## poopsie

Lovely!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2714025
> View attachment 2714026
> View attachment 2714027
> View attachment 2714028
> View attachment 2714029
> View attachment 2714030
> 
> 
> 1) Josephine (in window) and Frances
> 2) Josephine (top) and Frances
> 3) Josephine biting Frances, Frances yelling "Staaaaaahp!"
> 4) Josephine
> 5) Frances
> 6) Sylvia, NOT eating vomit anymores, thanks.



More lovely photos and Sylvia is now a big girl. Madame Fifi do you find that Josephine and Frances get on just as well as they grow up, or do you find one of them tends to dominate?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> More lovely photos and Sylvia is now a big girl. Madame Fifi do you find that Josephine and Frances get on just as well as they grow up, or do you find one of them tends to dominate?




They get along quite well but they aren't especially clingy with each other-- they are equally happy to play and sleep together or do their own thing.  Josephine is slightly larger than Frances but I haven't noticed any dominant behavior. Both are so sweet and cuddly, just like Sylvia!


----------



## madamefifi

Detente at last!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2717317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detente at last!



Heh heh! Delightful. And thank you for all the tips...


----------



## ladysarah

It's bank holiday in London- checking up on your girls Madame Fifi...


----------



## Candice0985

I'd love to see an update on the little ladies and Sylvia too!

have you seen Henri at all?


----------



## madamefifi

I have not seen Henri. I think about her every day, call for her whenever I am outside, and just....hope. Hope that wherever she is, she is happy and healthy, and that I will see her again one day. If she has gone to the Bridge, I hope she did not suffer. Nothing g else I can do. 

On a happier not, the baby girls are doing splendidly. I am blessed to have 3 cuddly, affectionate kitties in Sylvia, Frances, and Josephine.

. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Laszlo, Frances (in box) and Josie.








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Frances


	

		
			
		

		
	
Josephine


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I have not seen Henri. I think about her every day, call for her whenever I am outside, and just....hope. Hope that wherever she is, she is happy and healthy, and that I will see her again one day. If she has gone to the Bridge, I hope she did not suffer. Nothing g else I can do.
> 
> On a happier not, the baby girls are doing splendidly. I am blessed to have 3 cuddly, affectionate kitties in Sylvia, Frances, and Josephine.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laszlo, Frances (in box) and Josie.
> View attachment 2731769
> 
> View attachment 2731770
> 
> View attachment 2731771
> 
> View attachment 2731772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances
> View attachment 2731773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephine



Oh my! These are some contended kitties! Thank you Madame Fifi- and try not to worry about Henri. It's nice that you allowed her free choice and I have a feeling she will come back. Just as a thought - do you have any neighbours in close proximity who may be feeding her? that happens sometimes.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> I have not seen Henri. I think about her every day, call for her whenever I am outside, and just....hope. Hope that wherever she is, she is happy and healthy, and that I will see her again one day. If she has gone to the Bridge, I hope she did not suffer. Nothing g else I can do.
> 
> On a happier not, the baby girls are doing splendidly. I am blessed to have 3 cuddly, affectionate kitties in Sylvia, Frances, and Josephine.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laszlo, Frances (in box) and Josie.
> View attachment 2731769
> 
> View attachment 2731770
> 
> View attachment 2731771
> 
> View attachment 2731772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances
> View attachment 2731773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephine




Love, love, love the pictures!!


----------



## Candice0985

thanks for the updates Madame fifi!
Josie and Frances look amazing, and i'm so happy to hear they are affectionate and cuddly like Sylvia 

as Lady Sarah said- perhaps Henri is being fed by a neighbour or just off enjoying being free and wild? I do hope she returns eventually though


----------



## madamefifi

Well I dont believe it!! Look who came busting in through the pet door this afternoon!


----------



## madamefifi

Sorry, Josephine posted before I could attach a photo, lol.


----------



## madamefifi

She seems very tired and not too friendly though I got a little purr out of her, just for a moment. Hopefully she'll hang around and rest up for a day or two. She doesn't feel or look too thin so she's eating something out there.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> She seems very tired and not too friendly though I got a little purr out of her, just for a moment. Hopefully she'll hang around and rest up for a day or two. She doesn't feel or look too thin so she's eating something out there.



Oh Henri, welcome back! This post just made my day.
Please stick around for a while little one, your mama and your TPF aunties worry about you.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Well I dont believe it!! Look who came busting in through the pet door this afternoon!




Warms my heart and I'm sure yours as well!


----------



## leasul2003

I'm so glad Henri came home, at least for a visit!!! I bet that made your day. And those kittens are totally adorable! I love the yoga pose from Frances.


----------



## madamefifi

leasul2003 said:


> I'm so glad Henri came home, at least for a visit!!! I bet that made your day. And those kittens are totally adorable! I love the yoga pose from Frances.




It did make my day! I was so shocked and surprised that at first I didn't know who it was!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so glad she pops in once in awhile for a visit, even though I am sure it is not often enough for your liking!


----------



## poopsie

made my day


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> She seems very tired and not too friendly though I got a little purr out of her, just for a moment. Hopefully she'll hang around and rest up for a day or two. She doesn't feel or look too thin so she's eating something out there.



That is wonderful Madame Fifi.  we are all delighted to see Henry again. I wish I had some useful tips how to get her to stay... But it's wonderful that she visits now & then.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is still home! I've been trying to create a nest for her on the porch where she will be safe from the other kitties, especially arch-enemy Lucinda, but this was the best I could do that she found acceptable. I'd really love to get her inside but she doesn't know about Frances and Josephine and I don't think she'd like them much. She is alternatively antagonistic and affectionate so I'm trying not to pressure her too much with my neediness, lol.


----------



## gazoo

Oh Henri!  I'm so pleased she surfaced again.  I hope she sticks around. 

Everyone looks wonderful, MadameFifi.  Such a wonderland you have there.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Henri is still home! I've been trying to create a nest for her on the porch where she will be safe from the other kitties, especially arch-enemy Lucinda, but this was the best I could do that she found acceptable. I'd really love to get her inside but she doesn't know about Frances and Josephine and I don't think she'd like them much. She is alternatively antagonistic and affectionate so I'm trying not to pressure her too much with my neediness, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733340




Such a pretty girl!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henri is still home! I've been trying to create a nest for her on the porch where she will be safe from the other kitties, especially arch-enemy Lucinda, but this was the best I could do that she found acceptable. I'd really love to get her inside but she doesn't know about Frances and Josephine and I don't think she'd like them much. She is alternatively antagonistic and affectionate so I'm trying not to pressure her too much with my neediness, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733340



Antagonistic & affectionate heh? Sounds like a normal kittie to me.


----------



## madamefifi

Still around and feeling much more relaxed!


----------



## poopsie

Oh Henri!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2736748
> View attachment 2736749
> 
> 
> Still around and feeling much more relaxed!




Hi Henri!!  So glad you're sticking around for a while!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww the kittens are all grown up.


----------



## madamefifi

Henri is staying on the back porch like she's being held prisoner there; after catching her peeing and pooping in a corner last night, I put a litter box out for her. Poor baby--I thought she was going out to the yard to do her business.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henri is staying on the back porch like she's being held prisoner there; after catching her peeing and pooping in a corner last night, I put a litter box out for her. Poor baby--I thought she was going out to the yard to do her business.



Oh- do you think her arch enemy Lucinda is harassing her .?


----------



## Candice0985

i'm sooo happy that Henri returned!!!! I hope she stays around for a long while 

strange that after all this time she chose to do her business on the porch instead of outside... I wonder if there's something out there that made her feel threatened and could be why she returned as well?


----------



## inspiredgem

Candice0985 said:


> i'm sooo happy that Henri returned!!!! I hope she stays around for a long while
> 
> strange that after all this time she chose to do her business on the porch instead of outside... I wonder if there's something out there that made her feel threatened and could be why she returned as well?



I was wondering the same thing.

In any case, she is as beautiful as ever and I hope she will settle back in with you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you think she might be sick? Strange to pee and poop on the porch when she has been an outside kitty all this time.


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Oh- do you think her arch enemy Lucinda is harassing her .?







buzzytoes said:


> Do you think she might be sick? Strange to pee and poop on the porch when she has been an outside kitty all this time.




I think Ladysarah is correct, actually. The night I caught her doing it I had gone flying out to the porch because I heard cat-fighting sounds--Lucinda up to her old tricks. Henri may have tried to slip outside and been attacked. In any case, she has the litter box now, and someone's been using it, also I have not found any more poops in unauthorized places. I have made the porch as friendly for Henri as I can by increasing her vertical space; she can navigate her way around on the window sills and hop into a cozy bocks which is on top of the mini-freezer. She seems quite relaxed now and shows no inclination to leave.


----------



## poopsie

Henri gots bocks!


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## buzzytoes

Henri giving the side eye from her bocks.  Glad she is still sticking around!


----------



## madamefifi

Why Sylvia has been banned from my sewing room:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 she lies on my projects



	

		
			
		

		
	
she bats at the moving parts of my machine 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 she entices baby kitties into bad behavior


	

		
			
		

		
	
 she sits on my pattern book


----------



## poopsie

she's just being a cat!


----------



## jenny70

Hee hee hee!  Silly Sylvia!


----------



## leasul2003

Lol. Sylvia, you're such a character.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Why Sylvia has been banned from my sewing room:
> View attachment 2741452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she lies on my projects
> View attachment 2741455
> View attachment 2741456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she bats at the moving parts of my machine
> View attachment 2741457
> View attachment 2741458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she entices baby kitties into bad behavior
> View attachment 2741460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sits on my pattern book




Lol such a silly pretty girl!


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like it was worth it to me!


----------



## ladysarah

you go Sylvia!


----------



## ladysarah

Very sad to hear about our beloved Henry passing away. This thread has been a source of inspiration for all of us here, who followed little Henry's adventures. Hopefully the thread will continue with Sylvia, Frances and the rest of the gang.


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia, Frances and Josephine have been a great comfort to me. F&J look so much like Henri that it is *almost* like having her still around. I have not let them have Outdoor Privileges yet and honestly, I would like to avoid it. They are curious but it's never killed a kitty yet to stay inside. They can have just as much fun indoors.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm glad to hear they are some comfort to you. I went back to the beginning of this thread to read it over again, but I just couldn't finish it. It doesn't seem right that Henri is gone.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia, Frances and Josephine have been a great comfort to me. F&J look so much like Henri that it is *almost* like having her still around. I have not let them have Outdoor Privileges yet and honestly, I would like to avoid it. They are curious but it's never killed a kitty yet to stay inside. They can have just as much fun indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747877
> View attachment 2747878



I'm glad that Sylvia, Frances and Josephine have been there for you. it's so sad that Henri is gone 

and I agree it's never hurt a kitty to stay indoors, they can have just as much fun especially when there is 3 young kitties to all play together 

ideally a catio is the best of both worlds but the cost of these can add up! I would love to have a catio one day when I have a house with an actual yard...


----------



## buzzytoes

Is that Frances with the huge tail? I can never remember who is who. I have to look for their dots but that doesn't help since I can't remember who was one dot and who was two dots!


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Is that Frances with the huge tail? I can never remember who is who. I have to look for their dots but that doesn't help since I can't remember who was one dot and who was two dots!




Yes, that's Frances. Their dots are fading the older they get so even DH and I have a hard time telling them apart sometimes! Frances "talks" but Josephine doesn't so that's one way. Josephine has a longer face and her eyes still have some blue in them--she looks the most like Henri and supports my theory that they have the same daddy. I like to think they are Henri's little sisters. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Josephine


	

		
			
		

		
	
Henri


----------



## Candice0985

Josephine and Henri look so much alike. such gorgeous little girls I also would like to think they are Henri's little sisters


----------



## buzzytoes

I firmly believe they are! White cats aren't all that common, it can't be a fluke.


----------



## leasul2003

Definitely her sisters. And now their big sister can be their guardian angel.


----------



## madamefifi

Finally captured Josephine's eye color:


----------



## leasul2003

Beautiful eyes! I hope they stay that color. They're like a blue green hazel.


----------



## buzzytoes

How interesting!!! Her blue eyes are surrounded in gold!!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Finally captured Josephine's eye color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751059
> View attachment 2751060




Pretty girl!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Finally captured Josephine's eye color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2751059
> View attachment 2751060


she is gorgeous! her eyes are amazing 

how old is she now? hopefully they stay that colour!


----------



## madamefifi

The babies are 5 months old now so I think this eye color is permanent. Must get them spayed soon--dreading it after Sylvia got into such a state post-surgery!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> The babies are 5 months old now so I think this eye color is permanent. Must get them spayed soon--dreading it after Sylvia got into such a state post-surgery!



wow I cannot believe they are already 5 months old!!! hopefully the spay goes well for both girls.


----------



## poopsie

where does the time go?  They are growing into cats-----too soon


----------



## ladysarah

Madame Fifi! Hope all is well with your girls and looking forward to see their very photogenic little faces... Up to no good no doubt.


----------



## madamefifi

You always seem to know when to check in, Ladysarah. Everyone is doing well...except me. I am still grieving very deeply for little Henri, can barely stand to look at her pictures without crying. I miss her so much! It's difficult to accept that now she's gone for good and will never again surprise me my bursting through the cat door on the porch, dirty and hungry but home. I would do almost anything to have her back for one more day.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm so sorry it still hurts so badly. I was actually thinking about Henri the other day. It was so odd too.. I was driving along and don't know what made me think of her. I actually said out loud "it's just not right that she's not here anymore." It's amazing how that sweet baby touched so many peoples hearts. Her life may have been short, but it was certainly A full life!


----------



## mp4

{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}. I know exactly how you feel.  I'm so sorry Henri is gone.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> You always seem to know when to check in, Ladysarah. Everyone is doing well...except me. I am still grieving very deeply for little Henri, can barely stand to look at her pictures without crying. I miss her so much! It's difficult to accept that now she's gone for good and will never again surprise me my bursting through the cat door on the porch, dirty and hungry but home. I would do almost anything to have her back for one more day.




Hugs to you Madamefifi. I know your pain.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> You always seem to know when to check in, Ladysarah. Everyone is doing well...except me. I am still grieving very deeply for little Henri, can barely stand to look at her pictures without crying. I miss her so much! It's difficult to accept that now she's gone for good and will never again surprise me my bursting through the cat door on the porch, dirty and hungry but home. I would do almost anything to have her back for one more day.



 I know I was the same- I wish I could say something helpful.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> You always seem to know when to check in, Ladysarah. Everyone is doing well...except me. I am still grieving very deeply for little Henri, can barely stand to look at her pictures without crying. I miss her so much! It's difficult to accept that now she's gone for good and will never again surprise me my bursting through the cat door on the porch, dirty and hungry but home. I would do almost anything to have her back for one more day.


Hugs to you Madamefifi, Henri was a very special little girl with a life full of adventure, we all loved her! every time you posted an update we were relieved she was home yet again. I'm thankful that Henri returned to you one last time before passing, I think she knew to come home to you


----------



## madamefifi

Thank you, tPF aunties, for your kind words. 

On a happier note, Henri's "little sisters" still make me smile:


----------



## buzzytoes

Is that Frances No Pantses on the bottom? I see so much of Henri in her.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> You always seem to know when to check in, Ladysarah. Everyone is doing well...except me. I am still grieving very deeply for little Henri, can barely stand to look at her pictures without crying. I miss her so much! It's difficult to accept that now she's gone for good and will never again surprise me my bursting through the cat door on the porch, dirty and hungry but home. I would do almost anything to have her back for one more day.








I am so sorry. She was a special girl, for sure


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Thank you, tPF aunties, for your kind words.
> 
> On a happier note, Henri's "little sisters" still make me smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769118
> View attachment 2769119
> View attachment 2769120
> View attachment 2769121



Pretty girls! They look blissfully happy....


----------



## luvprada

Your kitties are beautiful. So sorry about your loss.  I know how devastating it is to lose a beloved family member.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## ladysarah

It's been a while since we've had an update. How are the girls?


----------



## poopsie

ladysarah said:


> It's been a while since we've had an update. How are the girls?




bump


----------



## madamefifi

Hello tPF aunties! Sorry it's been so long--it's hard for me to think of Henri, although of course I do, every day. I feel a bit silly, grieving so hard and so long for a cat, but I am, and that's that. I am grateful to have my other kittehs to remind me that life goes on. And the DH of course, he has been very patient with my occasional bouts of crying. This is my least favorite time of year, I get so depressed in winter that it doesn't take much to make me sad.

Josephine and Frances (or JoseFrances, as I call them, lol) are doing splendidly. They got spayed 2 weeks ago and recovered without a hitch. They are indoors-only but don't seem to mind a bit. Sylvia likes to go outdoors but spends just as much time indoors--though she won't admit it, she enjoys playing with JoseFrancesjhhnuyuq (Josephine just stepped on my iPad, sorry). While indoors her favorite place to nap is on our beagle Sadie's pillow. Poor Sadie is terrified of her and yields every time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2829656

	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

Josephine and Frances are into everything. They are so sweet and loving that I can't be mad at them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness they are just like little mirror images of each other! Thanks for posting new peektures. I am glad they are around to get you through the tough times.


----------



## Candice0985

Josefrances are beautiful! i'm so happy to hear they love being indoor cats, they sure look like little princesses, pure white and happy to stay clean indoors! also amazing to hear that Sylvia is still a cuddle bug and enjoys spending time inside 

i'm sorry to hear you are still grieving for Henri, there is no time limit on grief, and it is nice to hear your DH is supportive and there for you


----------



## Jasmyn

Josephine and Frances are gorgeous!


----------



## madamefifi

PrettyJosephine! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Frances Fat Tail


----------



## mkpurselover

Dear Madamefifi, I have not contributed to this thread before, but I have read some of your kitty adventures.  I wanted to send you a photo of my Elsa, who could be Josefrances sister!  My grey tux Merlin is hanging out with his Elsa.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> PrettyJosephine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831826
> View attachment 2831828
> 
> 
> Frances Fat Tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831829




Such pretty girls!!


----------



## madamefifi

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Madamefifi, I have not contributed to this thread before, but I have read some of your kitty adventures.  I wanted to send you a photo of my Elsa, who could be Josefrances sister!  My grey tux Merlin is hanging out with his Elsa.




Both of your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## buzzytoes

JoseFrances and Elsa are all so beautiful. There is something very mysterious about white kitties!


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Madamefifi, I have not contributed to this thread before, but I have read some of your kitty adventures.  I wanted to send you a photo of my Elsa, who could be Josefrances sister!  My grey tux Merlin is hanging out with his Elsa.



Beautiful cats. Grey tuxedos are just wonderful...


----------



## mkpurselover

madamefifi said:


> Both of your kitties are beautiful!





buzzytoes said:


> JoseFrances and Elsa are all so beautiful. There is something very mysterious about white kitties!



Thanks so much, not trying to hijack this thread, but yes there is something about white Kitties.  Also, Elsa had little black spots on her head too when she was a baby.


----------



## poopsie

bwahahaha she went from Frances No Pantses to Frances Fat Tail :giggles:


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> PrettyJosephine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831826
> View attachment 2831828
> 
> 
> Frances Fat Tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831829



Josephine has gorgeous eyes! blue with green and flecks of gold!

I also love Frances' fat tail lol


----------



## sally.m

Beautiful  kitties!

I love white cats. My white boy Smudge (RIP) was the sweetest rescue. My black trousers were not so fond of him. I should of had shares in lint rollers!


----------



## madamefifi

Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009





Oh she is a stunner!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009


Frances no Pantses is a beautiful girl! she poses so elegantly


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie said:


> bwahahaha she went from Frances No Pantses to Frances Fat Tail :giggles:




They are sometimes hard to tell apart when they're zipping around so we call them "the fat-tail one" and "the skinny-tail one", lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Frances Fat Tail No Pantses looks like she belongs in Better Homes and Gardens in that photo! Between her matching the banister and the pretty wallpaper behind her it is perfect!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009


----------



## gazoo

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009



OMG how did you capture such perfect pictures?  Gorgeous!!! Frances should be in ads.


----------



## madamefifi

buzzytoes said:


> Frances Fat Tail No Pantses looks like she belongs in Better Homes and Gardens in that photo! Between her matching the banister and the pretty wallpaper behind her it is perfect!




OMG, I hate that old wallpaper, lol. It really is OLD and shows its age. My dream is to strip it off and paper that wall with a gorgeous Morris print. But the cream color really does flatter Frances!


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009




What gorgeous girls!


----------



## Jasmyn

madamefifi said:


> Lovely Frances, looking amazingly elegant t for a girl who won't wear pantses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863008
> View attachment 2863009



Awww....So pretty!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Beautiful


----------



## madamefifi

macbookpro said:


> Hello!
> 
> Baby Henry found you! It was meant to be  What a little cutie pie- he's going to keep growing quickly. It sounds like he's taking well to everything you're doing.
> 
> He's going to just love you. I really think animals can sense when they have been saved




Thank you for your kind words but since this thread was started baby Henry got renamed Henrietta, and sadly passed away this past September at 3 years of age. I think you are right, though, Henri (as she was called by her tPF aunties) came to me at the beginning of her life and came to me again at the end. She did love me and I was blessed to have had her even for such a short time.


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> Thank you for your kind words but since this thread was started baby Henry got renamed Henrietta, and sadly passed away this past September at 3 years of age. I think you are right, though, Henri (as she was called by her tPF aunties) came to me at the beginning of her life and came to me again at the end. She did love me and I was blessed to have had her even for such a short time.



 I'm so very sorry


----------



## poopsie

Bumping for updates on the girls


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie said:


> Bumping for updates on the girls






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Frances continues to not wear pantses


	

		
			
		

		
	
Josephine has been voted Best Eater and likes to run laps around the kitchen island while waiting for her food.

Both girls are still indoors-only but seem perfectly content. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sylvia is indoors-outdoors but is very good about checking in with mommy frequently. Now that the girls are big (bigger than her!) she tolerates their antics a little better.


----------



## jenny70

Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 3025245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances continues to not wear pantses
> View attachment 3025246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephine has been voted Best Eater and likes to run laps around the kitchen island while waiting for her food.
> 
> Both girls are still indoors-only but seem perfectly content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025269
> 
> Sylvia is indoors-outdoors but is very good about checking in with mommy frequently. Now that the girls are big (bigger than her!) she tolerates their antics a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025276


Hi pretty girls! good to hear that they are still enjoying the indoor life. Frances no Pantses has the cutest fat tail lol and Josephine has a very pretty little face.

How long does Sylvia go without checking in? does she come back every night? I love her sweet face and her tiny little ear tufts at the top of her ears!


----------



## leasul2003

Frances no Pantses is quite the model. She must make millions on the catwalk. Bwahaha. :lolots: and those other girls! Le sigh. So  sweet.


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> How long does Sylvia go without checking in? does she come back every night? I love her sweet face and her tiny little ear tufts at the top of her ears!




She has gone over 24 hrs a couple of times, which drives me CRAZY. We had our big trees limbed last month and the big noisy trucks and loud saws scared her so she stayed away until she was certain it was safe. She was only in the storm cellar, though, silly girl. I don't think she ever goes far. Usually I see her at least twice a day, and she will often spend her sleepy times indoors.


----------



## poopsie

Love the fat tail 


Such darling babies


----------



## ladysarah

Your girls are simply adorable thank you for the update. Do they never ask to go out though, like tentatively?


----------



## madamefifi

ladysarah said:


> Your girls are simply adorable thank you for the update. Do they never ask to go out though, like tentatively?




Rarely, one or the other will dash out onto the back porch, but they quickly dash back in again.  I do sometimes think about taking them outside, but the memory of Henri's wandering is still too painful.  I have a hard enough time with Sylvia going out!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> She has gone over 24 hrs a couple of times, which drives me CRAZY. We had our big trees limbed last month and the big noisy trucks and loud saws scared her so she stayed away until she was certain it was safe. She was only in the storm cellar, though, silly girl. I don't think she ever goes far. Usually I see her at least twice a day, and she will often spend her sleepy times indoors.



ah Sylvia!  such a crazy little girl! well it's nice knowing she doesn't go far, she's such a pretty little girl I wish she was content staying inside like her sisters 

thanks for the updates, they're beautiful girls!


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia do enjoy her indoor time...


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia do enjoy her indoor time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027466



omg those sweet grey bunny feet! she is such a pretty little girl


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Rarely, one or the other will dash out onto the back porch, but they quickly dash back in again.  I do sometimes think about taking them outside, but the memory of Henri's wandering is still too painful.  I have a hard enough time with Sylvia going out!



Good to know that they are content indoors. Lady Beatrice loves to go out though she never goes far and always scampers back if I call her- it's the cutest thing when they do that...


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine (whom we call Josewee these days, or Josefiend when she's being wicked) loves to help me sew. I should have quilt labels that say "Made with love and cat hair"
	

		
			
		

		
	




But first, she took a selfie.


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL that selfie!


----------



## poopsie

Cat hair *is* love ------- I am surrounded by love! LOL


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Josephine (whom we call Josewee these days, or Josefiend when she's being wicked) loves to help me sew. I should have quilt labels that say "Made with love and cat hair"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043639
> 
> 
> But first, she took a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043640



Adorable! Yes we need labels saying 'made with love and cats. ' it's a selling point


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Josephine (whom we call Josewee these days, or Josefiend when she's being wicked) loves to help me sew. I should have quilt labels that say "Made with love and cat hair"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043639
> 
> 
> But first, she took a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043640




Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Candice0985

she is so pretty! I love her selfie


----------



## Jasmyn

Josephine is so pretty!! Those eyes....


----------



## buzzytoes

Just bumping this for an update on your brood!


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia do enjoy her indoor time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027466


she's a beauty!


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia do enjoy her indoor time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027466



Yes please -update and photos would be very much appreciated...


----------



## cry4moons

aw so cute!!! I had a small kitty like that I found of the street, might have been even smaller, had to feed it with syringe...grew up huge


----------



## ladysarah

cry4moons said:


> aw so cute!!! I had a small kitty like that I found of the street, might have been even smaller, had to feed it with syringe...grew up huge


Do tell us more... Any photos?


----------

